# Cube Bikes 2022



## glitzi7 (8. April 2021)

Hallo,

gibt es schon Neuigkeiten bezüglich der Bikes für 2022?

Speziell suche ich ein Bike für Waldautobahnen und 1-3h Touren im Hessischen Bergland und bin noch etwas unentschlossen ob es ein 
Stereo 120 HPC SLT oder AMS 100 C:68 TM 29 werden soll.

Aktuell fahre ich ein Cube Stereo 140 TM 27,5" welches mir eigentlich zu fett und behäbig ist, und war mit dem Vorgänger Specialized Camber mit 110mm Federweg eigentlich mehr zufrieden.


----------



## aufgehts (8. April 2021)

HP von Cube, 
Da werden Sie geholfen 😐😐😐


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glitzi7 (8. April 2021)

aufgehts schrieb:


> HP von Cube,
> Da werden Sie geholfen 😐😐😐


Na wenn Du dort schon die 2022 Modelle gefunden hat, kannst Du ja den Link hier Posten...😉


----------



## -oli- (8. April 2021)

Also so aus Erfahrung der letzten Jahre wurden die Bikes so um den Juni rum vorgestellt und sind wenn es gut läuft ab Oktober verfügbar


----------



## McDreck (8. April 2021)

-oli- schrieb:


> so aus Erfahrung der letzten Jahre


Dieses Jahr ist anders.


----------



## -oli- (8. April 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr ist anders.


Da hast au wieder recht, wenn sich was verschiebt, dann aber nach hinten


----------



## glitzi7 (8. April 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr ist anders.


Angeblich konnten die Händler schon ordern...


----------



## McDreck (8. April 2021)

glitzi74 schrieb:


> Angeblich konnten die Händler schon ordern...


Bestellsysteme sind geduldig.


----------



## Muffon (2. Mai 2021)

glitzi74 schrieb:


> Angeblich konnten die Händler schon ordern...


So sieht‘s aus. Habe auch selbst schon ein Bike bestellt. Ein Foto des Bikes wurde mir am Bildschirm gezeigt. Den Liefertermin konnte mir der Händler aber leider nicht nennen.


----------



## glitzi7 (2. Mai 2021)

Muffon schrieb:


> So sieht‘s aus. Habe auch selbst schon ein Bike bestellt. Ein Foto des Bikes wurde mir am Bildschirm gezeigt. Den Liefertermin konnte mir der Händler aber leider nicht nennen.


Was wird es denn für ein Bike?


----------



## Muffon (2. Mai 2021)

glitzi74 schrieb:


> Was wird es denn für ein Bike?


Es wird (hoffentlich) ein Alu-Nuroad. Bei Cube ist das ja erfahrungsgemäß immer mit etwas Unsicherheit verbunden - zumindest was den Liefertermin angeht. Da mir dieser aber noch nicht mitgeteilt wurde, gibt’s zum Glück nichts, worüber ich mich aufregen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glitzi7 (2. Mai 2021)

Mich würden die Neuerungen bezüglich Stereo 120 SLT oder AMS 100TM für 2022 interessieren.


----------



## Muffon (2. Mai 2021)

glitzi74 schrieb:


> Mich würden die Neuerungen bezüglich Stereo 120 SLT oder AMS 100TM für 2022 interessieren.


Ja, mich auch, weil ich ggf. in einem Aufwasch noch mein Fully ersetzen will und das diesjährige Stereo 120 SLT (trotz Alu-Hinterbau) m.E. schlicht der absolute PLV-Hammer ist. Ich werde die Tage mal anfragen, ob es schon Infos zu den genannten 2022er Modellen gibt.


----------



## glitzi7 (2. Mai 2021)

Das würde mich sehrt interessieren, vermute es werden nur kleine Anpassungen beim Stereo, das AMS 100 TM könnte aufgrund des Alters jedoch überarbeitet werden. Vielleicht könntest du bezüglich des AMS auch mal fragen.


----------



## Wollbuchse (6. Mai 2021)

glitzi74 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es schon Neuigkeiten bezüglich der Bikes für 2022?
> 
> ...


Ich habe genau diesen Wechsel gemacht, also zu dem 120 SLT. Bin total zufrieden. Es ist ein super Tourenrad, aber auf Trails auch sehr gut zu gebrauchen. Wobei ich das 140er nicht wirklich behäbig fand, aber den Gewichtsunterschied merkt man deutlich. Dafür war das 140er für richtig rumpelige Trails besser, da merkt man die steifere Gabel schon. Aber wie gesagt, für Trails und Touren á la Mittelgebirge ist das 120er astrein.

Edit: das AMS kam für mich gar nicht in Frage, war mir zu racig.


----------



## mtbudo (10. Mai 2021)

Das 120 stereo SLT ist wirklich ein Top Rad zum angebotenen Preis und steht bei mir für 2022 auch ganz oben auf meiner Liste. Ich befürchte nur, das der UVP Preis ( 3699€ für das 2020 Modell bzw. 3749€ für das 2021) nicht annähernd gehalten werden kann. Preiserhöhung in der ganzen Branche, Nachfrageboom  dass wird an Cube auch nicht Spurlos vorbei gehen.


----------



## mtbudo (10. Mai 2021)

glitzi74 schrieb:


> Mich würden die Neuerungen bezüglich Stereo 120 SLT oder AMS 100TM für 2022 interessieren.


Mich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (10. Mai 2021)

mtbudo schrieb:


> Mich auch


Glaubt ihr, dass die Cube vor der Veröffentlichung der Bikes das rausrückt.....meine persönliche Meinung dazu...niemals.


----------



## Muffon (11. Mai 2021)

Cubie schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr, dass die Cube vor der Veröffentlichung der Bikes das rausrückt.....meine persönliche Meinung dazu...niemals.


Also mit „niemals“ liegst Du falsch. Vom 22er Alu–Nuroad, das ich schon im März bestellt habe, durfte ich kurz ein Produktbild sehen und kenne die komplette Spec.  
Von den oben genannten Fullys gab es letzten Samstag leider noch keine Produktbilder. Die Specs konnte ich nicht erfragen, was aber mehr der Hektik im Store geschuldet war.


----------



## Cubie (11. Mai 2021)

Muffon schrieb:


> Also mit „niemals“ liegst Du falsch. Vom 22er Alu–Nuroad, das ich schon im März bestellt habe, durfte ich kurz ein Produktbild sehen und kenne die komplette Spec.
> Von den oben genannten Fullys gab es letzten Samstag leider noch keine Produktbilder. Die Specs konnte ich nicht erfragen, was aber mehr der Hektik im Store geschuldet war.


Ok, wenn es so easy kannst du ja mal die Spec. hier reinbringen. 
Hätte ich nicht erwartet, dass es geht, aber ich lass mich da auch gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## mtbudo (12. Mai 2021)

Ich denke schon, dass die Spezifikation und Preise für 2022 den Händlern bekannt sind, allerdings wird da wohl nichts vor der öffentlichen Presentation durch Cube selbst bekannt gegeben. Soll ja schon Leute geben, die bei Ihren Cube Händler 2022 Modell vorbestellt haben! Somit denke ich, werde die Käufer schon einen Blick in die Spezifikationen und dem Preis erhalten haben. Anders könnte ich mir das kaum vorstellen. Wir werden uns, was das 120 Stereo SLT betrifft noch etwas gedulden müssen.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (12. Mai 2021)

Macht Sinn zum Cube Händler des vertrauens zu gehen.
Gibt ja schon ein paar Info´s zu den 22er Modellen:

"Ganz nach dem Motto tolle Bikes tolle Farben geht die Show der Farbtrends bei Cube auch in 2022 weiter. Wo früher schlichte und biedere Farben angesagt waren, wird es heutzutage immer Bunter:


pinetree´n´yellow, oldmint´n´blue oder petrol´n´peach sind nur ein Paar von vielen neuen abgefahrenen Farbkombinationen der Cube 2022er"









						Fahrräder
					

Die letzten Jahre haben es gezeigt: Mobilität auf zwei Rädern, vor allem unterstützt durch Elektromotoren, ist die Zukunft. Überarbeitete…




					cube-store-goettingen.de


----------



## glitzi7 (15. Mai 2021)

Also wenn jemand einen gesprächigen Händler kennt ;-) bitte an mich denen und nach Infos vom "Stereo 120 SLT" fragen...


----------



## timmii98 (17. Mai 2021)

Muffon schrieb:


> Also mit „niemals“ liegst Du falsch. Vom 22er Alu–Nuroad, das ich schon im März bestellt habe, durfte ich kurz ein Produktbild sehen und kenne die komplette Spec.
> Von den oben genannten Fullys gab es letzten Samstag leider noch keine Produktbilder. Die Specs konnte ich nicht erfragen, was aber mehr der Hektik im Store geschuldet war.


Hallo Muffon, 
Ich interessiere mich für das Nuroad Race. Kannst du mir sagen ob sich die Specs zum diesjährigen groß unterscheiden und in welcher Farbe es erscheint?
Lieben Gruß


----------



## CharlyRichter (19. Mai 2021)

Ich habe heute das neue 2022 Stereo 140 SLT vorbestellt...


----------



## mtbudo (19. Mai 2021)

CharlyRichter schrieb:


> Ich habe heute das neue 2022 Stereo 140 SLT vorbestellt...


Hast du was über den  UVP Preis erfahren? Oder der Farbe bzw. den möglichen Änderungen in der Spezifikation? Wäre schön dazu was zu erfahren. Auch wenn ich eher am 120 SLT  interessiert bin.


----------



## ODW1 (21. Mai 2021)

CharlyRichter schrieb:


> Ich habe heute das neue 2022 Stereo 140 SLT vorbestellt...


Hast du schon irgendlweche Inofs zu dem Bike (Farbe, Ausstattung, etc.)? Handelt es sich hierbei um den Nachfolger des Stereo 140 TM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (21. Mai 2021)

Habe heute bei meinem Händler 140 TM bestellt. Alle waren Specs dem Händler  bekannt.


----------



## Muffon (23. Mai 2021)

timmii98 schrieb:


> Hallo Muffon,
> Ich interessiere mich für das Nuroad Race. Kannst du mir sagen ob sich die Specs zum diesjährigen groß unterscheiden und in welcher Farbe es erscheint?
> Lieben Gruß


Farbe nennt sich ‚grey n black‘. Also das race erstmals ohne blau, was ich erst glaube, wenn die Kiste vor mir steht. 😉
Ansonsten beim race: GRX-11fach-Mix wie gehabt. Parts weiß ich nicht und jucken nicht, weil ich diese eh ersetze. LRS ist wohl nicht mehr dieser RA 0.8 CX sondern irgendein anderer, dessen kryptische Abkürzung auf eine Innenbreite der Felge von 23 mm hinweisen könnte.


----------



## Chris650 (29. Mai 2021)

Muffon schrieb:


> Farbe nennt sich ‚grey n black‘. Also das race erstmals ohne blau, was ich erst glaube, wenn die Kiste vor mir steht. 😉


Wurde dir etwas zur Lieferzeit gesagt?


----------



## SLD_Bouma (1. Juni 2021)

Das sind die Spezifikationen für das Nuroad Race. Eigentlich identisch zum Vorgänger nur ein entwas schlechterer Sattel  :



*Rahmen* Aluminium 6061 T6                      Superlite, Gravel Comfort Geometry, Flat Mount                      Disc, Fender & Rack Option, 12x142mm, AXH
*Größe* XS (50cm), S (53cm), M                      (56cm), L (58cm), XL (61cm)
*Gabel* CUBE Nuroad Flat Mount                      Disc, Full Carbon, 1 1/8" - 1 1/4" Tapered, Fender                      & Lowrider Mounts, 12x100mm
*Bremsanlage* Shimano                      BR-RX400, Hydr. Disc Brake, Flat Mount (160/160)
*Schaltwerk* Shimano GRX                      RD-RX810, Direct Mount, 11-Speed
*Umwerfer* Shimano GRX FD-R810
*Schalt-/ Bremsgriffeinheit* Shimano                      GRX ST-RX600
*Kurbelgarnitur* Shimano GRX                      FC-RX600, 46x30T
*Kassette* Shimano 105                      CS-HG700, 11-34T
*Kette* Shimano CN-HG601-11
*Laufradsatz* CUBE GR 2.3,                      622x23C
*Reifen* Schwalbe G-One                      Allround, Kevlar, 40-622
*Lenker* CUBE Gravel Race Bar
*Vorbau* CUBE Performance Stem                      SL, 31.8mm
*Lenkerband* ACID Bartape CX
*Sattelstütze* CUBE                      Performance Post, 27.2mm
*Sattelklemme* CUBE Nuroad                      Integrated Seat Clamp
*Sattel* Natural Fit Venec
*Steuersatz* VP Z-t, Top                      Zero-Stack 1 1/8" (OD 44mm), Bottom Integrated 1                      1/4"
 
Das Rad gibt es in der Farbe grey/black, Liefertermin voraussichtlich KW43 und olive/black in der KW32.


----------



## SLD_Bouma (1. Juni 2021)

das sind die Spezifikationen für das Nuroad Race:



*Rahmen* Aluminium 6061 T6                      Superlite, Gravel Comfort Geometry, Flat Mount                      Disc, Fender & Rack Option, 12x142mm, AXH
*Größe* XS (50cm), S (53cm), M                      (56cm), L (58cm), XL (61cm)
*Gabel* CUBE Nuroad Flat Mount                      Disc, Full Carbon, 1 1/8" - 1 1/4" Tapered, Fender                      & Lowrider Mounts, 12x100mm
*Bremsanlage* Shimano                      BR-RX400, Hydr. Disc Brake, Flat Mount (160/160)
*Schaltwerk* Shimano GRX                      RD-RX810, Direct Mount, 11-Speed
*Umwerfer* Shimano GRX FD-R810
*Schalt-/ Bremsgriffeinheit* Shimano                      GRX ST-RX600
*Kurbelgarnitur* Shimano GRX                      FC-RX600, 46x30T
*Kassette* Shimano 105                      CS-HG700, 11-34T
*Kette* Shimano CN-HG601-11
*Laufradsatz* CUBE GR 2.3,                      622x23C
*Reifen* Schwalbe G-One                      Allround, Kevlar, 40-622
*Lenker* CUBE Gravel Race Bar
*Vorbau* CUBE Performance Stem                      SL, 31.8mm
*Lenkerband* ACID Bartape CX
*Sattelstütze* CUBE                      Performance Post, 27.2mm
*Sattelklemme* CUBE Nuroad                      Integrated Seat Clamp
*Sattel* Natural Fit Venec
*Steuersatz* VP Z-t, Top                      Zero-Stack 1 1/8" (OD 44mm), Bottom Integrated 1                      1/4"
 
Das Rad gibt es in der                  Farbe grey/black, Liefertermin voraussichtlich KW43                  und olive/black in der KW32.


----------



## mtbudo (2. Juni 2021)

Ist schon etwas über das neue Stereo 120 SLT bekannt? 
Preis, Spezifikation, Farbe?
So langsam könnte Cube die 2022 Modelle veröffentlichen.... Das 120 SLT 2021 und viele andere Modelle sind  ja seit langem ausverkauft..


----------



## Muffon (2. Juni 2021)

Chris650 schrieb:


> Wurde dir etwas zur Lieferzeit gesagt?


Der letzte mir genannte Liefertermin war März 2022


----------



## Chris650 (2. Juni 2021)

Muffon schrieb:


> Der letzte mir genannte Liefertermin war März 2022


Krass.


----------



## Muffon (2. Juni 2021)

Chris650 schrieb:


> Krass.


Jo, so viel Vorfreude braucht’s dann auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2German7 (2. Juni 2021)

Also die Cube Händler haben schon seit August vorbestellt für 2022
Erst die großen (Online-Webseiten z.b LuckyBike usw.) und dann der Rest
Die 2022 Bikes anschauen kann man nur beim Händler selbst übern PC mit denen Ihren Cube Online Zugang
2022 haben die Händler 1,2 Millionen Fahrräder geordert aber bekommen tun Sie bloß 1 Millionen 

Die Händler ordern/bestellen schon für 2023 Modelle, da Cube dies weitergibt an die anderen Hersteller z.b Shimano,Magura,Bosch, die Rahmenbauer, Felgen Hersteller usw. 
(Auch Cube muss Teile ordern😅)


----------



## dude99 (5. Juni 2021)

habe gestern vorbestellt.
Cube Stereo Hybrid 120 SLT
Preis 5099€
Farbe: prizmsilver'n'black (es scheint nur diese eine Farbe zu geben)
Akku: 750Wh
Display: Kiox 300
Lieferung: KW 03/2022


----------



## Sauerlaenderin (6. Juni 2021)

Die neuen Modelle für 2022 kann man beim Cube Händler online einsehen und vorbestellen. Werde in den nächsten Tagen ein Ams bestellen. Das bekommt einen neuen Rahmen. Welche Neuerungen es bei den anderen Modellen gibt weiß ich nicht. Auslieferung ist Feb 22.


----------



## glitzi7 (6. Juni 2021)

Sauerlaenderin schrieb:


> Die neuen Modelle für 2022 kann man beim Cube Händler online einsehen und vorbestellen. Werde in den nächsten Tagen ein Ams bestellen. Das bekommt einen neuen Rahmen. Welche Neuerungen es bei den anderen Modellen gibt weiß ich nicht. Auslieferung ist Feb 22.


Ohhhh...... bitte Infos wenn es geht zum AMS 100 TM und und die Neuigkeiten zum Rahmen.
Infos zum Stereo 120 SLT wären auch super ;-)


----------



## Tosser (7. Juni 2021)

Ich habe mir vor ca. 3 Wochen das Stereo 120 HPC TM reserviert, Liefertermin ist Mitte August diesen Jahres, aber auch nur weil der Händler dies eben schon im Voraus bestellt hatte und es noch nicht "vergeben" war...
Ein Bild o.Ä. gab es seinerzeit leider noch nicht, Farbe ist olive & grey....
Ich hoffe doch das von seitens Cube demnächst eine Vorstellung erfolgt.


----------



## NitroxJunkie (7. Juni 2021)

dude99 schrieb:


> habe gestern vorbestellt.
> Cube Stereo Hybrid 120 SLT
> Preis 5099€
> Farbe: prizmsilver'n'black (es scheint nur diese eine Farbe zu geben)
> ...




Du meinst sicher ein SL, oder? Zu einem SLT fehlen da ein paar tausend Euro. Und ein 120er SLT gibt es aktuell nicht und wird es wohl auch 2022 nicht geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glitzi7 (7. Juni 2021)

Ich meine das BioBike

Stereo 120 HPC SLT









						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2021
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu


----------



## _cappuccino_ (7. Juni 2021)

glitzi74 schrieb:


> Ohhhh...... bitte Infos wenn es geht zum AMS 100 TM und und die Neuigkeiten zum Rahmen.
> Infos zum Stereo 120 SLT wären auch super ;-)



Hast du Informationen zum AMS100 C:68 SL29 Nachfolger?


----------



## glitzi7 (7. Juni 2021)

cappunccino schrieb:


> Hast du Informationen zum AMS100 C:68 SL29 Nachfolger?


leider nein, bin neugierig was sicher ändert, schwanke zwischen AMS 100 TM und Stereo 120 SLT.


----------



## mtbudo (8. Juni 2021)

glitzi74 schrieb:


> Ich meine das BioBike
> 
> Stereo 120 HPC SLT
> 
> ...


Mein Händler gibt einen möglichen Preis für das neue Stereo SLT 2022 bei  ca 4200 Euro an?
Zum 2021 Modell (3749 Euro) wäre das eine satte Preiserhöhung. Kann mir das einer von Euch bestätigen, dass die UVP so stark gestiegen ist?


----------



## M_Reicheneder (9. Juni 2021)

mtbudo schrieb:


> Mein Händler gibt einen möglichen Preis für das neue Stereo SLT 2022 bei  ca 4200 Euro an?
> Zum 2021 Modell (3749 Euro) wäre das eine satte Preiserhöhung. Kann mir das einer von Euch bestätigen, dass die UVP so stark gestiegen ist?


Servus, ja das 2022 kostet ca 4200€. Hat aber Carbon Felgen bekommen.


----------



## M_Reicheneder (9. Juni 2021)

cappunccino schrieb:


> Hast du Informationen zum AMS100 C:68 SL29 Nachfolger?


Das AMS bekommt einen neuen Rahmen, außerdem hat das SL nun Rockshox und Sram verbaut und kostet glaub ich 5000€


----------



## _cappuccino_ (9. Juni 2021)

M_Reicheneder schrieb:


> Das AMS bekommt einen neuen Rahmen, außerdem hat das SL nun Rockshox und Sram verbaut und kostet glaub ich 5000€


Ich hoffe nicht 😳
Bevorzuge schon eher Fox und Shimano und der Preis fürs SL 😳


----------



## M_Reicheneder (9. Juni 2021)

Das Race bekommt die Ausstattung vom SL ist komlett Rot und kostet ca 3.8


----------



## ODW1 (9. Juni 2021)

Gibt es schon irgendwelche Infos zum neuen Stereo 140 TM (kein Hybrid)?


----------



## glitzi7 (9. Juni 2021)

M_Reicheneder schrieb:


> Das Race bekommt die Ausstattung vom SL ist komlett Rot und kostet ca 3.8


Und das TM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _cappuccino_ (9. Juni 2021)

@M_Reicheneder

Ok. Danke für die Info. Kennst du die Farbe vom AMS SL und genauere Specs?


----------



## M_Reicheneder (9. Juni 2021)

cappunccino schrieb:


> @M_Reicheneder
> 
> Ok. Danke für die Info. Kennst du die Farbe vom AMS SL und genauere Specs?


Farbe bleibt die Teamline ist aber nun mehr weiß. Specs sind Rockshoxs Ultimate fahrwerk und Sram X01 Eagle und ich glaube es hat Carbon felgen.



glitzi74 schrieb:


> Und das TM?


TM wird definitiv grau Grün aber die Specs weis ich leider nicht mehr


----------



## dude99 (9. Juni 2021)

NitroxJunkie schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher ein SL, oder? Zu einem SLT fehlen da ein paar tausend Euro. Und ein 120er SLT gibt es aktuell nicht und wird es wohl auch 2022 nicht geben.


Also, auf dem Auftrag steht: Cube Stereo Hybrid 120 SLT 750-2022: 22"/29/XL
Das SL soll ca. 4500 kosten. Die Modell Bezeichnungen scheinen sich teilweise geändert zu haben.
Das aktuelle SL kostet ja ~5000€.
Das 2022 SLT scheint das 2021 SL zu sein.


----------



## Choubi (12. Juni 2021)

Hallo🙋‍♂️
Gibt es irgendwelche Infos oder Bilder über das 2022 Cube Stereo 140 HPC SLT? Kein Hybrid.
Gruss


----------



## MTB_Richy (17. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
kennt jemand die Spec. vom 2022er Stereo 120 TM (kein Hybrid)? Die Farbe soll ja flashgrey'n'olive sein. Aber weiß jemand etwas bzgl. der Komponenten? Bleibt es bei Gabel und Dämpfer von Fox? Schaltung? Bremsen?
Viele Grüße


----------



## sali2021 (17. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

in einem anderen Forum habe ich folgende Infos zum 140 TM 2022 gefunden:


750 Intube-Akku
wird von unten in den Rahmen geschoben
Neue Abdeckung des Ladeports am Rahmen
Farbe olive/grau
Fox Float Performance Grip 36er 150
DPX2 Performance 140 (neues Modell)
Kiox 300
Newman Evolution SLA 30 Laufräder
Schaltwerk und Trigger SRAM GX
Kassette SRAM NX (wohl wegen der HG-Freiläufe)
Variostütze Cube
Neueste Magura MT7 vorne und hinten mit MDR-P Scheiben
Kein Knick mehr im Oberrohr
Oberrohr wohl ganz leicht gebogen
Kabelintegrierung im Steuersatz
Reach etwas verlängert


----------



## belasor (22. Juni 2021)

Muffon schrieb:


> Farbe nennt sich ‚grey n black‘. Also das race erstmals ohne blau, was ich erst glaube, wenn die Kiste vor mir steht. 😉
> Ansonsten beim race: GRX-11fach-Mix wie gehabt. Parts weiß ich nicht und jucken nicht, weil ich diese eh ersetze. LRS ist wohl nicht mehr dieser RA 0.8 CX sondern irgendein anderer, dessen kryptische Abkürzung auf eine Innenbreite der Felge von 23 mm hinweisen könnte.


Gibt es schon hinweise zum Preis?


----------



## 6l3m3n5 (23. Juni 2021)

glitzi74 schrieb:


> Und das TM?


Lt. meinem Bikeshop wird es kein 140er TM mehr geben dafür aber ein SLT. Das wird ca. €3800 kosten, das SL hat grundsätzlich die gleiche Ausstattung wie 2021 aber ist mehr silver als jetzt. Das wird um €50 teurer, kostet somit €3100.
Ich hab mir ein 140er SL reserviert, soll angeblich KW32 geliefert werden, dann aber erst wieder in KW04.


----------



## belasor (24. Juni 2021)

belasor schrieb:


> Gibt es schon hinweise zum Preis?


Preislich bleibt das Nuroad Race identisch zum Vorgänger, Farbe soll es angeblich nur "grey/black" geben. Von Olive meinte der gute Herr steht nichts im System. Lieferzeit in meinem Store aktuell "November"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuffzuus (24. Juni 2021)

belasor schrieb:


> Preislich bleibt das Nuroad Race identisch zum Vorgänger, Farbe soll es angeblich nur "grey/black" geben. Von Olive meinte der gute Herr steht nichts im System. Lieferzeit in meinem Store aktuell "November"



Gibt definitv beide Farben, konnte einen Blick auf beide werfen und hab olive/black bestellt. Preis kann ich bestätigen, 1549,- € wie laut Cube-Website für das aktuelle 2021 Modell. Mein geplanter Abholtermin: KW34 wenn nichts schief geht...

*Edit: grey/black ist aber laut meinem Händler tatsächlich erst ab KW44, sprich Nov. verfügbar. Also wie bereits weiter oben im Thread beschrieben


----------



## belasor (24. Juni 2021)

Iron_Duck schrieb:


> Gibt definitv beide Farben, konnte einen Blick auf beide werfen und hab olive/black bestellt. Preis kann ich bestätigen, 1549,- € wie laut Cube-Website für das aktuelle 2021 Modell. Mein geplanter Abholtermin: KW34 wenn nichts schief geht...
> 
> *Edit: grey/black ist aber laut meinem Händler tatsächlich erst ab KW44, sprich Nov. verfügbar. Also wie bereits weiter oben im Thread beschrieben


Komisch, ich hab nämlich im Cube Store angerufen gehabt und er meinte es gäbe nur Grey Black.
Das Olivene wäre definitiv interessanter für mich, wie gehe ich da jetzt am besten vor ?

Wir sprechen beide über das Nuroad Race, richtig?


----------



## nuffzuus (24. Juni 2021)

belasor schrieb:


> Wir sprechen beide über das Nuroad Race, richtig?


Jupp, Nuroad Race 2022 kommt in 2 Farben daher. Wir reden hier also nicht von "Pro vs Race" oder so...

Überrrascht mich tatsächlich nicht, wenn man sich den Mainstream bei den Gravelbikes anschaut:

Cube Nuroad Race, da gutes P/L-Verhältnis und etwas begehrter als das Pro da besser ausgestattet
Canyon Grail
Rose Backroad
Und in welchen Farben gabs/gibts das Grail und Backroad? grau/silber+schwarz sowie grün/olive+schwarz

Mich freuts, fand das blau/orange Race 2021 zwar auch schick aber in olive/black gefällts mir nochmal mehr


----------



## Choubi (24. Juni 2021)

Iron_Duck schrieb:


> Jupp, Nuroad Race 2022 kommt in 2 Farben daher. Wir reden hier also nicht von "Pro vs Race" oder so...
> 
> Überrrascht mich tatsächlich nicht, wenn man sich den Mainstream bei den Gravelbikes anschaut:
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnMcMuff (28. Juni 2021)

Habe ein Stereo 150 Race bestellt. Kommt in flashwhite/carbon. Zusätzlich noch ein Stereo 140. Hier wurden drei Farben angeboten… darkblue/white, flahgrey/orange und ein silbernes.

Die Sting-Serie für Ladies wurde leider rausgenommen. Die sollen auf Stereo 140 umsteigen.

Beide MTB Lieferdatum Anfang August. Bin gespannt, ob es so kommt ;-)

06.07. sollen angeblich Infos auf der Cube HP kommen.


----------



## nuffzuus (5. Juli 2021)

Cube-Website befindet sich in der Überarbeitung: coming soon (05.07.21)
Laut pedelec-forum solls morgen Neues zu sehen geben, sieht bisher vielversprechend aus 

Edit: im Beitrag über mir steht ja auch schon der 06.07.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jake (5. Juli 2021)

Es sind noch nicht alle Bikes drin. Gerade im E- Bereich fehlt noch einiges


----------



## belasor (6. Juli 2021)

Iron_Duck schrieb:


> Jupp, Nuroad Race 2022 kommt in 2 Farben daher. Wir reden hier also nicht von "Pro vs Race" oder so...
> 
> Überrrascht mich tatsächlich nicht, wenn man sich den Mainstream bei den Gravelbikes anschaut:
> 
> ...


Hm, also das Nuroad ist tatsächlich in schwarz nur verfügbar dafür gibt es die C62: Race Variante in Olive.
Mich würde es echt interessieren wo ihr eurer Olive Nuroad gekauft habt... Dann würde ich mich da mal melden.









						CUBE Nuroad Race grey´n´black
					

Neues entdecken, Horizont erweitern - mit Shimano GRX 2x11-Gang Schaltung, hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen und Vollcarbongabel



					www.cube.eu


----------



## KevinRu (6. Juli 2021)

Weiß jemand, wann die neuen Reaction C:62 kommen ?


----------



## ManuCubi (7. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe im April 2x Nuroads C62 Race bestellt, der voraussichtliche Liefertermin sollte für 53cm KW34 und für 56cm KW37 sein.
Farbe steht green´n´flashgreen, was aber schon eher nach Olive aussieht, das einzige Grün ist die Sattelunterseite und Griffstopfen. Vielleicht sieht es ja in echt grüner aus 
Viele Grüsse
Manuela


----------



## CubeFAN_Berlin (9. Juli 2021)

Ganz blöde Frage, aber ich kann auf der Cube-Seite keine Neuheiten entdecken. Es werden immer noch die 2021er-Bikes gelistet.


----------



## ManuCubi (9. Juli 2021)

Es sind bereits einige 2022 Modelle aufgeschaltet,
unter Bikes/Road/Nuroad oder CrossRace hat es bei den Bildern ein "NEW"
ich glaube, das sind bis jetzt die einzigen neuen, habe sonst noch keine weiteren gefunden.
Link zu Nuroad 2022
Link zu Crossrace 2022

edit: Reaction Alu, Acid und Attention hat auch einige "NEW"


----------



## -oli- (9. Juli 2021)

der Launch bezog sich auf die Klamottenserie, die neu veröffentlich wurde. Die Bikes lassen noch auf sich warten


----------



## nsi (10. Juli 2021)

Ist schon etwas zum 150er actionteam bekannt? Letztes Jahr war es ja doch etwas bunt mit den ganzen orangen Akzenten.


----------



## -oli- (12. Juli 2021)

Hier gibt´s schon etwas zu sehen

https://cube-shop-chiemsee.de/cube-2022


----------



## glitzi7 (12. Juli 2021)

-oli- schrieb:


> Hier gibt´s schon etwas zu sehen
> 
> https://cube-shop-chiemsee.de/cube-2022


und hier...









						Cube Bikes 2022
					

Cube Bikes 2022 – Traumbikes für Jeden      -->  Neueste Technologien, aktuelle Geometrien und wie immer topaktuelle Farben – Cube setzt die Messlatte für Fahrräder richtig hoch. Und das schöne bei Cube:...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tosser (12. Juli 2021)

Weiß jemand wann die Bio Fullys vorsgestellt werden? Speziell das Stereo 120 HPC TM würde mich interessieren da ich dieses reserviert habe und theoretisch in 4 Woche erhalten soll...


----------



## MTB_Richy (12. Juli 2021)

Tosser schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wann die Bio Fullys vorsgestellt werden? Speziell das Stereo 120 HPC TM würde mich interessieren da ich dieses reserviert habe und theoretisch in 4 Woche erhalten soll...


Bin auch gespannt, habe mir auch eins vorbestellt. Mein Liefertermin ist aber inzwischen auf KW40 gewandert.


----------



## Tosser (13. Juli 2021)

Meiner steht laut System meines Händlers noch bei KW32, was auch hoffentlich so bleibt....


----------



## RalfMantel (14. Juli 2021)

Ich habe mir ein Elite C:68X SL Teamline bestellt.
Wahrscheinlich Liefertermin schon Anfang September.

Wen die Ausstattung interessiert: Exakt die Gleiche wie beim Modell 2021 (Link zum Rad), mit dem Unterschied dass keine XTR Kurbelgarnitur verbaut wurde sondern eine e*thirteen XCX Race Carbon Kurbelgarnitur.

Ob das etwas mit Lieferproblemen oder dem abgebrannten Shimano Werk zu tun hat?
Oder spielt die e*thirteen Kurbel auf gleichem Niveau wie die XTR?
Zumindest wird es schwierig hierfür einen passenden Powermeter zu finden wenn man nicht auf Garmin-Pedale wechseln möchte.

Farben wieder im Cube-Team-Look, Preis: 4990 Euro.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (14. Juli 2021)

@RalfMantel 
Mich würde die Sattelstütze und die Geometrie des Rahmens interessieren. Hast du diese Informationen?


----------



## RalfMantel (14. Juli 2021)

@_cappuccino_  siehe Anhang. Geometrie-Infos habe ich leider keine, da der Rahmen allerdings exakt die gleiche Bezeichnung wie beim Vorjahresmodell aufweist, gehe ich davon aus dass kein neuer Rahmen entwickelt wurde. Die alten Geometrie-Daten sind ja auf der Cube-Website zu finden.


----------



## glitzi7 (14. Juli 2021)

Cool, hast du auch die Daten vom Stereo 120 HPC SLT?


----------



## RalfMantel (14. Juli 2021)

Nee, leider nur von dem Bike. Die Händler können dir aber Auskunft geben weil alle Daten schon bekannt sind.


----------



## MarcusMannheim (14. Juli 2021)

RalfMantel schrieb:


> @_cappuccino_  siehe Anhang. Geometrie-Infos habe ich leider keine, da der Rahmen allerdings exakt die gleiche Bezeichnung wie beim Vorjahresmodell aufweist, gehe ich davon aus dass kein neuer Rahmen entwickelt wurde. Die alten Geometrie-Daten sind ja auf der Cube-Website zu finden.


Stimmt nicht ganz. Neu ist ARG2. Die Bezeichnungen ERC sowie FSP 4-Link sind weggefallen. An sich deutet die Bezeichnung C:68 monocoque etc. lediglich auf die klebetechnik bzw faser hin. Sämtliche weiteren Bezeichnungen auf die Gelenkanzahl etc. Daher wird es vermutlich eher ein neuer Rahmen sein 😍 der SLT wird in Prizmsilver kommen - die Ausstattung ähnlich der 2021er Modelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RalfMantel (15. Juli 2021)

Also wenn ich auf die Cube Website gehe, wird der Rahmen exakt gleich bezeichnet beim 21er Modell. Die Bezeichnung ARG2 ist dort auch bereits aufgeführt...


----------



## huzzel (16. Juli 2021)

Hab jetzt auch ein Stereo 140 SL bestellt, KW 47. Mal gespannt, wann es dann wirklich kommt.


----------



## JohnMcMuff (20. Juli 2021)

Hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung, wann Cube die neuen Stereos online setzt?
Habe für mein 150er Liefertermin in KW 31. 
So langsam könnte da doch was kommen…


----------



## Tosser (20. Juli 2021)

Das würde mich auch interessieren, habe bei einem 120er als Liefertermin KW 32 angegeben...


----------



## Kalle-F (20. Juli 2021)

glitzi74 schrieb:


> und hier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und hier








						CUBE - 2022
					

339 CUBE (Modelljahr 2022) Bikes im Angebot. ✅ 159 eBikes & Pedelecs ✅ 180 Fahrräder. ✅ CUBE E-Bike Neuheiten 2022 ✅ CUBE Fahrrad Neuheiten 2022




					marktplatz.bike


----------



## JohnMcMuff (20. Juli 2021)

Kalle-F schrieb:


> und hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wo findest du hier Stereo Bikes?
Und ich meine nicht die E-Roller, sondern Bio-Bikes. Die sind immer noch nicht online. Bei Cube nicht und daher auch bei keinen Online-Händlern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (20. Juli 2021)

Das Stereo 150 interessiert mich auch sehr. 
Bin gespannt, wie viel das preislich dazu gekommen ist.


----------



## Tosser (21. Juli 2021)

Also den Preis für mein Stereo  120 HPC TM hatte mein Händler bereits vor 8 Wochen - 100€ Preiserhöhung im Vergleich zum 2021er Modell.


----------



## JohnMcMuff (21. Juli 2021)

Bei meinem 150er Race standen vor Wochen noch 50 Euro mehr auf dem Zettel, allerdings hat der Händler schon auch gesagt, es könnten auch 100 sein. 
Teile waren leider noch gar nicht bekannt. Hoffe, es bleibt bei Magura und SRAM.


----------



## CrossX (21. Juli 2021)

JohnMcMuff schrieb:


> Bei meinem 150er Race standen vor Wochen noch 50 Euro mehr auf dem Zettel, allerdings hat der Händler schon auch gesagt, es könnten auch 100 sein.
> Teile waren leider noch gar nicht bekannt. Hoffe, es bleibt bei Magura und SRAM.


Hast du schon irgendwo Fotos davon gesehen? Die neuen Farben interessieren mich


----------



## strike10 (21. Juli 2021)

Ich hab noch keine Fotos gesehen, aber das 150 Race soll in Flashwhite/Carbon kommen


----------



## strike10 (21. Juli 2021)

Mein Stereo 150 Race ist auch noch für KW 31 angekündigt ..


----------



## JohnMcMuff (21. Juli 2021)

Flashwhite/Carbon fürs 150 Race stimmt. Das 140 Race kommt in Grey/Orange, Darkblue/White und Silber. 
mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht. KW31 wäre schon genial…


----------



## don_el (21. Juli 2021)

Tosser schrieb:


> Also den Preis für mein Stereo  120 HPC TM hatte mein Händler bereits vor 8 Wochen - 100€ Preiserhöhung im Vergleich zum 2021er Modell.


Lag 2021 ursprünglich ja bei 2.799€, dann erhöht auf 2.849€. Für 2022 wäre es dann 2.899€ oder 2.949€? Kratze schon fast den Schreibtischbelag ab. Bin echt mal auf den Launch und die finalen Bilder der Bikes gespannt.


----------



## Tosser (21. Juli 2021)

don_el schrieb:


> Lag 2021 ursprünglich ja bei 2.799€, dann erhöht auf 2.849€. Für 2022 wäre es dann 2.899€ oder 2.949€? Kratze schon fast den Schreibtischbelag ab. Bin echt mal auf den Launch und die finalen Bilder der Bikes gespannt.


2949€, ich kannte den ursprünglichen Preis nicht.
Hab gestern ein Foto gesehen, sieht richtig gut aus, ob das final war kA, mir hat's jedenfalls richtig gut gefallen.
Ähnlich dem 2021er Stereo 150 C:62 Race. 
Allerdings eher fließender Farbübergang und vom Foto her etwas dunkler.

Hoffentlich bleibts bei KW32 😬🙁


----------



## jake (21. Juli 2021)

Race laut meinen Infos 3099,- mit SRAM und Magura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnMcMuff (21. Juli 2021)

jake schrieb:


> Race laut meinen Infos 3099,- mit SRAM und Magura


Yeeehhaaaa… Danke für die Info ;-)


----------



## strike10 (22. Juli 2021)

Ich hoffe sehr, dass die Newmen Laufräder nicht eingespart werden ..


----------



## don_el (22. Juli 2021)

Btw. wird es auch ein neues 120er geben. Ausstattung nahezu gleich wie das 2021er SLT. Hat XT, Factory Gabel mit Grip2, Float X Factory Dämpfer und Newmen Laufräder. Wird vermutlich bisschen schwerer als das SLT und liegt preislich bei 3.599€ (3.499€ war geplant), Ausstattung unterscheidet sich im Detail etwas. Hab mich für das entschieden. Soll ebenfalls in KW32 kommen, hab dazu aber im Netz noch überhaupt gar keine Infos gefunden. Bin gespannt..


----------



## 6l3m3n5 (22. Juli 2021)

don_el schrieb:


> Btw. wird es auch ein neues 120er geben. Ausstattung nahezu gleich wie das 2021er SLT. Hat XT, Factory Gabel mit Grip2, Float X Factory Dämpfer und Newmen Laufräder. Wird vermutlich bisschen schwerer als das SLT und liegt preislich bei 3.599€ (3.499€ war geplant), Ausstattung unterscheidet sich im Detail etwas. Hab mich für das entschieden. Soll ebenfalls in KW32 kommen, hab dazu aber im Netz noch überhaupt gar keine Infos gefunden. Bin gespannt..



Das klingt genial!


----------



## dermarcuse (22. Juli 2021)

hallo zusammen...ich habe mir auch das Stereo 150 bestellt. Allerdings wurde mir bisher kein Liefertermin genannt. Woher habt ihr eure Termine. Ich bezweifle so langsam etwas, dass das mit KW31 oder 32 noch was wird, wenn bis heute noch nix online ist zu den Bikes...
Was meint ihr?


----------



## strike10 (22. Juli 2021)

Ich kann es mir leider auch nicht vorstellen. Die Termine stehen aber so im Computersystem des Händlers


----------



## don_el (22. Juli 2021)

dermarcuse schrieb:


> hallo zusammen...ich habe mir auch das Stereo 150 bestellt. Allerdings wurde mir bisher kein Liefertermin genannt. Woher habt ihr eure Termine. Ich bezweifle so langsam etwas, dass das mit KW31 oder 32 noch was wird, wenn bis heute noch nix online ist zu den Bikes...
> Was meint ihr?


Mir wurde erst letzte Woche gesagt, dass die Termine sehr grob und mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind, da aktuell alles sehr angespannt ist und ich soll mal gute 2 Wochen mehr einplanen- unter Vorbehalt.


----------



## dermarcuse (22. Juli 2021)

dann sind wir mal gespannt und lassen uns hoffentlich positiv überraschen


----------



## dermarcuse (22. Juli 2021)

2 wochen mehr wäre ja echt fast garnichts. Befürchte nur dass die Rahmen und Teile noch in irgendwelchen Containern vor irgendwelchen chinesischen Häfen sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlaenderin (22. Juli 2021)

Laut meinem Händler kommt das AMS Anfang Februar. War dieses Jahr auch so. Wie es mit dem Stereo aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## EnduroMic (22. Juli 2021)

.


----------



## EnduroMic (22. Juli 2021)

dermarcuse schrieb:


> 2 wochen mehr wäre ja echt fast garnichts. Befürchte nur dass die Rahmen und Teile noch in irgendwelchen Containern vor irgendwelchen chinesischen Häfen sind...



Wir haben bei uns in der Firma (nicht Fahrradbranche) mittlerweile zum großen Teil auf Luftfracht umgestellt, um unsere Produktion mit Material zu versorgen. Ist wohl günstiger, als tagelange Produktionsstillstände und Kurzarbeit


----------



## Tosser (22. Juli 2021)

don_el schrieb:


> Mir wurde erst letzte Woche gesagt, dass die Termine sehr grob und mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind, da aktuell alles sehr angespannt ist und ich soll mal gute 2 Wochen mehr einplanen- unter Vorbehalt.


Mein Händler meinte Anfang der Woche auch KW32 laut System aber er glaubt nicht so wirklich dran...
2 Wochen später wäre zwar genau nach meinem Sommerurlaub aber in der aktuellen Lage wohl trotzdem Top...


----------



## CrossX (23. Juli 2021)

Wieso kann man eigentlich die Stereo 150 schon bestellen, bevor sie vorgestellt wurden? Auf der Cube HP ist immer noch das alte Zeug gelistet


----------



## jake (23. Juli 2021)

Weil die Händler die Räder schon vor ca. 4 Monaten bestellt haben  ausserdem haben die natürlich auch die passenden Bilder von den Rädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (23. Juli 2021)

Aber ist schon ein blödes Konzept. Sowas führt dazu, das Räder schon zum Release ausverkauft sind, weil das komplette Kontingent fürs Jahr von Vorbestellern reserviert wird. Aber ist ja mittlerweile leider Standart. 
Mal schauen, ob ich noch eins ab bekomme.


----------



## don_el (23. Juli 2021)

Hatte vor 2 Jahren auch schon blöd geschaut, als man mir sagte "ohne Vorbestellung geht bei bestimmten Bikes gar nix". Gebe dir schon recht, aber das ist halt leider so und wird sich vermutlich auch nicht mehr so schnell ändern. Das die teilweise bzw. zum Großteil nicht mal Bikes zum testen haben ist schon heftig. Habe das 120er sozusagen blind bestellt, saß noch nie auf einem drauf. Bin nur mal auf einem 150er gesessen. Aber ich sehe das entspannt. Sollte je was schief gehen geht das Bike vermutlich direkt an den nächsten Kandidaten.. für die Händler ist das aktuell denke ich kein Problem 😏


----------



## GianniCiabatti (29. Juli 2021)

Cube 2023
					

Cube 2023 ⚡ E-Bikes ✓ Mountainbikes Fully und Hardtail  ✓ Gravel ✓ Rennrad ✓ Cube Modelle 2023 ✓ Cube 2023 ✓ Jetzt zum BEST PRICE - Bike Lieferung schnell und kostenlos.




					cube-shop-chiemsee.de
				




Sorry Post ignorieren, Link ist ja schon hier


----------



## glitzi7 (30. Juli 2021)

cube.bikes
CUBE ‪2022 – 03/08/2021 – Stay tuned!​


----------



## Pixelsign (30. Juli 2021)

Auf Insta sind auch schon ein paar Teaser-Bilder zu sehen. Das AMS scheint endlich mal an der Reihe gewesen zu sein:


----------



## Sauerlaenderin (30. Juli 2021)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Auf Insta sind auch schon ein paar Teaser-Bilder zu sehen. Das AMS scheint endlich mal an der Reihe gewesen zu sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMS bekommt einen komplett neuen Rahmen und es gibt mehr Modelle. Habe es bei meinem Händler online schon sehen können und bestellt


----------



## Sauerlaenderin (30. Juli 2021)

Hier wird der Rahmen vom AMS Race gezeigt. Es ist komplett rot


----------



## _cappuccino_ (31. Juli 2021)

Die Rahmen waren beim AMS ja relativ klein. Normal bin ich zwischen M und L. Beim AMS 100 C:68 SL wurde mir aber vom Größenrechner bei Cube ein L berechnet (179cm/81cm). Inwiefern ändern sich hier die Maße? Hast du diese vorliegen?


----------



## glitzi7 (31. Juli 2021)

Das neue AMS, ZERO99 kommt aber auch als Down-Country (ONE11) mit 120/100mm


----------



## Bindsteinracer (1. August 2021)

Weißt du zufällig den Preis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glitzi7 (1. August 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig den Preis?


Die Zero99 Modelle ab 4099,-
und die One11 ab 3299,- (120/100mm)
Laut Mountainbike Magazin


----------



## Jonas1893 (1. August 2021)

Weiß von euch jemand, ob das neue Stereo 140 in 29 Zoll kommt?


----------



## 6l3m3n5 (1. August 2021)

Jonas1893 schrieb:


> Weiß von euch jemand, ob das neue Stereo 140 in 29 Zoll kommt?


Nein, bleibt bei 27,5"


----------



## -oli- (2. August 2021)

Die Bike war heute schon im Briefkasten


----------



## dermarcuse (2. August 2021)

Weiß von euch einer ob da alle 2022er Modelle morgen vorgestellt werden oder nur ein paar?


----------



## 6l3m3n5 (2. August 2021)

-oli- schrieb:


> Die Bike war heute schon im Briefkasten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1316681
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1316682


Steht da auch was über die Stereo Modelle? Speziell das 120er?


----------



## -oli- (2. August 2021)

@6l3m3n5 ne des ist alles. Musst voll auf Morgen warten...


----------



## 6l3m3n5 (2. August 2021)

Aber ich halt's nicht mehr aus 😫😉


----------



## Schlammcatcher (2. August 2021)

6l3m3n5 schrieb:


> Aber ich halt's nicht mehr aus 😫😉


Mir geht's genau so
Bin auf der Suche nach dem Stereo 120 HPC SLT.
Und wie es aussieht, werde ich auf die 2022er Version warten müssen, da das 2021er Bike so gut wie ausverkauft ist. Zudem wird man so eine Kiste kaum im Shop zum Probefahren bekommen, und deshalb ist "blind" bestellen angesagt.

In diesem Zusammenhang eine Frage:
Ich bin 179 cm groß, Beinlänge 82. Natürlich ist das genau zwischen Rahmengröße M und L. Zu welchem Rahmen würdet ihr mir raten? Meine Vorlieben sind lange Touren, gerne mit Höhenmetern und technische Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Attitude (2. August 2021)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Meine Vorlieben sind lange Touren, gerne mit Höhenmetern und technische Trails.


Das beißt sich, für technische Trails eher kleiner, für's Touren eher grösser.


----------



## Hans (2. August 2021)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Mir geht's genau so
> Bin auf der Suche nach dem Stereo 120 HPC SLT.
> Und wie es aussieht, werde ich auf die 2022er Version warten müssen, da das 2021er Bike so gut wie ausverkauft ist. Zudem wird man so eine Kiste kaum im Shop zum Probefahren bekommen, und deshalb ist "blind" bestellen angesagt.
> 
> ...



Ganz klar L,


----------



## Schlammcatcher (2. August 2021)

Scheiße...
genau diese beiden Antworten habe ich erwartet.
In Mülheim-Kärlich steht noch eins in Göße L.

FuckFuckFuck!
Dann werde ich mal fahren müssen!


----------



## nuffzuus (3. August 2021)

belasor schrieb:


> Hm, also das Nuroad ist tatsächlich in schwarz nur verfügbar dafür gibt es die C62: Race Variante in Olive.
> Mich würde es echt interessieren wo ihr eurer Olive Nuroad gekauft habt... Dann würde ich mich da mal melden.
> 
> 
> ...











						Cube Nuroad Race olive´n´black
					

Neues entdecken, Horizont erweitern - mit Shimano GRX 2x11-Gang Schaltung, hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen und Vollcarbongabel



					www.cube.eu
				



Da ist es nun  hatte mich nach dem Online-gehen der ersten Modelle hier etwas zurückgehalten - da ich meinen Händler nicht nochmal kontaktiert habe, hatte ich dementsprechend keine zuverlässigen Informationen und wollte nicht weiter zu Spekulationen beitragen. Aber ich war mir sicher, dass das Bike, welches mir gezeigt wurde deutlich dunkler war als das grüne Carbon Modell und habe einfach gehofft, dass sich bei meiner Bestellung kein Fehler eingeschlichen hat.
Das Warten hat sich gelohnt, zwischenzeitlich hatte ich sogar mit dem grauen Race geliebäugelt, jetzt bin ich mehr als froh das olivene bestellt zu haben, für mich eine Traumkombi (sicherlich Geschmackssache). Wenn jetzt noch die Lieferung zum Ende des Monats klappt, mache ich Luftsprünge


----------



## Pixelsign (3. August 2021)

Ziemlich viele verpixelte Schaltgruppen an den Bikes   . Ich vermute Sram XPLR Gravel Gruppen und Shimano 12-fach Road Gruppen dahinter.


----------



## huzzel (3. August 2021)

Bei mir die die Seite gerade tot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strike10 (3. August 2021)

Die Seite ist grad immer wieder down, dazwischen geht es manchmal. Das Stereo 150 Race scheint ausstattungsmäßig komplett gleich geblieben zu sein. Flashwhite 'n' Carbon schaut recht gut aus, finde ich


----------



## CrossX (3. August 2021)

huzzel schrieb:


> Bei mir die die Seite gerade tot


Wird wohl völlig überlastet sein. Heute morgen um halb 7 ging alles super.
Das neue Stereo 150 in weiß gefällt mir schon Recht gut. 
Aber außer der Farbe scheint sich nix zum Vorjahr geändert zu haben. Außer natürlich der Preis😭


----------



## _cappuccino_ (3. August 2021)

So auch beim AMS ZERO99 C:68X SL29 Teamline. 5099€ ist schon happig. Da werde ich mein 2021 Modell wahrscheinlich behalten.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (3. August 2021)

Die 2 Down Country Modelle können gefallen.
Als schneller Tourer für Singletrails,Alpen X usw…
brauch keine 150 mm Federweg und 14 Kilo Radgewicht.


----------



## 6l3m3n5 (3. August 2021)

Das 120er EX gefällt mir sehr gut. Preislich mit 3599 auch ok. Einzig beim Federweg bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das ausreicht. Tendiere eher zum 140er aber mit den kleineren Felgen verliere ich den größeren Federweg wieder. Und das 150er ist mir zuviel bzw. zu schwer...


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (3. August 2021)

Hab mir jetzt auch die neuen 170er angeschaut...hm.
Gibt nur noch zwei Modelle und das Race ist teurer als das Pro?
Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist der Aufbau des Race-Bikes...in den Daten steht, dass der Dämpfer ein Einbaumaß von 230x65mm hat, auf dem Bild ist allerdings definitiv ein Dämpfer mit einem Hub von 62,5mm verbaut. Und unten befindet sich der Air-Dämpfer in der Einbauposition, wo eigentlich ein Coil sein müsste.
Hat jemand von euch so etwas bei den älteren Modellen versucht?
Ansonsten hat sich ja eigentlich nicht viel geändert...bei dem Dropper-Post wurde eingespart und die Farbgebung (ist natürlich Geschmacksache) ist eher langweilig.
Was haben denn alle auf einmal mit dieser Sand-Farbe? 
Hatte gehofft, dass es eventuell auch neue Two15s geben wird.


----------



## and1br (3. August 2021)

Was haltet ihr vom Stereo 120 HPC SLT im Vergleich zum AMS One11 C:68X TM? Klar, das Stereo hat etwas mehr Federweg, der Carbonrahmen des AMS ist vermutlich leichter/hochwertiger?.. bei den Laufrädern ist das Stereo besser ausgestattet - Ich denke, dass im Uphill nicht viel Unterschied ist? Leider sind noch keine Geometriedaten fürs AMS vorhanden 🤔


----------



## Alfo84 (3. August 2021)

Das AMS ZERO99 C:68X Race find ich so richtig schick


----------



## Bindsteinracer (3. August 2021)

Bikes sind jetzt auch auf der Cube Page gelistet


----------



## Klein-Attitude (3. August 2021)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (3. August 2021)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt auch die neuen 170er angeschaut...hm.
> Gibt nur noch zwei Modelle und das Race ist teurer als das Pro?
> Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist der Aufbau des Race-Bikes...in den Daten steht, dass der Dämpfer ein Einbaumaß von 230x65mm hat, auf dem Bild ist allerdings definitiv ein Dämpfer mit einem Hub von 62,5mm verbaut. Und unten befindet sich der Air-Dämpfer in der Einbauposition, wo eigentlich ein Coil sein müsste.
> Hat jemand von euch so etwas bei den älteren Modellen versucht?
> ...


Guck dir das Video an: 




Die Dämpfermaße für Coil und Air wurden jetzt auf 230x65mm vereinheitlicht. Dazu wurde die Charakteristik des Hinterbaus progressiver gestaltet.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (3. August 2021)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.





			https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ibc-guten-morgen-kaffee.497378/unread
		



Hier gehts lang🙄


----------



## _Olli (3. August 2021)

AMS ZERO99 rahmen soll nur 1650g ohne dämpfer wiegen.. (gr. M?)

zero99 und one11 haben alle den selben leichten = das günstigste kaufen und alles ab was keine miete zahlt.


der weiße cube schriftzug is so semi geil.... die farbe is geil 😍


----------



## iceis (3. August 2021)

one11 wird minimal schwerer sein wegen längerer Kettenstreben, würde ich meinen.
Lenkwinkel beim one11 soll bei 66,3 liegen mit flachen Setting meinte der Mann im Video.
Sonstige Geo interessiert mich, ist immer noch nicht online.
Evtl. hat jemand für mich
Sitzwinkel
Oberrohrlänge
Reach
Stack
vom one11 in L


----------



## glitzi7 (3. August 2021)




----------



## _Olli (3. August 2021)

iceis schrieb:


> one11 wird minimal schwerer sein wegen längerer Kettenstreben, würde ich meinen.
> Lenkwinkel beim one11 soll bei 66,3 liegen mit flachen Setting meinte der Mann im Video.
> Sonstige Geo interessiert mich, ist immer noch nicht online.
> Evtl. hat jemand für mich
> ...


Cube sage halt, beide gleich. 
Aber ja die paar Millimeter Haben sicher Auswirkungen auf das Gewicht.
Wenn auch nicht viel


----------



## Goldsprint (3. August 2021)

Schade, dass das Stereo 170 nicht in Carbon vorgestellt wurde. Neben dem flacheren Lenkwinkel und dem progressiveren Hinterbau, hätte mich interessiert, ob auch die Reifenfreiheit vergrößert wurde. Hat jemand zufällig Informationen darüber?


----------



## iceis (3. August 2021)

Eigentlich echt gute Geo vom one11, aber der Sitzwinkel versauts....finde die 73° an nem Hardtail was ich mal gefahren bin richtig schei*e....wenns steil is (und mit sonem Hobel will man doch vernünftig sitzen wenns zur Sache geht)....tue mich trotz höherem Gewicht mit meinem Enduro (Banshee Titan) an so richtig Steilen Rampen leichter.
Woher kommt es das Cube (und auch viele andere) so einen miesen Sitzwinkel raushauen....is doch voll von gestern....
Kenne auch niemanden persönlich der gegen die etwas steileren Sitzwinkel was auszusetzen hätte.

Muss ich mir dann wohl ein Transition Spur besorgen


----------



## sbstn (3. August 2021)

and1br schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Stereo 120 HPC SLT im Vergleich zum AMS One11 C:68X TM? Klar, das Stereo hat etwas mehr Federweg, der Carbonrahmen des AMS ist vermutlich leichter/hochwertiger?.. bei den Laufrädern ist das Stereo besser ausgestattet - Ich denke, dass im Uphill nicht viel Unterschied ist? Leider sind noch keine Geometriedaten fürs AMS vorhanden 🤔


Das würde mich auch interessieren. Habe auch die beiden in die engere Auswahl genommen. Von der reinen Ausstattung/Gewicht her sind sie sich ja relativ ähnlich. Und ob 1 cm Federweg einen großen Unterschied machen ist fraglich. Ich denke der größte Unterschied wird in der Geometrie an sich liegen.

Bei welchem Fahrprofil sollte man denn eher das AMS nehmen und wann das Stereo?

Wann kann man üblicherweise damit rechnen, dass die 2022er Bikes beim Händler/Cube Store stehen, wenn man nicht blind kaufen möchte? Oder ist das bei der aktuellen Marktlage sowieso reines Glück, wenn man sein Wunschrad vor einer Bestellung auch einmal probefahren kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## and1br (3. August 2021)

vom Sitzwinkel her wäre dann das Stereo 120 doch interessanter?!


----------



## Goldsprint (3. August 2021)

sbstn schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren. Habe auch die beiden in die engere Auswahl genommen. Von der reinen Ausstattung/Gewicht her sind sie sich ja relativ ähnlich. Und ob 1 cm Federweg einen großen Unterschied machen ist fraglich. Ich denke der größte Unterschied wird in der Geometrie an sich liegen.
> 
> Bei welchem Fahrprofil sollte man denn eher das AMS nehmen und wann das Stereo?
> 
> Wann kann man üblicherweise damit rechnen, dass die 2022er Bikes beim Händler/Cube Store stehen, wenn man nicht blind kaufen möchte? Oder ist das bei der aktuellen Marktlage sowieso reines Glück, wenn man sein Wunschrad vor einer Bestellung auch einmal probefahren kann?


Ansonsten eine Nummer größer nehmen und den Sattel ganz nach vorne schieben ;-)

Meine Frau fährt das Stereo 150 seit zwei Jahren. In Bezug auf Antriebseffizienz und Gewicht gäbe es für mich keinen Grund, ein Cube-Modell mit weniger Federweg zu fahren. Für sie ist es der optimale Allrounder - von moderaten Bikepark-Ausflügen bis Touren!


----------



## iceis (3. August 2021)

and1br schrieb:


> vom Sitzwinkel her wäre dann das Stereo 120 doch interessanter?!


Hast schon recht, aber bei dem is der Lenkwinkel sogar Steiler mit 67°.......
Kettenstreben sind auch kürzer mit 435 als beim one11.....
Is alles für mich nix halbes und nix ganzes...wo bitte habe ich mit 435 Streben den krassen Vorteil???
Fahre schon lange Räder mit Kettenstrebenlänge über 450....geht alles ohne Probleme (außer beim Spitzkehren Hinterradversetzen kann ich nicht mitreden weil das etwas ist was meine Strecken nicht hergeben und ich will auch nicht rumstottern sondern fahren)

Meinung vom Schurter zur Geo vom Transition Spur wäre mal interessant (nachdem er es durchgelassen hat.)


----------



## JohnMcMuff (3. August 2021)

Wieso wird im Video beim Stereo 150 Race eigentlich von 2x 4 Kolben bei den Bremsen gesprochen in den Specs auf der Homepage stehen aber weiterhin die 4 vorne und 2 hinten?


----------



## 6l3m3n5 (4. August 2021)

Wieso steht in den Specs beim Stereo 120EX bei der Kurbel 32T und auf der Kurbel der Fotos nut 30T? Weiß jemand was da jetzt stimmt?


----------



## steff-vw (4. August 2021)

Hast Du vielleicht die vom Zero99 auch?  😬 


glitzi74 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1317113



Das Cube es nicht fertig bringt, die Geo online zu stellen.🙄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glitzi7 (4. August 2021)

Klar...
https://bikerumor.com/2021/08/03/20...shape-lighter-carbon-xc-trail-mountain-bikes/


----------



## glitzi7 (4. August 2021)

Was würdet Ihr denn nehmen ONE11 TM oder Stereo 120 SLT?
(Tendiere Richtung Größe L 178cm, 87cm Schritt)

Anwendung:

Touren über Waldwege (Schotter, Waldboden, Asphalt)
bevor es ruppig wird bremse sich lieber ;-) das extremste sind die 3 Stufen hinter meiner Garage
meist zwischen 1h - 3h und 300 - 800Hm
kein Leistungssportler, ehr der etwas bessere Otto Normalfahrer
Tuning etc. ist nicht geplant, hier hätte das ONE11 mehr potenzial bezüglich Gewicht


----------



## Alfo84 (4. August 2021)

Hardtail


----------



## Klein-Attitude (4. August 2021)

Alfo84 schrieb:


> Hardtail


Gravel reicht da auch ;-)


----------



## glitzi7 (4. August 2021)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Gravel reicht da auch ;-)


Etwas Federweg am Heck wäre ja schon nicht schlecht ;-)
Beim Gravel mag ich den Lenker nicht...


----------



## Alfo84 (4. August 2021)

In dem Fall klar das AMS ZERO99 C:68X Race außer du willst nicht soviel Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Sauerlaenderin (4. August 2021)

Wenn drei Stufen schon ein Problem darstellen, hilft dir da auch kein Fully und 4000 bis 5000 sind da sicherlich zu viel investiert. Kauf dir ein gutes Hardtail und übe damit erstmal. Treppen und ruppige Trails lassen sich mit der richtigen Technik auch damit fahren.


----------



## glitzi7 (4. August 2021)

Sauerlaenderin schrieb:


> Wenn drei Stufen schon ein Problem darstellen, hilft dir da auch kein Fully und 4000 bis 5000 sind da sicherlich zu viel investiert. Kauf dir ein gutes Hardtail und übe damit erstmal. Treppen und ruppige Trails lassen sich mit der richtigen Technik auch damit fahren.


Also fahren kann ich das schon, nur mein Streckenprofil gibt meist nicht mehr her.
Zudem fahre ich ehr zurückhalten und bügele nicht immer mit Vollgas über alles drüber.


----------



## JohnMcMuff (4. August 2021)

glitzi74 schrieb:


> Also fahren kann ich das schon, nur mein Streckenprofil gibt meist nicht mehr her.
> Zudem fahre ich ehr zurückhalten und bügele nicht immer mit Vollgas über alles drüber.


Besser haben als brauchen, oder? Fully!


----------



## glitzi7 (4. August 2021)

JohnMcMuff schrieb:


> Besser haben als brauchen, oder? Fully!


Richtig, daher ja die Frage ehr AMS ONE11 oder Stereo 120, vom Federweg sollte das AMS ausreichen, nur ist es eventuell nicht etwas zu sportlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## and1br (4. August 2021)

Stehe vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung. Hab jetzt das Stereo vorbestellt; ich glaube, dass die leichteren Laufräder + der steilere Sitzwinkel im Uphill ein Segen sind und bei Abfahrten ein bisschen mehr Federweg nie schadet  Außerdem finde ich eine entspanntere Geo auf längeren Touren sinnvoller. 
Wohne in Tirol, da kann bei der Abfahrt von einer Hütte auch mal ein Nebenweg befahren werden


----------



## Sauerlaenderin (4. August 2021)

glitzi74 schrieb:


> Richtig, daher ja die Frage ehr AMS ONE11 oder Stereo 120, vom Federweg sollte das AMS ausreichen, nur ist es eventuell nicht etwas zu sportlich?


Das AMS ist ein Racefully und auf Speed ausgelegt


----------



## don_el (4. August 2021)

6l3m3n5 schrieb:


> Wieso steht in den Specs beim Stereo 120EX bei der Kurbel 32T und auf der Kurbel der Fotos nut 30T? Weiß jemand was da jetzt stimmt?


Würde mich auch interessieren. Eben geschaut, auf nem alten Screenshot der Daten war die 30T angegeben, auf meinem letzten, von der Vorbestellung, dann 32T. Tippe auf letzteres, ist aktueller. Die Vorabbilder waren noch ohne Kashima und es sind noch immer nicht alle Bilder bzw. Detailbilder der Bikes vorhanden..


----------



## NeoRC (4. August 2021)

Gibt es schon Bilder vom AMS Fully mit den Flaschenhalter am Unterrohr?
Danke


----------



## Klein-Attitude (4. August 2021)

Oder vom Lenker linke Seite ? Was für ein Lockout ist verbaut und wie könnte man dann ne Dropper nachrüsten ?


----------



## Pixelsign (4. August 2021)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Oder vom Lenker linke Seite ? Was für ein Lockout ist verbaut und wie könnte man dann ne Dropper nachrüsten ?



Laut Cube Video bei Fox Fahrwerken die normalen Daumenhebel und bei RS TwistLoc. Die Down Country Modelle kommen ohne Fahrwerk-Remote.


----------



## Hmmwv (4. August 2021)

NeoRC schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Bilder vom AMS Fully mit den Flaschenhalter am Unterrohr?
> Danke





			https://www.cube.eu/typo3temp/_processed_/6/8/csm_552500_D4_d6cf58bbbc.jpg?1627933262
		




			https://www.cube.eu/typo3temp/_processed_/d/e/csm_552500_D2_ed8c42dbe0.jpg?1627933261
		










						Cube AMS ONE11 C:68X Pro 29 flashwhite´n´carbon
					

High-Speed-Bike für kompromisslose Trail-Performance: mit RockShox Federung, Fulcrum Laufrädern und Sram GX Eagle 1x12



					www.cube.eu


----------



## don_el (6. August 2021)

6l3m3n5 schrieb:


> Wieso steht in den Specs beim Stereo 120EX bei der Kurbel 32T und auf der Kurbel der Fotos nut 30T? Weiß jemand was da jetzt stimmt?


Sind nun doch 30T, wurde jetzt korrigiert.


----------



## JohnMcMuff (6. August 2021)

Hat jemand sein vorbestelltes 22er schon bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (6. August 2021)

JohnMcMuff schrieb:


> Hat jemand sein vorbestelltes 22er schon bekommen?


 Witzig


----------



## JohnMcMuff (6. August 2021)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Witzig


Warum? Die Stereos haben Liefertermin KW 31. Zähl doch mal nach…


----------



## Schlammcatcher (7. August 2021)

Habe heute vorsichtig in einem "Fahrrad XXL" nachgefragt, die sprachen von "mit was Glück Ende Oktober"


----------



## Tosser (9. August 2021)

Ich habe eben meinen Händler kontaktiert, wurde von KW32 auf KW33 geändert.
Soll mich kommen Dienstag nochmal melden, aber seins Wissens nach steht die Produktion bei Cube aktuell mehr oder weniger aufgrund von Fehlteilen...


----------



## getough (10. August 2021)

Tosser schrieb:


> Ich habe eben meinen Händler kontaktiert, wurde von KW32 auf KW33 geändert.
> Soll mich kommen Dienstag nochmal melden, aber seins Wissens nach steht die Produktion bei Cube aktuell mehr oder weniger aufgrund von Fehlteilen...


Kann ich bestätigen. Habe gestern das selbe von meinem Händler gehört. Aussage war, Anfang September sollte das Bike da sein... 🤞


----------



## Schlammcatcher (12. August 2021)

Soooo...
habe bei einem kleineren Händler nach den Stereo 120 Bikes angefragt:

Er habe sich eher auf E-Bikes spezialisiert und deshalb sei sein Kontingent nicht so groß.
Das 120 HPC TM bekäme er in der 40. KW Anfang Oktober in Größe L, das 120 HPC EX in Hellgrau/Schwarz ist in Größe L für die 11. KW in 2022 angemeldet.

Ich könnte mir ein Bike unverbindlich reservieren lassen und Probe fahren.



>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glitzi7 (12. August 2021)

Ich habe ein Stereo 120 HPC SLT bestellt, soll in KW 11 kommen.🤤


----------



## strike10 (18. August 2021)

Ich habe heute von meinem Händler die Rückmeldung bekommen, dass mein Stereo 150 auf dem Weg ist und ich es nächste Woche abholen kann - natürlich bin ich die nächsten 2 Wochen auf Urlaub


----------



## getough (18. August 2021)

strike10 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute von meinem Händler die Rückmeldung bekommen, dass mein Stereo 150 auf dem Weg ist und ich es nächste Woche abholen kann - natürlich bin ich die nächsten 2 Wochen auf Urlaub


Hört sich doch super an. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass mein Stereo 150 Race sich auch auf dem Weg befindet. 

Welches Stereo 150 hast du bestellt?


----------



## strike10 (18. August 2021)

getough schrieb:


> Hört sich doch super an. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass mein Stereo 150 Race sich auch auf dem Weg befindet.
> 
> Welches Stereo 150 hast du bestellt?



Auch ein Race in Größe M. 2 davon sollten ursprünglich in KW30 kommen, die nächsten dann im Frühjahr. Da musste ich dann zuschlagen


----------



## getough (18. August 2021)

Bei mir dann genau das selbe. Hab schon vor einigen Wochen reserviert und hoffe nun dass ich das Gerät zeitnah dieses Jahr noch in Empfang nehmen kann


----------



## fleckinet (19. August 2021)

Wo bitte kann man „bestellen“ oder „reservieren“?


----------



## huzzel (19. August 2021)

Beim Händler


----------



## Tosser (19. August 2021)

Habe heute mit meinem Händler telefoniert, er hat zwar heute die ersten 22er Modelle erhalten aber mein Stereo 120 leider nicht. Steht jetzt im System auf KW35 - natürlich die erste Woche nach meinem Urlaub... 
Aber wenns dabei bleibt bin ich trotzdem zufrieden.


----------



## sbstn (19. August 2021)

Welche Größe sollte man beim Stereo 120 wählen bei einer Körpergröße von 188,5 cm und Innenbeinlänge von 88-89 cm? Ich kann leider nur eine Größe reservieren und muss mich entscheiden. Normalerweise würde ich einfach L und XL probieren, aber das ist bei der aktuellen Verfügbarkeit ja utopisch. Einen Größenrechner für die aktuellen Modelle gibt es bei Cube aktuell leider noch nicht.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (20. August 2021)

Ich würde zu L greifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don_el (20. August 2021)

sbstn schrieb:


> Welche Größe sollte man beim Stereo 120 wählen bei einer Körpergröße von 188,5 cm und Innenbeinlänge von 88-89 cm? Ich kann leider nur eine Größe reservieren und muss mich entscheiden. Normalerweise würde ich einfach L und XL probieren, aber das ist bei der aktuellen Verfügbarkeit ja utopisch. Einen Größenrechner für die aktuellen Modelle gibt es bei Cube aktuell leider noch nicht.


Was sagt der Größenrechner bei dir? Bin selbst ca. 184cm, mit einer identischen Innenbeinlänge von 88-89 cm und habe mir das 120er in L bestellt. Hatte auch sehr lange mit XL geliebäugelt, da ich bereits knapp an der Grenze zu XL bin. Konnte ein Stereo 150 in L probieren und das hatte doch ganz gut gepasst.


----------



## sbstn (20. August 2021)

Welchen Größenrechner meinst du? Spezifisch für die neuen Cubes gibt es ja noch keinen so wie ich das sehe. Bei meinem alten Cube Hardtail bin auch bei L. Hätte auch wieder an L gedacht beim Stereo. Irritiert haben mich zwei Cube Händler bei denen ich war, die sofort klar zu XL tendiert haben. Zum ausprobieren hatten leider beide nichts da. Weder in L noch in XL.


----------



## JohnMcMuff (20. August 2021)

sbstn schrieb:


> Welchen Größenrechner meinst du? Spezifisch für die neuen Cubes gibt es ja noch keinen so wie ich das sehe. Bei meinem alten Cube Hardtail bin auch bei L. Hätte auch wieder an L gedacht beim Stereo. Irritiert haben mich zwei Cube Händler bei denen ich war, die sofort klar zu XL tendiert haben. Zum ausprobieren hatten leider beide nichts da. Weder in L noch in XL.


Bin 190 mit 88 Schrittlänge. Habe das Stereo 150 in XL bestellt


----------



## don_el (21. August 2021)

Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, dass der fehlt. Die Rahmen der Stereos blieben aber gleich, wenn meine Info richtig ist. Ich würde ein paar Händler abtelefonieren. Einige Händler haben erst neulich auch noch letzte 2021er Bikes bekommen. Waren bei mir knapp 120km zu dem Händler, Kumpel ist neulich auch um die 100km gefahren um ein Bike fahren zu können.. leider keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Bernd2014 (22. August 2021)

*Ich kann mich mich zwischen einem CUBE REACTION HYBRID SL 625 oder dem RACE 625 entscheiden. Ein Fully ist erstmal raus, das ich doch öfters auf Straßen fahren werden und es sehr teuer ist. Leider scheinen ja beim SL 625 noch nicht alle Informationen zu den Komponenten feststehen? 

Ich lebe jetzt in Spanien, daher immer ideales Sonnenwetter zum Biken.

RACE 625
SL 625*


----------



## Schlammcatcher (22. August 2021)

Bei mir soll Mitte September geliefert werden (Stereo 120 EX). Ich denke, Anfang Oktober wird realistisch sein.


----------



## getough (25. August 2021)

Bei mir ging es nun doch sehr schnell. Gestern war Bescherung.
Cube Stereo 150 C:62 Race




(Nicht wundern. War abends während es schon dämmerte. Das weiß ist auch wirklich weiß.)


----------



## skreetzh1dda (25. August 2021)

getough schrieb:


> Bei mir ging es nun doch sehr schnell. Gestern war Bescherung.
> Cube Stereo 150 C:62 Race
> Anhang anzeigen 1328325
> (Nicht wundern. War abends während es schon dämmerte. Das weiß ist auch wirklich weiß.)


Echt krass, dass es schon da ist. Bin diesbezüglich wirklich positiv überrascht, schaut gut aus


----------



## ManuCubi (25. August 2021)

Viel Spass mit deinem neuen Bike 
Ich muss noch warten, hatte im April 2 Cube Nurode C62 Race bestellt.
Liefertermin sollte für Grösse S KW34 sein, also heute und für Grösse M KW37.
Habe heute nachgefragt 😭 Grösse S neuer Termin in KW39 und M in KW40.
Also Ende September/Anfangs Oktober
Hoffentlich bleibts dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnMcMuff (25. August 2021)

getough schrieb:


> Bei mir ging es nun doch sehr schnell. Gestern war Bescherung.
> Cube Stereo 150 C:62 Race
> Anhang anzeigen 1328325
> (Nicht wundern. War abends während es schon dämmerte. Das weiß ist auch wirklich weiß.)


Sehr geil. Viel Spaß damit. Meins ist seit gestern auch da. Hole es am Samstag. Kann’s kaum erwarten 😉👍


----------



## sbstn (25. August 2021)

Bei bike-discount ist das Cube Stereo 120 HPC TM 29 flashgrey´n´olive aktuell lieferbar


----------



## Tosser (25. August 2021)

Danke für die Info, ich sehe das mal als gutes Zeichen zumal mein Händler heute wohl wieder 30 Bikes bekommen hat, werde morgen sofort anrufen 😬😬😬😬


----------



## Bernd2014 (25. August 2021)

sbstn schrieb:


> Bei bike-discount ist das Cube Stereo 120 HPC TM 29 flashgrey´n´olive aktuell lieferbar


----------



## sbstn (25. August 2021)

Bernd2014 schrieb:


> Aber der Preis passt irgendwie überhaupt nicht?


Warum? 2.899 € ist doch die UVP?


----------



## Bernd2014 (25. August 2021)

sbstn schrieb:


> Warum? 2.899 € ist doch die UVP?


Mein Fehler, war über Spanien drin, da sind die Preise anders wegen der IP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnMcMuff (27. August 2021)

Gestern geholt ☺️


----------



## -oli- (27. August 2021)

@JohnMcMuff das ist doch das EX oder? sollte das nicht ein Fox-Fahrwerk haben oder hast du dir es gleich modifizieren lassen?


----------



## JohnMcMuff (27. August 2021)

-oli- schrieb:


> @JohnMcMuff das ist doch das EX oder? sollte das nicht ein Fox-Fahrwerk haben oder hast du dir es gleich modifizieren lassen?


Nein, ist ein Stereo 150 Race mit RockShox, Magura und Sram. Fährt sich sehr geil.
Unser Händler hat 50 Räder bekommen, davon 48 vorbestellt. Alle schon wieder weg und der Laden wieder leer. Wahnsinn.


----------



## nuffzuus (27. August 2021)

Mein Nuroad Race 2022 in olive'n'black sollte diese Woche kommen...
Rückmeldung vom Händler: geplante Endmontage bei Cube wurde auf KW42 gesetzt, sprich in die Filiale kommt's frühstens ab KW44. War ja leider abzusehen, trotzdem sehr schade, da ich Anfang September paar Tage frei habe und die Zeit auf'm neuen Rad verbringen wollte.


----------



## Stevie8 (27. August 2021)

JohnMcMuff schrieb:


> Gestern geholt ☺️
> Anhang anzeigen 1329320


Darf ich fragen: BSA-Tretlager oder Pressshit?


----------



## Toms96 (28. August 2021)

Habe heute ein Stereo 120 HPC SLT 29 bestellt. Der Liefertermin ist in KW44.


----------



## Toms96 (28. August 2021)

.


----------



## glitzi7 (28. August 2021)

Toms96 schrieb:


> Habe heute ein Stereo 120 HPC SLT 29 bestellt. Der Liefertermin ist in KW44.


Was!!!
Meins soll in KW 11 oder 12 kommen… 😟


----------



## Schlammcatcher (28. August 2021)

Ich habe ein Stereo 120 EX (das blaue mit den güldenen Felgen...sehr sexy...) im Bonner Megastore von Bike-Discount bestellt. Soll Mitte September kommen.


----------



## Raeis (28. August 2021)

Stevie8 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen: BSA-Tretlager oder Pressshit?


Beim aktuellen Stereo 150 ist Pressfit am Start.

Der Rahmen selbst ist bis auf Farbe/Decals beim 2022er Stereo 150 ja der gleiche geblieben (Habe meins 2019 gekauft und mit dem Tretlager bisher auch keine Probleme gehabt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Odolmed3 (29. August 2021)

glitzi7 schrieb:


> Was!!!
> Meins soll in KW 11 oder 12 kommen… 😟


Moin zusammen, 

werde nun auch ebiker. Das mit den Lieferzeiten variiert stark nach händlern. 
Werde meins wohl in KW5 bekommen. Bei einem anderen Händler (grosse kette in ö) haben sie mir nur ein einziges slt anbieten können und auch das nicht in meiner grösse.
Hätte die Filialen abklappern können, war mir aber zu stressig.
Lieferzeiten waren auch juni/juli was ich auch nicht bereit war zu warten.


Bezüglich  Ausstattung weiss man derzeit ja auch noch nicht welche bosch komponenten verbaut werden, habe aber gehört es soll ein neuer kiox kommen, weiss man dazu schon näheres, denke da


----------



## Schlammcatcher (29. August 2021)

Sorry, ich musste erstmal googeln, was ein "Kiox" ist.
Wenn ich mal groß bin, kriege ich so was bestimmt auch.


----------



## dermarcuse (30. August 2021)

An alle Stereo 150 Fahrer hier im Chat...nutzt ihr das Bike eher als Enduro oder als All-Montain? Das SLT mit unter 13 kg finde ich ja sogar im Vergleich zu den Trail-Bikes auf dem Markt als die bessere Option...
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Woodie (30. August 2021)

Mal ne Frage an die Größen bei Cube, da ich noch nie Cube gefahren bin. 

Ich bin 178cm mit 82er SL, liege also zwischen M und L. 

Konnte nur einen L Rahmen eines 2021er Stereo Hybrid 160 probefahren, fand er passte ganz gut und habe das 2022er Stereo Hybrid 160 HPC SLT als "Dienstrad" vorbestellt!

Mein 2019er Giant Trance fahre ich in M und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Das 2022er Hybrid wird ja auch ne etwas andere Geometrie haben. Reach ist 3cm verlängert...
Jetzt habe ich ein bisschen bedenken, dass ich mich falsch entschieden habe. Der Händler (ein dedizierter Cube-Händler) war keine wirkliche Hilfe. 

Welche Größe fahrt ihr an euren Cubes?


----------



## Schlammcatcher (30. August 2021)

Ich bin 179 groß mit Beinlänge 82 und habe das gleiche Dilemma wie du😪 Bin heute noch kurz auf einem Cube Sting aus 2021 in Größe L gesessen. Mir hat es eigentlich ganz gut gepasst, das Teil ging gut voran!
Ich denke, du machst mit L nix falsch, es sei denn, du willst sportlich fahren und Trails schreddern.
Ich habe meins auch in L bestellt.


----------



## getough (30. August 2021)

dermarcuse schrieb:


> An alle Stereo 150 Fahrer hier im Chat...nutzt ihr das Bike eher als Enduro oder als All-Montain? Das SLT mit unter 13 kg finde ich ja sogar im Vergleich zu den Trail-Bikes auf dem Markt als die bessere Option...
> Was meint ihr?



Ich nutze das Stereo 150 Race hauptsächlich als All-Mountain. Bisher bin ich hauptsächlich ein einfaches Cube Alu-Hardtail gefahren das 13,5 kg wog. Das Stereo 150 wiegt mit Pedalen und Getränkehalter jetzt 14,1 kg. Das ist für mich persönlich völlig ausreichend und in Ordnung. Wenn ich ins Schwitzen komme, dann eher wegen zu schlechter Kondition als wegen 1000 g mehr auf dem Bike.

Das SL ist preislich eine andere Liga. Mir persönlich ist das mehr an Ausstattung und das geringere Gewicht der Aufpreis nicht wert. Wenn das bei dir nicht ins Gewicht fällt, warum nicht...


----------



## Raeis (30. August 2021)

dermarcuse schrieb:


> An alle Stereo 150 Fahrer hier im Chat...nutzt ihr das Bike eher als Enduro oder als All-Montain? Das SLT mit unter 13 kg finde ich ja sogar im Vergleich zu den Trail-Bikes auf dem Markt als die bessere Option...
> Was meint ihr?


Bei mir hat das Stereo 150 SL von 2019 ein als Enduro aufgebautes Liteville 301 Mk11.2 "beerbt".

Für mich ist das 150er auch eher ein Trailbike / All-Mountain, zumindest auch im Vergleich zu anderen aktuellen und langen Enduros.

Mir taugt dass es auch extrem gut klettert und dafür auch runter Spass macht, für mich aktuell das perfekte Allround-Bike und ich vermisse nichts.

Wenn du abfahrtsorientierter bist, wäre das neue ONE77 Race einen Blick wert.

In Sachen P/L ist Cube m.E. nach wie vor Spitzenklasse.


----------



## dermarcuse (31. August 2021)

nein nein...das ONE77 ist mir dann doch etwas zu viel des Guten.  
Ich bin eigentlich auf der Suche nach einem Bike mit dem so gut wie alles möglich ist.
Aktuell fahre ich noch ein Radon Slide 130...das ist aber gabeltechnisch leider nicht ganz so potent. 
Bin bisher mal auf dem 2020er Modell vom 150er gesessen und fand das sehr gemütlich.
Mal schauen wann das bestellte Teil da ist...


----------



## bumbklaatt (31. August 2021)

Werden die verschiedenen Bikes und Größen eigentlich mehrmals produziert?

Habe bei meinem Händler das Nuroad EX in M vorbestellt. Laut seinem Cube-Händlerportal soll es im April 2022 geliefert werden, wohingegen einige Online-Händler es in dieser Größe bereits ab Ende September 2021 oder Januar 2022 drin haben. Der Händler kann zwar nichts dafür, aber da muss man sich dann schon überlegen, ob man nicht lieber online bei Verfügbarkeit bestellt, vor allem weil ich eh sämtliche Wartungen selbst mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strike10 (1. September 2021)

Hat die MT Thirty, wie sie am neuen Stereo 150 verbaut ist, immer noch diese alten 2 Finger Hebel?


----------



## Tosser (2. September 2021)

Hat schon jemand das Stereo 120 HPC TM 2022 erhalten?
Bei mir war ursprünglich KW32 geplant, seit dem wir der Montagetermin von Cube im Wochenrhythmus nach hinten geschoben...


----------



## Schlammcatcher (2. September 2021)

Tosser schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand das Stereo 120 HPC TM 2022 erhalten?
> Bei mir war ursprünglich KW32 geplant, seit dem wir der Montagetermin von Cube im Wochenrhythmus nach hinten geschoben...


Das HPC TM hat's vor kurzem bei Bike Discount gegeben. Die haben da einige in verschiedenen Größen rausgeschmissen. Jetzt gibt's noch eins in Größe S.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (3. September 2021)

Fuck!
Die Verfügbarkeit vieler Cube Stereo 120-Modelle hat sich (auch) bei Bike Discount drei Wochen nach hinten verschoben.


----------



## respectpigeons (6. September 2021)

Habe das Stereo 150 SL29 Action Team auch bestellt und es wird ab Dezember erwartet. Ich hoffe das lohnt sich


----------



## Flo G. (7. September 2021)

2022er Elite C68X SL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (7. September 2021)

Leistungsmesser in der Kurbel?


----------



## jake (7. September 2021)

Ich finde die Wattmesskurbel und der positiv montierte Newmanvorbau inkl aller Spacer ist eine seltsame Kombi


----------



## Flo G. (7. September 2021)

Ja den Vorbau muss ich definitiv noch absenken. Das Bild wurde vor der ersten Ausfahrt gemacht 
Für die XCX Kurbelgarnitur von e*thirteen gab es so gut wie keine Auswahl an Powermetern. Alternativ wären natürlich Wattmesspedale gegangen. Beidseitige Messung war aber pei Power2Max am günstigsten.


----------



## don_el (10. September 2021)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Fuck!
> Die Verfügbarkeit vieler Cube Stereo 120-Modelle hat sich (auch) bei Bike Discount drei Wochen nach hinten verschoben.


Hab gestern mal nachgehakt. Mein 120er ex steht wohl noch auf Produktion für nächste Woche. Der hat sich aber selbst gewundert, da sich wohl vieles nach hinten geschoben hat. Wäre mega nice 🚵‍♂️


----------



## Cheth214 (10. September 2021)

Hatte ein Stereo 150 C62 SL 29 Actionteam bestellt, Liefertermin war ursprünglich für diese Woche gesetzt (KW36). Hat sich jetzt jedoch auf KW38 verschoben und der Händler meint es ist auch realistisch dass es in den nächsten zwei Wochen kommt, hoffentlich hat das Warten bald ein Ende


----------



## Schlammcatcher (10. September 2021)

don_el schrieb:


> Hab gestern mal nachgehakt. Mein 120er ex steht wohl noch auf Produktion für nächste Woche. Der hat sich aber selbst gewundert, da sich wohl vieles nach hinten geschoben hat. Wäre mega nice 🚵‍♂️


Wo hast du bestellt? Bike Discount (Store in Bonn) oder bei einem "normalen" Händler?


----------



## don_el (10. September 2021)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Wo hast du bestellt? Bike Discount (Store in Bonn) oder bei einem "normalen" Händler?


I'm sorry! Man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben.. vorhin einen Nachricht bekommen, dass heute auf KW40 verschoben wurde.. damn hab mich schon so gefreut 😭 Normaler Händler, aber recht groß mit mehreren Filialen.


----------



## fleckinet (20. September 2021)

Habe im Cube Shop Chiemsee ein EX bestellt, vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin 18.Oktober...
Vorraussichtlich...


----------



## bumbklaatt (20. September 2021)

Hier stand Käse.


----------



## Tosser (20. September 2021)

Habe mein 120er HTC TM heute abholen können 🤩
Somit dann "nur" 5 Wochen Verzögerung und passend vorm Chiemgau King 🥳


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (21. September 2021)

Tosser schrieb:


> Habe mein 120er HTC TM heute abholen können 🤩
> Somit dann "nur" 5 Wochen Verzögerung und passend vorm Chiemgau King 🥳


Bilder?


----------



## Wadlbeisser10 (21. September 2021)

fleckinet schrieb:


> Habe im Cube Shop Chiemsee ein EX bestellt, vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin 18.Oktober...
> Vorraussichtlich...



Wann und in welcher Farbe hast du bestellt?
Ich habe auch im Cube Store Chiemsee ein EX bestellt. In weiß....
Voraussichtlicher LT 27.09.
Das wäre natürlich der Wahnsinn!


----------



## matt_ghost (21. September 2021)

getough schrieb:


> Bei mir ging es nun doch sehr schnell. Gestern war Bescherung.
> Cube Stereo 150 C:62 Race
> Anhang anzeigen 1328325
> (Nicht wundern. War abends während es schon dämmerte. Das weiß ist auch wirklich weiß.)


Sehr schön. Erinnert mich aber von der Farbe her stark an das 2020er Modell.


----------



## Tosser (21. September 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Bilder?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (21. September 2021)

Ist soweit Serie oder?
Die Lassos könnte man aber noch schöner verlegen bzw kürzen😉


----------



## Tosser (21. September 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Ist soweit Serie oder?
> Die Lassos könnte man aber noch schöner verlegen bzw kürzen😉


Jap, alles Serie soweit.
Danke für den Tipp, werde ich mir die Tage mal angucken 🙂


----------



## MarcusMannheim (24. September 2021)

Hallo,

sollte jemand Interesse haben, ich verkaufe zwei Farbmusterrahmen des Cube Elite C68X für 2022 in Größe M. Es handelt sich folglich um zwei absolute Unikate. Beide inkl. Nehmen Steckachse. Gerne melden


----------



## danie-dani (24. September 2021)

MarcusMannheim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sollte jemand Interesse haben, ich verkaufe zwei Farbmusterrahmen des Cube Elite C68X für 2022 in Größe M. Es handelt sich folglich um zwei absolute Unikate. Beide inkl. Nehmen Steckachse. Gerne melden


Mehr als dopppelt so teuer, wie bei Schlierseer-bikeparts gekauft - Respekt


----------



## Schlammcatcher (24. September 2021)

Wadlbeisser10 schrieb:


> Wann und in welcher Farbe hast du bestellt?
> Ich habe auch im Cube Store Chiemsee ein EX bestellt. In weiß....
> Voraussichtlicher LT 27.09.
> Das wäre natürlich der Wahnsinn!


Habe nochmal wegen meinem Stereo 120 EX in blau nachgefragt, das ich von einigen Wochen im Store eines großen Online-Händlers bestellt hatte. Ich bekundete in meiner Mail, dass ich auch mit dem Hellgrauen EX einverstanden wäre. Die Antwort:
Das blaue EX würde erst im Juni nächsten Jahres kommen. Meine Bestellung ist nun auf die "andere Farbkombination" geändert worden. Das Bike werde innerhalb der nächsten drei Wochen ankommen.
Ich glaube es erst, wenn's da steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (27. September 2021)

Wadlbeisser10 schrieb:


> Wann und in welcher Farbe hast du bestellt?
> Ich habe auch im Cube Store Chiemsee ein EX bestellt. In weiß....
> Voraussichtlicher LT 27.09.
> Das wäre natürlich der Wahnsinn!


Und? Isses da?


----------



## JohnMcMuff (27. September 2021)

dermarcuse schrieb:


> An alle Stereo 150 Fahrer hier im Chat...nutzt ihr das Bike eher als Enduro oder als All-Montain? Das SLT mit unter 13 kg finde ich ja sogar im Vergleich zu den Trail-Bikes auf dem Markt als die bessere Option...
> Was meint ihr?


Mein 150 Race hatte am WE den ersten Einsatz in Saalbach. Alle Lines top gemeistert 👌🤙 Das Ding läuft wirklich sauschnell. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Wadlbeisser10 (28. September 2021)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Und? Isses da?


Was denkst du? 😅


Ist natürlich noch nicht da. Hätte mich tatsächlich auch schwer gewundert.
Rückmeldung von heute: mein Rad ist in Bearbeitung & es wird noch ca. 2-3 Wochen dauern.


----------



## Yourname1234 (28. September 2021)

Im Cube Store Weiden sind noch ein paar Nuroad Race fe 2022 verfügbar. Gerade eins bestellt.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (29. September 2021)

Jungeeeeens!

ich habe das Cube Stereo 120 HPC EX in Hellgrau/Schwarz soeben bei H und S bestellt und bezahlt.
Lieferzeit gemäß Homepage bei Rädern, die auf Lager befindlich sind, ca. 4 bis 6 Werktage.

Ich hoffe, es geht jetzt in die letzte Runde!


----------



## Wadlbeisser10 (29. September 2021)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Jungeeeeens!
> 
> ich habe das Cube Stereo 120 HPC EX in Hellgrau/Schwarz soeben bei H und S bestellt und bezahlt.
> Lieferzeit gemäß Homepage bei Rädern, die auf Lager befindlich sind, ca. 4 bis 6 Werktage.
> ...


und das Bike ist in besagtem Onlineshop tatsächlich auch auf Lager?
Dann sollte das doch auch klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (29. September 2021)

Jepp, es waren 2 Stück auf Lager. Nachdem ich bestellt hatte, nur noch eins...und das ist jetzt auch weg!

So geil!


----------



## Wadlbeisser10 (29. September 2021)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Jepp, es waren 2 Stück auf Lager. Nachdem ich bestellt hatte, nur noch eins...und das ist jetzt auch weg!


Hahaha.... echt verrückt das Ganze


----------



## seppisback22 (29. September 2021)

Tosser schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1343061


Seh ich das richtig das es doch wieder einen Schutz am Unterrohr gibt? Der hat leider sowohl in den Videos als auch Fotos bisher gefehlt.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (30. September 2021)

Wenn ich mir das Foto so anschaue, sieht es ganz danach aus.


----------



## Tosser (30. September 2021)

seppisback22 schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig das es doch wieder einen Schutz am Unterrohr gibt? Der hat leider sowohl in den Videos als auch Fotos bisher gefehlt.


Jap, das siehst du richtig.


----------



## Cheth214 (1. Oktober 2021)

Cheth214 schrieb:


> Hatte ein Stereo 150 C62 SL 29 Actionteam bestellt, Liefertermin war ursprünglich für diese Woche gesetzt (KW36). Hat sich jetzt jedoch auf KW38 verschoben und der Händler meint es ist auch realistisch dass es in den nächsten zwei Wochen kommt, hoffentlich hat das Warten bald ein Ende


Ist jetzt spontan ein 150er TM geworden, da der Händler dieses im Laden hatte


----------



## Schlammcatcher (1. Oktober 2021)

Eventuell ein Foto? So in freier Wildbahn?


----------



## Cheth214 (1. Oktober 2021)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Eventuell ein Foto? So in freier Wildbahn?


Habs gestern Abend erst geholt und hab im Moment nur eins im Keller aber ich kann heut Nachmittag eins rein stellen


----------



## Cheth214 (1. Oktober 2021)

Cheth214 schrieb:


> Habs gestern Abend erst geholt und hab im Moment nur eins im Keller aber ich kann heut Nachmittag eins rein stellen


Also hier ein Bild in freier Wildbahn 😂😂


----------



## don_el (4. Oktober 2021)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Habe nochmal wegen meinem Stereo 120 EX in blau nachgefragt, das ich von einigen Wochen im Store eines großen Online-Händlers bestellt hatte. Ich bekundete in meiner Mail, dass ich auch mit dem Hellgrauen EX einverstanden wäre. Die Antwort:
> Das blaue EX würde erst im Juni nächsten Jahres kommen. Meine Bestellung ist nun auf die "andere Farbkombination" geändert worden. Das Bike werde innerhalb der nächsten drei Wochen ankommen.
> Ich glaube es erst, wenn's da steht


Verrückt. Hab zwischenzeitlich auch noch die Info bekommen, dass mein bestelltes EX in blau auf KW41 verschoben wurde. Inzwischen denke ich einfach irgendwann wird schon was kommen.. 😅

Freue mich schon auf Bilder, finde es in weiß auch mega sexy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (4. Oktober 2021)

don_el schrieb:


> Verrückt. Hab zwischenzeitlich auch noch die Info bekommen, dass mein bestelltes EX in blau auf KW41 verschoben wurde. Inzwischen denke ich einfach irgendwann wird schon was kommen.. 😅
> 
> Freue mich schon auf Bilder, finde es in weiß auch mega sexy!


"Der Adler ist gelandet"...muss nur noch iwie ne Scheiß Besprechung rumkriegen


----------



## Schlammcatcher (4. Oktober 2021)

Es ist ein Junge!!


----------



## Cubie (5. Oktober 2021)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Es ist ein Junge!!
> Anhang anzeigen 1349930


Mega, hat was in der Farbkombi.  
Wünsch Dir viel Spaß mit dem schicken Teil.


----------



## Wadlbeisser10 (8. Oktober 2021)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Es ist ein Junge!!
> Anhang anzeigen 1349930


Sehr cool   hast du schon erste Fahrerfahrung sammeln können mit deinem neuen Bike?


----------



## Schlammcatcher (8. Oktober 2021)

Wadlbeisser10 schrieb:


> Sehr cool   hast du schon erste Fahrerfahrung sammeln können mit deinem neuen Bike?


Jo...
Ich bin vorher 5 Jahre ein 27,5 Zoll mit 150 mm RS Fahrwerk gefahren (Rose Granite Chief).
Das ist natürlich eine Umstellung. Das Handling ist nicht so flink wie ich es kenne, aber ich habe mich schon etwas an das neue Bike gewöhnt und komme immer besser parat.
Die Bremsen sind toll, die Schaltung ist sehr gut. Die Übersetzung könnte etwas "bergauflastiger" sein. Die ganz steilen Rampen habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, da wird es für mich schwerer werden.
Die Sitzposition ist in Größe L (ich bin 179 / Schrittlänge 82) ausgewogen, allerdings leicht gestreckt.
Der Sattel ist jetzt ziemlich weit vorne, und ich habe meinen alten Vorbau und meinen stärker gekröpften Lenker dran gemacht. Der Vorbau hat eine Einbauhöhe von 3 Zentimetern, dadurch konnte ich einen 1 cm hohen Spacer einbauen und kam noch etwas höher. Jetzt sitze ich perfekt, aber das ist ja immer Geschmacksache.
Das Fahrwerk ist natürlich Bombe! Zur Zeit experimentiere ich viel damit und versuche, das perfekte Setup zu finden. Die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind im Gegensatz zu meinem alten RS Fahrwerk enorm. Besonders der Hinterbau fühlt sich zur Zeit sehr "fluffig" und nach mehr als 120 Millimetern an in der offenen Einstellung. Der Rahmen macht einen guten Eindruck, das Bike war gut zusammengebaut. ich brauchte nur den Lenker gerade drehen und festschrauben.

Bis jetzt bin ich voll zufrieden.


----------



## fleckinet (9. Oktober 2021)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Es ist ein Junge!!



Es ist ein Mädchen😜


----------



## Schlammcatcher (9. Oktober 2021)

fleckinet schrieb:


> Es ist ein Mädchen😜
> Anhang anzeigen 1352085


Sei mir net böse, aber das ist auch ein Junge.
Die erkennt man am Ausgleichsbehälter vom Dämpfer


----------



## fleckinet (9. Oktober 2021)

Gleich Einstellfahrt, nach 30 Jahren das erste Mal ohne Klickpedale…
Out of the box macht es einen sehr guten Eindruck,- bin gespannt!



> >> Hat jemand einen Tip für einen gescheiten Kettenstrebenschutz?


Danke!


----------



## tomnov (9. Oktober 2021)

Das "weisse" EX ist echt schön - warte sehensüchtig auf meines.
Im geschäft hat es fast "cremefarbig" ausgesehen - auf Euren Bildern quasi weiss ?!
Ich finde sie hätten aber ruhig ein 32er Kettenblatt raufgeben können, ich mein 30/51


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fleckinet (9. Oktober 2021)

Also es ist nur auf den Fotos weiß, in Natura helles leicht schimmerndes Grau, echt schick.
Da ich schon mal in den Dolomiten unterwegs bin, bin ich froh über das 30er, auch am Gardasee wird es helfen…
Ansonsten bekommt das EX wieder Klickies, die Flats sind heute durchgefallen, ich brauche diese feste Verbindung zum Bike. ich werde jetzt wohl mal die Tatze ausprobieren…
Ansonsten werde ich, wie eigentlich immer bisken pimpen, leichtere Reifen, schlauchlos, Carbon Lenker usw…
Und mit dem Fahrwerk muss ich mich noch ein bischen beschäftigen, obwohl alles richtig eingestellt empfinde ich es als ziemlich staff,- vielleicht hat hier jemand Tips…


----------



## Schlammcatcher (10. Oktober 2021)

fleckinet schrieb:


> ...
> Und mit dem Fahrwerk muss ich mich noch ein bischen beschäftigen, obwohl alles richtig eingestellt empfinde ich es als ziemlich staff,- vielleicht hat hier jemand Tips…


Da kann ich nur einen einzigen Tipp geben: die Empfehlungen bezüglich des Luftdrucks sind meiner Meinung nach zu hoch. Bei meinem Gewicht sollte ich nach Tabelle auf der Gabel zwischen 78 und 88 PSI reindrücken. Dann habe ich einen SAG von etwa einem Zentimeter.
Ich fahre derzeit etwa 50 PSI (eher weniger). Den Rest probiere ich zur Zeit auf meinen gewohnten Hometrails über Try + error aus.
Den Dämpfer hatte ich so relativ schnell im Griff, die Gabel braucht da etwas mehr Zuwendung. Das kann allerdings auch an meinem persönlichen Empfinden liegen, ich bin von meinem vorherigen Bike 150 mm gewohnt


----------



## fleckinet (10. Oktober 2021)

Hab heute mal aus beiden was abgelassen, direkt ne andere Welt, was Du schreibst kann ich bestätigen…


----------



## Schlammcatcher (10. Oktober 2021)

fleckinet schrieb:


> Hab heute mal aus beiden was abgelassen, direkt ne andere Welt, was Du schreibst kann ich bestätigen…


Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Hatte ja ein bisschen Angst, dass ich Blödsinn geschrieben habe und die Lösung ganz woanders liegt.


----------



## Cupa (11. Oktober 2021)

Seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Cube's


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Oktober 2021)

Schon fast zwei Wochen bei mir:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc_commander (12. Oktober 2021)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Schon fast zwei Wochen bei mir:



geile perspektive- mullet mal anders rum 😂


TigersClaw schrieb:


>


----------



## Wadlbeisser10 (13. Oktober 2021)

Kann morgen endlich mein Stereo 120 Grey'n'carbon abholen 💪


----------



## don_el (14. Oktober 2021)

Wadlbeisser10 schrieb:


> Kann morgen endlich mein Stereo 120 Grey'n'carbon abholen 💪


Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit! Das blaue EX wird seit Wochen immer wieder verschoben. Bei dem grey'n'carbon läuft's wesentlich besser. Langsam vermute ich die haben Lieferschwierigkeiten mit den goldenen Laufrädern oder eben dem Rahmen, der Rest ist identisch. Vielleicht wird es ja noch was vor dem ersten Schnee..  🚵‍♂️ 😅


----------



## dermarcuse (15. Oktober 2021)

Sooo…bei mir hat auch gerade der Storch geklingelt…
Darf die Tage das Stereo 150 SLT abholen gehen…wenn es denn passt…was ich schwer hoffe…
Ich bin gespannt…🥳🤩


----------



## Schlammcatcher (15. Oktober 2021)

Verdammt, was soll dieses "E" am Rahmen?
Ich werde deshalb angequatscht, ob das ein E-Bike ist.


----------



## Cheth214 (15. Oktober 2021)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1355637
> Verdammt, was soll dieses "E" am Rahmen?
> Ich werde deshalb angequatscht, ob das ein E-Bike ist.


Haha als ob man nicht sieht, dass es kein ebike is 🙈


----------



## Wadlbeisser10 (15. Oktober 2021)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1355637
> Verdammt, was soll dieses "E" am Rahmen?
> Ich werde deshalb angequatscht, ob das ein E-Bike ist.


😂😂 Dann bleibt dir nur eins übrig. Mit edding überpinseln...


----------



## Schlammcatcher (15. Oktober 2021)

Oder ein "X" dahinter spaxen


----------



## and1br (15. Oktober 2021)

an die Stereo 120 Fahrer: wie zufrieden seid ihr mit dem Rad im Uphill? In den letzten Jahren war ja meistens der "leicht wippende Hinterbau" ein Problem. An der Geo hat sich ja nicht viel verändert..
LG


----------



## Schlammcatcher (16. Oktober 2021)

Nun, als Otto-Normal-Biker kann ich kein "Wippen" feststellen. Es kommt wahrscheinlich auch auf das jeweils verbaute Dämpfermodell an. Berghoch auf Feldwegen mache ich den Dämpfer zu und dann ist die Karre bockhart, jedenfalls viel härter als mein altes Bike. 
Im technischen Uphill mache ich den Dämpfer auf, um mehr Grip auf Wurzeln oder Steinen zu zu haben. Das liegt an meiner mangelnden Fahrtechnik.
Außerdem: wenn man einen unrunden Tritt hat, wippt jeder Hinterbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## and1br (16. Oktober 2021)

Stichwort "runder Tritt": hat jmd Erfahrungen mit ovalen Kettenblättern? Wie ist der Kettenverschleiß im Vgl zu normalen Kettenblättern? Merkt man wirklich einen Unterschied in Bezug auf die Pedaliereffizienz? 
LG


----------



## Schlammcatcher (16. Oktober 2021)

okay, dann ich nochmal...
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es Mitte der 80er- bis in die 90er Jahre diese ovalen Kettenblätter schon mal und wurden als die Innovation gefeiert. "Biopace" wurden die Dinger genannt. Dann waren die Kettenblätter verschwunden und jetzt kommen sie wieder wie die weiten Hosenschläge aus dieser Zeit.

Ein Bike-Kumpel hat so was an seinem (zugegeben) schönen und hochpreisigen Spezialized. Es war halt dran und man kann damit fahren. Ob es besser ist und der Verschleiß höher ist, kann er auch net sagen. Er fährt damit so um die 5- bis 6000 km im Jahr und wie ich normale Touren im gesunden Mittelgebirge.


----------



## sparkfan (16. Oktober 2021)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es Mitte der 80er- bis in die 90er Jahre diese ovalen Kettenblätter schon mal und wurden als die Innovation gefeiert.


Eben nicht. Abgesehen von der ovalen Form haben Biopace und die aktuellen ovalen KBs nichts gemeinsam. Der Winkel bzw. die Position der Hoch- und Tiefpunkte ist eine ganz andere als bei Biopace.
Ob das auch objektiv etwas bringt, sei jetzt dahingestellt. Ich habe bis jetzt keine ovalen KBs probiert. Kann also aus eigener Erfahrung nicht viel sagen. Kann gut sein, dass sie auf längeren Distanzen etwas bringen.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (16. Oktober 2021)

Ja, du hast Recht. Die damaligen Biopace waren extremer oval als die heutigen und der Winkel ist auch anders. Es wird eventuell was bringen, aber da findet auch viel im Kopf statt: ich Stelle mal die These auf, dass von 10 Bikern, denen man so was ohne ihr Wissen montiert, mindestens 9 nix davon merken.
Ich vergaß: ich hatte son Biopace an einem Tourenrad, da war für mich kein Unterschied zu spüren.


----------



## jake (16. Oktober 2021)

War leider nicht die cleverste Designidee mit den Einzelbuchstaben


----------



## Tosser (18. Oktober 2021)

and1br schrieb:


> an die Stereo 120 Fahrer: wie zufrieden seid ihr mit dem Rad im Uphill? In den letzten Jahren war ja meistens der "leicht wippende Hinterbau" ein Problem. An der Geo hat sich ja nicht viel verändert..
> LG


Vorab sollte ich erwähnen das ich bis diesen Sommer ein Hardtail gefahren bin und nur "übergangsweise" kurzzeitig ein Merida OneTwenty.
Das Stereo 120 hatte seine Jungfernfahrt beim Chiemgau King und ich war sehr zufrieden. Bei wirklich steilen Passagen habe ich komplett gesperrt, ansonsten auf Mittelstellung was auch sehr gut funktioniert hat. Insgesamt war ich positiv überrascht.


----------



## and1br (18. Oktober 2021)

Tosser schrieb:


> Vorab sollte ich erwähnen das ich bis diesen Sommer ein Hardtail gefahren bin und nur "übergangsweise" kurzzeitig ein Merida OneTwenty.
> Das Stereo 120 hatte seine Jungfernfahrt beim Chiemgau King und ich war sehr zufrieden. Bei wirklich steilen Passagen habe ich komplett gesperrt, ansonsten auf Mittelstellung was auch sehr gut funktioniert hat. Insgesamt war ich positiv überrascht.


Danke für deine Einschätzung. Hattest du das Gefühl, dass das Rad für den Chiemgau King "ausreichend" war? Würde auch sowas in der Art fahren (Stoneman). Oder hättest du dir manchmal mehr/weniger Federweg gewünscht?


----------



## Tosser (18. Oktober 2021)

and1br schrieb:


> Danke für deine Einschätzung. Hattest du das Gefühl, dass das Rad für den Chiemgau King "ausreichend" war? Würde auch sowas in der Art fahren (Stoneman). Oder hättest du dir manchmal mehr/weniger Federweg gewünscht?


Cool, wir haben nächstes Jahr auch vor den ein oder anderen zu fahren, welche(r) soll(en) es denn bei dir werden?
Also ich fand den Federweg zu 99% ausreichend, ein Kumpel mit einem Bergamont Bike mit identischem Federweg übrigens auch. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss das der Chiemgau King nicht wirklich "traillastig" ist meiner Meinung nach. 
Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich (in der Watezeit auf das neue Bike) bedenken/die Überlegung ob nicht 100mm Federweg gerade aufgrund des Umstieges von einem Hardtail besser wären aufgrund der Bergauf Eigenschaften. Aber ich muss sagen das die Entscheidung zum 120er für mich absolut die Richtige war.


----------



## and1br (18. Oktober 2021)

Tosser schrieb:


> Cool, wir haben nächstes Jahr auch vor den ein oder anderen zu fahren, welche(r) soll(en) es denn bei dir werden?
> Also ich fand den Federweg zu 99% ausreichend, ein Kumpel mit einem Bergamont Bike mit identischem Federweg übrigens auch. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss das der Chiemgau King nicht wirklich "traillastig" ist meiner Meinung nach.
> Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich (in der Watezeit auf das neue Bike) bedenken/die Überlegung ob nicht 100mm Federweg gerade aufgrund des Umstieges von einem Hardtail besser wären aufgrund der Bergauf Eigenschaften. Aber ich muss sagen das die Entscheidung zum 120er für mich absolut die Richtige war.


Das freut mich für dich  
Ich würde gerne den Dolomiti fahren! Und du bzw. ihr?
Wie war es für dich auf langen Passagen bzgl Übersetzung (ein Freund meinte, mit dem 30er Kettenblatt kurbelt man wie ein Kolibri 😅)? LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tosser (18. Oktober 2021)

and1br schrieb:


> Das freut mich für dich
> Ich würde gerne den Dolomiti fahren! Und du bzw. ihr?
> Wie war es für dich auf langen Passagen bzgl Übersetzung (ein Freund meinte, mit dem 30er Kettenblatt kurbelt man wie ein Kolibri 😅)? LG


Dolimiti steht auch ganz oben auf der Liste, idealerweise sollen es aber noch 1-2 mehr werden. Also die Übersetzung war soweit okay, an einigen Passagen hätte ich mir aber tatsächlich einen "kleineren" Gang gewünscht. Das war recht gut zu sehen im Vergleich zu meinem Kumpel mit seiner 2x11 Übersetzung.


----------



## and1br (18. Oktober 2021)

Tosser schrieb:


> Dolimiti steht auch ganz oben auf der Liste, idealerweise sollen es aber noch 1-2 mehr werden. Also die Übersetzung war soweit okay, an einigen Passagen hätte ich mir aber tatsächlich einen "kleineren" Gang gewünscht. Das war recht gut zu sehen im Vergleich zu meinem Kumpel mit seiner 2x11 Übersetzung.


Ist halt immer irgendwo ein Kompromiss..dafür aufwärts wahrscheinlich angenehmer 
Welches 120er fährst du? Und welche Reifen hast du drauf? Ich habe mir das HPC SLT bestellt, sollte anscheinend Ende November kommen - bzgl Reifen bin ich mir aber noch unsicher 🤔 weiß nicht, ob der Rekon Race in manchen Situationen zu wenig Grip hat?


----------



## Tosser (19. Oktober 2021)

and1br schrieb:


> Ist halt immer irgendwo ein Kompromiss..dafür aufwärts wahrscheinlich angenehmer
> Welches 120er fährst du? Und welche Reifen hast du drauf? Ich habe mir das HPC SLT bestellt, sollte anscheinend Ende November kommen - bzgl Reifen bin ich mir aber noch unsicher 🤔 weiß nicht, ob der Rekon Race in manchen Situationen zu wenig Grip hat?


Ich habe das HPC TM, bei mir war der Maxxis Ardent drauf - nicht wie laut Cube der Maxxis Forecaster. Ich bin soweit recht zufrieden, aber könnte mir schon vorstellen das er bei sehr traillastigen Stecken Probleme bekommt bzgl. Grip. Für den Chiemgau King allerdings optimal.


----------



## Praecox (20. Oktober 2021)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem neuen CUBE Stereo 140 HPC TM (2021) in Größe L (kein Hybrid)?
Ich hatte das reserviert, aber da sich der Termin immer weiter nach hinten verschoben hatte, habe ich mir zwischenzeitlich ein anderes gekauft. Nun ist es also frei. 

UPDATE: ist weg ...


----------



## Wollbuchse (21. Oktober 2021)

and1br schrieb:


> an die Stereo 120 Fahrer: wie zufrieden seid ihr mit dem Rad im Uphill? In den letzten Jahren war ja meistens der "leicht wippende Hinterbau" ein Problem. An der Geo hat sich ja nicht viel verändert..
> LG


Ich habe das 21er Slt und habe im Prinzip gleiches zu berichten, wie die Vorredner: in Mittelstellung wippt es sehr wenig. Wenn es lange hoch geht, mache ich in zu und dann ist es wie ein Hardtail hinten. Oft fahre ich aber irgendwo hoch und vergesse, auf firm zu stellen und merke das erst später oder gar nicht 😃


----------



## 7SidedCube (21. Oktober 2021)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Ich habe das 21er Slt und habe im Prinzip gleiches zu berichten, wie die Vorredner: in Mittelstellung wippt es sehr wenig. Wenn es lange hoch geht, mache ich in zu und dann ist es wie ein Hardtail hinten. Oft fahre ich aber irgendwo hoch und vergesse, auf firm zu stellen und merke das erst später oder gar nicht 😃


Hier Ähnliches beim 19er TM - in Mittelstellung wippts kaum und für flowigere Trails mit höchstens kleinen Sprüngen taugt der Modus auch noch echt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ozoni (23. Oktober 2021)

Hab heute mein 120HP bekommen.
Erster Eindruck ist sehr gut. Mein erstes Fully, jetzt muss ich mich erst mal mit dem Fahrwerk beschäftigen. Hat jemand nen Tip für ne gute Seite oder Video zum Einstieg in die Materie?

Danke und schöne Weekend!


----------



## don_el (23. Oktober 2021)

ozoni schrieb:


> Hab heute mein 120HP bekommen.
> Erster Eindruck ist sehr gut. Mein erstes Fully, jetzt muss ich mich erst mal mit dem Fahrwerk beschäftigen. Hat jemand nen Tip für ne gute Seite oder Video zum Einstieg in die Materie?
> 
> Danke und schöne Weekend!


Nice. Viel Spaß damit! Dachte langsam schon, das Bike wird es in der Farbkombi nie zu den Kunden schaffen..
Meins wurde gestern leider noch mal um mehrere Wochen verschoben 😭


----------



## Schmalte (23. Oktober 2021)

Kurze Frage:
Das One77 ist in der Racevariante für 3600€ angeboten. Warum ist das Rad so viel günstiger als vergleichbare Modelle der Konkurrenz?


----------



## Schlammcatcher (23. Oktober 2021)

ozoni schrieb:


> Hab heute mein 120HP bekommen.
> Erster Eindruck ist sehr gut. Mein erstes Fully, jetzt muss ich mich erst mal mit dem Fahrwerk beschäftigen. Hat jemand nen Tip für ne gute Seite oder Video zum Einstieg in die Materie?
> 
> Danke und schöne Weekend!


Das hier hat mir geholfen:
Enduro-MTB Fahrwerk einstellen


----------



## matt_ghost (23. Oktober 2021)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Das One77 ist in der Racevariante für 3600€ angeboten. Warum ist das Rad so viel günstiger als vergleichbare Modelle der Konkurrenz?


weil cube eine riesige Stückzahl hat und ewig breit aufgestellt ist (der ganze Markt wird abgedeckt), und deshalb günstiger verkaufen kann. Die Masse machts in dem Fall. Kauft man bei der Konkurrenz, hat man eher Unikate....


----------



## Deleted 556995 (23. Oktober 2021)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Das One77 ist in der Racevariante für 3600€ angeboten. Warum ist das Rad so viel günstiger als vergleichbare Modelle der Konkurrenz?


Das Stichwort ist Aluminium. Aber davon mal abgesehen ist ein Alu-Bike mit der Ausstattung für 3600€ jetzt gar nicht mal sooo günstig. Gibt einige vergleichbare Bikes zwischen 3500 und 4000.

Außerdem ist Cube, mit Verlaub, keine der "coolen" Marken. Ich denke mal dass sie es sich einfach nicht leisten können, wie andere das tun von ihren Jüngern Fans riesige Aufpreise für ihren Namen zu verlangen (_hust_ Specialized _hust_). Wenn sie es könnten, würden sie es bestimmt auch tun. Aber hey, so bekommst du zwar kein Rad, das die Elitisten als cool ansehen würden, aber immerhin kommt dir als Kunde ein niedrigerer Preis zugute.


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (24. Oktober 2021)

Ist der Cube Showroom
eigentlich öffentlich zugänglich oder nur für ausgesuchte Kunden/Händler? Da die 2022er Modelle des AMS ja noch nirgendwo verfügbar sind (ich würde mir mal gern eins ansehen) wäre das schick, wenn man sich die wenigstens „vor Ort“ mal ansehen könnte….


----------



## matt_ghost (24. Oktober 2021)

Aber immerhin sehen sie auch so cool aus wie die coolen Marken. Für mich sogar cooler, ich mags eben dezenter. Hust spezialized hust find ich grausam und globig genauso wie sc..aber Geschmacksache wenn man s extravaganter haben möchte muss man mehr hinlegen. Wenn des einem zum Posen wert ist...bitte.


----------



## 7SidedCube (24. Oktober 2021)

"Dezent"? _hüstel_ Blau mit goldenen Felgen? Die Actionteam-Modelle der letzten Jahre in blau-orange-silber? Da gibt's durchaus dezentere Specialized-Modelle...

Wobei mir das Dunkelgrau-Orange der früheren TM-Modelle sehr gut gefällt, bzw es auch tun würde, wenn ich selbst keines davon hätte 😁


----------



## matt_ghost (25. Oktober 2021)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> "Dezent"? _hüstel_ Blau mit goldenen Felgen? Die Actionteam-Modelle der letzten Jahre in blau-orange-silber? Da gibt's durchaus dezentere Specialized-Modelle...
> 
> Wobei mir das Dunkelgrau-Orange der früheren TM-Modelle sehr gut gefällt, bzw es auch tun würde, wenn ich selbst keines davon hätte 😁


das mit dem Orange blau stimmt ja...Ausnahmen bestätigen eben die Regel... ich meine eher die auffälligen Hinterbauten mit den ewigen Umlenkungen durch den Rahmen hindurch  etc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (25. Oktober 2021)

BenTheSwabian schrieb:


> ...
> Außerdem ist Cube, mit Verlaub, keine der "coolen" Marken. Ich denke mal dass sie es sich einfach nicht leisten können, wie andere das tun von ihren Jüngern Fans riesige Aufpreise für ihren Namen zu verlangen (_hust_ Specialized _hust_). Wenn sie es könnten, würden sie es bestimmt auch tun. Aber hey, so bekommst du zwar kein Rad, das die Elitisten als cool ansehen würden...


So elitär sind die "Spezies" gar nicht mehr. Bei uns im Wald gibt's mehr Specialized als Rehe...


----------



## fleckinet (26. Oktober 2021)

Ich hätte mir jetzt auch für das  Doppelte ein Santa Cruz kaufen können, mir war aber nicht „cool“ wichtig, sondern die Optik, die Ausstattung und das Preis,-Leistungsverhältnis. Außerdem steht DAS hier nicht an jeder Ecke:


----------



## matt_ghost (27. Oktober 2021)

Einfach sehr schön das weiß. Gut dass sie wieder solche Farben im Sortiment haben. Nachdem 2021 alles so Dunkelolive war ..


----------



## MichaelBoe (30. Oktober 2021)

Hallo, seit 11.10. stolzer Besitzer eines Stereo 120 EX habe ich die ersten Runden auf den Hometrails hinter mich gebracht. Nach etwa 150 km, also seit gestern fällt die Kette ständig nach innen vom Kettenblatt. Der Kettenlauf scheint mir extrem schräg. War damit heute in der Werkstatt des Cube Stores - ohne Befund (Kassette & Kurbel ein- und ausgebaut), alles in Ordnung - bis auf den schrägen Kettenlauf und der herunterfallenden Kette im kürzesten Gang. Das Werkstatt-Team will sich schlau machen um Abhilfe zu schaffen.
Geht es nur meinem Radl so? Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem 120 EX oder der Kombi Praxis Girder Kurbelsatz mit Shimano-Kette?

Immer schön auf'm Sattel bleiben.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (30. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe auch das weiße EX und etwa 600 Km damit gefahren.
Habe auch schon bisschen dran rumgebastelt (Reifen auf schlauchlos umgerüstet).
Keine Probleme in dieser Richtung.


----------



## 7SidedCube (30. Oktober 2021)

MichaelBoe schrieb:


> Hallo, seit 11.10. stolzer Besitzer eines Stereo 120 EX habe ich die ersten Runden auf den Hometrails hinter mich gebracht. Nach etwa 150 km, also seit gestern fällt die Kette ständig nach innen vom Kettenblatt. Der Kettenlauf scheint mir extrem schräg. War damit heute in der Werkstatt des Cube Stores - ohne Befund (Kassette & Kurbel ein- und ausgebaut), alles in Ordnung - bis auf den schrägen Kettenlauf und der herunterfallenden Kette im kürzesten Gang. Das Werkstatt-Team will sich schlau machen um Abhilfe zu schaffen.
> Geht es nur meinem Radl so? Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem 120 EX oder der Kombi Praxis Girder Kurbelsatz mit Shimano-Kette?


Passiert das nur in bestimmten Gängen (bzw was ist der "kürzeste" Gang, kleinstes oder größtes Ritzel)? Bei mir ist das im höchsten Gang häufiger passiert, gerade bei Drops mit unsanfter Landung. Und nach sehr langer Zeit habe ich gemerkt, dass wohl ab Werk die Kette etwas zu lang war und deswegen in der Situation fast keine Spannung auf dem Schaltwerk war. 2 Glieder (also je 1 Innen- und Aussenlasche) rausgenommen, seitdem ist Ruhe...


----------



## Schlammcatcher (30. Oktober 2021)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Passiert das nur in bestimmten Gängen? Bei mir ist das im höchsten Gang häufiger passiert, und nach sehr langer Zeit habe ich gemerkt, dass wohl ab Werk die Kette etwas zu lang war und deswegen in der Situation fast keine Spannung auf dem Schaltwerk war. 2 Glieder (also je 1 Innen- und Aussenlasche) rausgenommen, seitdem ist Ruhe...


Ich habe 116 Kettenglieder.


----------



## MichaelBoe (30. Oktober 2021)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Passiert das nur in bestimmten Gängen? Bei mir ist das im höchsten Gang häufiger passiert, und nach sehr langer Zeit habe ich gemerkt, dass wohl ab Werk die Kette etwas zu lang war und deswegen in der Situation fast keine Spannung auf dem Schaltwerk war. 2 Glieder rausgenommen, seitdem ist Ruhe...


Hätte ich noch erwähnen sollen: Passiert nur bei 30/51. Kette kürzen, wäre evtl. 'ne Maßnahme. Allerdings erscheint mir der Kettenlauf nicht ausgewogen -  das Kettenblatt steht zu weit rechts oder die Kassette zu weit links oder beides. Das Kettenblatt weist 3mm Offset aus. Was würde die Option 6mm Offset ändern?


----------



## 7SidedCube (30. Oktober 2021)

Das klingt eher nicht nach meinem Problem, bei mir ist das immer nur nur auf dem 30/10er passiert. Dann haben/hatten wir unterschiedliche Probleme, mein Rat ist wahrscheinlich nicht die Lösung für deines...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevie8 (31. Oktober 2021)

Hier Stand blödsinn


----------



## TBt (31. Oktober 2021)

MichaelBoe schrieb:


> Hallo, seit 11.10. stolzer Besitzer eines Stereo 120 EX habe ich die ersten Runden auf den Hometrails hinter mich gebracht. Nach etwa 150 km, also seit gestern fällt die Kette ständig nach innen vom Kettenblatt. Der Kettenlauf scheint mir extrem schräg. War damit heute in der Werkstatt des Cube Stores - ohne Befund (Kassette & Kurbel ein- und ausgebaut), alles in Ordnung - bis auf den schrägen Kettenlauf und der herunterfallenden Kette im kürzesten Gang. Das Werkstatt-Team will sich schlau machen um Abhilfe zu schaffen.
> Geht es nur meinem Radl so? Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem 120 EX oder der Kombi Praxis Girder Kurbelsatz mit Shimano-Kette?
> 
> Immer schön auf'm Sattel bleiben.
> ...


Ich habe mit dem 2021 er Stereo TM das gleiche Problem.
Wenn ich auf dem 52er Ritzel bin und das Rad nach hinten schiebe, dann rutscht die Kette 3 Ritzel nach unten. Bei mir wurde durch meinen Händler auch alles überprüft bzw. neu eingestellt. Die Kette hat in der Position 30/52 einen extremem Schräglauf und es ist laut Händler " Stand der Technik", man könnte nichts machen.
Halte mich mal auf dem neusten Stand, bin gespannt was deine Werkstatt macht, oder ob es eine LÖsung gibt.


----------



## 7SidedCube (31. Oktober 2021)

Passt die Umschlingung?


----------



## TBt (31. Oktober 2021)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Passt die Umschlingung?


Sollte sie, war ja 3 mal beim Händler und dort wurde die Schaltung überprüft und eingestellt.


----------



## matt_ghost (31. Oktober 2021)

Ich hatte das Problem mit der 11-50 nx Kassette. Bei der gx Kassette jetzt nicht mehr. Könnte mir vorstellen dass auch ein neues vorderes Kettenblatt helfen könnte. Und zwar ein originales sram. Wegen der x-sync Technologie...Gerade wegen dem schräglauf


----------



## fleckinet (31. Oktober 2021)

Habe  nun auch 5 teils längere Touren hinter mir (120EX) auch schlauchlos gemacht (mit Wolfpack), habe auch alle geschilderten Probleme mal gehabt, aber eben nur „mal“: Knacken auf den beiden vorletzten großen Ritzeln, 1x Kette nach innen abgesprungen. Nach meiner Erfahrung sollte man aus dem XT Antrieb keine Komponente rausnehmen, insofern ist die Kurbel suboptimal, ich möchte Wetten das die Probleme mit einer XT Kurbel nicht auftreten. Allerdings habe ich auch den Eindruck, das sich der ganze Kram ein wenig „einschleifen“ muss, das tritt alles nur zu Anfang auf und dann nicht mehr. Wenn doch, wäre das Tretlager falsch zum Schaltwerk positioniert, bzw. andersrum. Würde heissen: Konstruktionsfehler! Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen. Der Materialmix wird das Problem sein, ein Kettenglied weniger, dann knackt es zu Anfang, und irgendwann ist gut. Ich habe eine Matschtour mit extrem viel Schalterei um die Dhünntalsperre gemacht, seit dem ist Ruhe, ich denke das muss sich tatsächlich ein bischen einschleifen…
Ansonsten: Geiles Bike, klasse Geo, ich fühle mich extrem wohl und sicher auf dem Ding…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matt_ghost (1. November 2021)

richtig: entweder komplette xt Ausstattung, oder eben sram. was auch wichtig ist: Man sollte die Kette gegen eine höherwertige eintauschen. Von Werk an sind meistens sehr billige Ketten montiert. Bei mir war es die sx kette. Man glaubt es nicht aber nach einer Montage einer x01 kette hatte man gleich einen viel geräuschärmeren Lauf. Ansonsten sollte die Positionen Tretlager Kassette schon richtig sein. Sonst wäre ja der ganze Boost Standard in Frage gestellt:-D Oder der Offset vom Kettenblatt ist falsch.
Oder aber es liegt am Shimano selbst: Sram hat eben mehr Einfach-Kurbel Erfahrung, auf die Gefahr hin dass ich jetzt eine Diskussion Sram - shimano auslöse (Gehört aber nicht hier her in den Thread).


----------



## fleckinet (1. November 2021)

@matt_ghost nene, das liegt nicht an Shimano, ich hatte vorher 2 reine XT Antriebe, beide Top!
Die Sache mit der Kette könnte tatsächlich ne Rolle spielen, da es im Moment alles funzt werde ich da vorerst nicht drangehen…
Gute Fahrt allen!


----------



## and1br (1. November 2021)

kann eigentlich schon jmd ein 120er HPC SLT sein Eigen nennen? Meins sollte (voraussichtlich) in 3 Wochen da sein 🎉 bin gespannt!


----------



## glitzi7 (1. November 2021)

and1br schrieb:


> kann eigentlich schon jmd ein 120er HPC SLT sein Eigen nennen? Meins sollte (voraussichtlich) in 3 Wochen da sein 🎉 bin gespannt!


Mein Liefertermin ist in KW 12...


----------



## MichaelBoe (1. November 2021)

TBt schrieb:


> Ich habe mit dem 2021 er Stereo TM das gleiche Problem.
> Wenn ich auf dem 52er Ritzel bin und das Rad nach hinten schiebe, dann rutscht die Kette 3 Ritzel nach unten. Bei mir wurde durch meinen Händler auch alles überprüft bzw. neu eingestellt. Die Kette hat in der Position 30/52 einen extremem Schräglauf und es ist laut Händler " Stand der Technik", man könnte nichts machen.
> Halte mich mal auf dem neusten Stand, bin gespannt was deine Werkstatt macht, oder ob es eine LÖsung gibt.


Beim Zurückdrehen der Kurbel oder dem Rückewärtsschieben wundert mich das nicht. Bei meinem Stereo Ex fällt die Kette beim normalen Vorwärtskurbeln mit und ohne Last vom Kettenblatt.


----------



## MichaelBoe (1. November 2021)

matt_ghost schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Problem mit der 11-50 nx Kassette. Bei der gx Kassette jetzt nicht mehr. Könnte mir vorstellen dass auch ein neues vorderes Kettenblatt helfen könnte. Und zwar ein originales sram. Wegen der x-sync Technologie...Gerade wegen dem schräglauf


Schaltwerk, Kassette und Kette sind von Shimano - dann liegt näher, den Kurbelsatz gegen Shimano auszutauschen. Die Werkstatt meinte, es könnte sein, dass Cube die Praxis Girder wegen Lieferengpässe anderer Lieferanten einsetzt.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (1. November 2021)

MichaelBoe schrieb:


> Schaltwerk, Kassette und Kette sind von Shimano - dann liegt näher, den Kurbelsatz gegen Shimano auszutauschen. Die Werkstatt meinte, es könnte sein, dass Cube die Praxis Girder wegen Lieferengpässe anderer Lieferanten einsetzt.


Möglich wäre das.
Die Kurbel war aber, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, von Anfang an in den Spezifikationen aufgeführt.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (1. November 2021)

Merkwürdig ist dieses schon. Wir haben das 2021er Cube ELITE C:68X Pro.








						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV |  Elite C:68X Pro flashwhite´n´red
					

Schnell, schneller, Vollgas: Carbon Performance im Team mit einer Shimano 1x12 XT Schaltung und Fox Federgabel



					archiv.cube.eu
				




Dieses hat die gleiche Kombination mit Shimano XT CS-M8100, 10-51T Kassette und der Praxis Girde Kurbel. In dieser Kombi läuft auf diesem Rad alles perfekt.


----------



## fleckinet (2. November 2021)

Ansonsten mal kontrollieren: Kette richtig montiert? Beschriftung sollte nach außen zeigen!?
Und so sieht übrigens das Kettenblatt aus:


----------



## don_el (4. November 2021)

Hab ich etwas an den Augen oder wurden die Preise schon wieder erhöht? wtf 😨


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huzzel (4. November 2021)

Super, nochmal 100 € mehr, toll . Da macht das warten auf das neue Bike doch gleich noch mehr Sapß


----------



## _cappuccino_ (4. November 2021)

Das sah ich eben auch. Pauschal 100€ beim AMS SL nun mehr 🤮

Ok... bei allen Rädern ist der Preis um 100€ gestiegen.


----------



## jake (4. November 2021)

Bei Trek waren es 10% - also seid doch froh das es "nur" 100€ waren


----------



## huzzel (18. November 2021)

Tja, das mit dem selbstgemachten Weihnachtsgeschenk wird nix mehr. Produktion auf KW 4 verschoben


----------



## Schlammcatcher (18. November 2021)

Jungens!
An meinem Stereo 120 EX hat sich die Schraube vom Hauptschwingenlager gelöst.




Auf einem Nightride fühlte sich der Hinterbau schwammig an. Zuerst dachte ich an einen Platten. Der Reifen war jedoch okay. Dann habe ich die Bescherung gesehen: Die Schraube vom Hauptschwingenlager hat sich rausgedreht. Auf der Kettenblattseite war sie komplett raus!
Ich habs wieder reingedreht und bin weiter gefahren.

Die Sache habe ich auf diesem Foto für euch nachgestellt.


----------



## 7SidedCube (18. November 2021)

Passiert bei Neurädern... Hab das bisher bei beiden Fullys immer an je einem problematischen Lager gehabt, natürlich ist's mir immer in der Liftschlange im Bikepark aufgefallen, das hätte böse enden können.

Beim Alu-Stereo 120 war es in Gegensatz zu deiner Sache die untere Schraube der Wippe. Da hilft nur, anfangs regelmäßig die Schrauben zu checken und an problematischen "Wiederholungstätern" Schraubensicherung anzubringen. Oder direkt vorsorglich alle einzukleben.


----------



## don_el (19. November 2021)

huzzel schrieb:


> Tja, das mit dem selbstgemachten Weihnachtsgeschenk wird nix mehr. Produktion auf KW 4 verschoben


Ja leider, meins wurde inzwischen sicher 5x verschoben. Sehen wir es positiv und freuen uns auf den Frühling. Bis dahin wird es sicher geliefert worden sein. 😅 



jake schrieb:


> Bei Trek waren es 10% - also seid doch froh das es "nur" 100€ waren


Das hat man bei Cube durchaus auch, je nach Modell.  Ein Stereo 150 2021 kostete zum Release 3.599€ und das 2022er inzwischen 3.999€. Cube hat die Preise aber stückchenweise angehoben, nicht auf einen Schlag. Aber um ehrlich zu sein war es auch nicht anders zu erwarten bei dem Bike Boom und den Probleme der Lieferketten. Werde wie so viele andere hier froh sein, wenn das Bike dann da steht und ich das Kapitel erstmal abschließen kann. Drücke allen die Daumen. 😉


----------



## TBt (19. November 2021)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Jungens!
> An meinem Stereo 120 EX hat sich die Schraube vom Hauptschwingenlager gelöst.
> Anhang anzeigen 1374493
> 
> ...


Genau das gleiche ist mir auch passiert am 2021 Stereo 120 TM. Nach 150 Km hatte sich das Lager gelöst,
unterwegs natürlich. Habe es dann zu Hause mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen und seitdem ist es fest.


----------



## fleckinet (23. November 2021)

Uuiiii,- da check ich direkt mal mein Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7SidedCube (23. November 2021)

Bricht jetzt hier die große Panik aus für das, was bei manchen Radläden als "Erstinspektion" nach 100km angeboten wird oder gar inklusive ist?


----------



## fleckinet (29. November 2021)

@7SidedCube: In Zeiten wie diesen kauft Mancher (gezwungenermaßen) gar nicht "im Radladen" sondern bedient sich im Onlineshop eines weit entfernten Händlers? Schon mal von gehört? 
Außerdem gibt es doch grade hier im Forum eine ganze Reihe von Usern denen alles was sie nicht selbst gecheckt oder montiert haben suspekt ist!?
Von Panik kann also nicht die Rede sein...
😜


----------



## 7SidedCube (29. November 2021)

Das sollte auch eher komplett wertneutral (bezüglich der Herkunft des Rades) der dezente Hinweis sein, dass ein Schrauben-Check einfach bei einem Neurad nach den ersten Ausfahrten mal dazu gehört. Egal ob man es selbst macht oder machen lässt ;-)

Bevor irgendjemandem hier das Rad unterm Allerwertesten zusammenbricht


----------



## Jan-1989 (30. November 2021)

don_el schrieb:


> Hab ich etwas an den Augen oder wurden die Preise schon wieder erhöht? wtf 😨


Bin ich froh, ich hatte mein Cube Stereo 150 c:62 SL genau eine Woche vor der letzten Preiserhöhung bestellt :-D  Bike24 hatte innerhalb von 3 Tagen geliefert <3  
Danach wollte ich nem Kumpel den Link zum Bike schicken und siehe da, plötzlich war der Preis bei 3.999€ :O  
Aber ich muss echt sagen ... ich liebe dieses Bike, beste von der Geo her was ich bisher gefahren bin und selbst der Sattel scheint mir zu taugen im gegensatz zu den sonstigen Erstausstatter Sattel :O


----------



## matt_ghost (30. November 2021)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> Aber ich muss echt sagen ... ich liebe dieses Bike, beste von der Geo her was ich bisher gefahren bin


Und das obwohl gerade die Geo oft kritisiert wird😀 kann mich aber nur anschließen, Fährt sich top


----------



## don_el (3. Dezember 2021)

Gut Ding brauch Weile. Pünktlich zum Schnee. 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan-1989 (3. Dezember 2021)

don_el schrieb:


> Gut Ding brauch Weile. Pünktlich zum Schnee. 😂
> Anhang anzeigen 1382008


Die Felgen sind schon echt Porno! 🤤🤤


----------



## Schlammcatcher (4. Dezember 2021)

Ist schon 'ne geile Karre 
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## TBt (4. Dezember 2021)

Sieht mega aus


----------



## wolfkogel (22. Dezember 2021)

MichaelBoe schrieb:


> Hallo, seit 11.10. stolzer Besitzer eines Stereo 120 EX habe ich die ersten Runden auf den Hometrails hinter mich gebracht. Nach etwa 150 km, also seit gestern fällt die Kette ständig nach innen vom Kettenblatt. Der Kettenlauf scheint mir extrem schräg. War damit heute in der Werkstatt des Cube Stores - ohne Befund (Kassette & Kurbel ein- und ausgebaut), alles in Ordnung - bis auf den schrägen Kettenlauf und der herunterfallenden Kette im kürzesten Gang. Das Werkstatt-Team will sich schlau machen um Abhilfe zu schaffen.
> Geht es nur meinem Radl so? Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem 120 EX oder der Kombi Praxis Girder Kurbelsatz mit Shimano-Kette?
> 
> Immer schön auf'm Sattel bleiben.
> ...


Das Problem habe ich auch. Meist kurz nach dem Ausfedern auf einem der kleinsten Ritzel und beim plötzlichen Sprint. Auf eine Anfrage beim Cube-Support, welche Kettenführung man verbauen könne, kam die Antwort, ich solle mich an den Fachhändler wenden.
Ich hatte auch das Problem mit der sich lösenden Hauptlagerschraube, habe das mit Loctite gefixt.
Ansonsten ein geiles Bike zu einem unschlagbaren Preis. Allerdings frage ich mich, warum man die 5 Cent für einen vernünftigen Kettenstrebenschutz eingespart hat.


----------



## wolfkogel (22. Dezember 2021)

fleckinet schrieb:


> Ansonsten mal kontrollieren: Kette richtig montiert? Beschriftung sollte nach außen zeigen!?
> Und so sieht übrigens das Kettenblatt aus:


Die Kette liegt falsch auf dem Kettenblatt. Das ist ein Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt, da müssen die breiten Kettenlaschen auf die dicken Zähne, die schmalen auf die schmalen. Deshalb ist das Kettenblatt auch völlig abgenutzt und muss getauscht werden.


----------



## fleckinet (22. Dezember 2021)

wolfkogel schrieb:


> Die Kette liegt falsch auf dem Kettenblatt. Das ist ein Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt, da müssen die breiten Kettenlaschen auf die dicken Zähne, die schmalen auf die schmalen. Deshalb ist das Kettenblatt auch völlig abgenutzt und muss getauscht werden.


Danke für den Hinweis, wieder was dazu gelernt, war mir so nicht bekannt!
Das Blatt ist aber nicht völlig abgenutzt, da ist nur die Eloxierung weg...
Ich korrigiere das jetzt mal und fahr das noch durch den Schlamm der nächsten Wochen...


----------



## glitzi7 (22. Dezember 2021)

wolfkogel schrieb:


> Die Kette liegt falsch auf dem Kettenblatt. Das ist ein Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt, da müssen die breiten Kettenlaschen auf die dicken Zähne, die schmalen auf die schmalen. Deshalb ist das Kettenblatt auch völlig abgenutzt und muss getauscht werden.


Haben das die original Sram X1 Eagle™ Carbon, 32T auch, oder ist dort die Ketten-Position egal?


----------



## don_el (22. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt hab ich die Abbildung auf dem Ritzel auch endlich verstanden. Eigentlich ganz einfach.  😅


----------



## 7SidedCube (22. Dezember 2021)

glitzi7 schrieb:


> Haben das die original Sram X1 Eagle™ Carbon, 32T auch, oder ist dort die Ketten-Position egal?


Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann passen die schmalen Kettenglieder in der falschen Position nicht wirklich aufs Kettenblatt - heißt also, dass die Kette "obenauf" sitzt und bei der ersten kleinen Kettenbewegung in die richtige Position rutscht.


----------



## matt_ghost (23. Dezember 2021)

Kurz ne Frage abseits vom Thema weil der Begriff aufgetaucht ist. Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen sram X1 und x01? X1 scheint auch sehr Hochwertig zu sein wenn man das Gewicht betrachtet usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fleckinet (23. Dezember 2021)

Da ich da selber nicht dran war, war es bei mir wohl serienmäßig falsch montiert...


----------



## don_el (23. Dezember 2021)

fleckinet schrieb:


> Da ich da selber nicht dran war, war es bei mir wohl serienmäßig falsch montiert...


Dann würde ich den Händler mal darauf aufmerksam machen und ihm ein Bild zusenden, evtl. kommt er dir etwas entgegen wenn es um den Tausch oder einen Service, etc. geht. Wäre nur fair..


----------



## fleckinet (23. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab früher selber mal ne zeitlang professionell geschraubt, da hatten die Räder 3 Kettenblätter und Cantileverbremsen, die Federgabeln Elastomere. Ich mach das lieber selber, dieses Detail war mir nur nicht bekannt...
Passt scho!


----------



## wolfkogel (27. Dezember 2021)

don_el schrieb:


> Dann würde ich den Händler mal darauf aufmerksam machen und ihm ein Bild zusenden, evtl. kommt er dir etwas entgegen wenn es um den Tausch oder einen Service, etc. geht. Wäre nur fair..


Das erachte ich für aussichtslos. Die Position der Kette auf dem Kettenblatt kann sich ja auch bei Aus- und Einbau des Hinterrades ändern...


----------



## S.Turner (31. Dezember 2021)

Servus zusammen,

seit heute steht ein Stereo 150 SL im Keller. Teils hab ich schon gelesen, dass man als erste Aktion die Lager fetten sollte. 
Sollte man das wirklich und gibts sonstige „Must Do“s?
Grüße und guten Rutsch!


----------



## MichaelBoe (31. Dezember 2021)

S.Turner schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> seit heute steht ein Stereo 150 SL im Keller. Teils hab ich schon gelesen, dass man als erste Aktion die Lager fetten sollte.
> Sollte man das wirklich und gibts sonstige „Must Do“s?
> Grüße und guten Rutsch!


Servus, kann ich nur empfehlen. Bei meinem Stereo 120 HPC EX war nach rund 500 km unter herbstlichen Trail-Verhältnissen der Steuersatz hinüber. Hat der Cube-Händler ersetzt. Jetzt quillt das Fett aus dem Steuersatz. So muss das sein. Glückliches Neues Jahr.


----------



## xxxT (31. Dezember 2021)

MichaelBoe schrieb:


> Servus, kann ich nur empfehlen. Bei meinem Stereo 120 HPC EX war nach rund 500 km unter herbstlichen Trail-Verhältnissen der Steuersatz hinüber. Hat der Cube-Händler ersetzt. Jetzt quillt das Fett aus dem Steuersatz. So muss das sein. Glückliches Neues Jahr.


Bei diesen neumodischen steuersätzen empfiehlt es sich meiner erfahrung nach doch bei viel matsch und dreck ab und an mal den vorbau zu lösen und evtl. Zu säubern und nach zu fetten


----------



## Wadlbeisser10 (1. Januar 2022)

Weiß jemand zufällig, welche Bremsbeläge standardmäßig bei dem stereo 120 hpc ex verbaut sind?


----------



## wolfkogel (3. Januar 2022)

Wadlbeisser10 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig, welche Bremsbeläge standardmäßig bei dem stereo 120 hpc ex verbaut sind?


Hinten: G03A Resin ohne Kühlrippen
Vorne: N03A Resin, aber ohne Kühlrippen.

man kann aber auch welche mit Kühlrippen nehmen
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ImARallon (5. Januar 2022)

S.Turner schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> seit heute steht ein Stereo 150 SL im Keller. Teils hab ich schon gelesen, dass man als erste Aktion die Lager fetten sollte.
> Sollte man das wirklich und gibts sonstige „Must Do“s?
> Grüße und guten Rutsch!


Auf jeden Fall Steuerlager fetten, Hinterbau würde ich pers auch machen, kommt bisschen auf den Einsatzzweck an und wie du den Bock fährst. Ansonsten würde ich doch recht regelmäßig mal den Drehmoment der Schrauben prüfen, vor allem Hinterbau. Was Vormontage angeht sind Cubes erfahrungsgemäß nicht so dolle in Schuss, Fett haben die gefühlt nicht im Werk...


----------



## ImARallon (5. Januar 2022)

MichaelBoe schrieb:


> Hallo, seit 11.10. stolzer Besitzer eines Stereo 120 EX habe ich die ersten Runden auf den Hometrails hinter mich gebracht. Nach etwa 150 km, also seit gestern fällt die Kette ständig nach innen vom Kettenblatt. Der Kettenlauf scheint mir extrem schräg. War damit heute in der Werkstatt des Cube Stores - ohne Befund (Kassette & Kurbel ein- und ausgebaut), alles in Ordnung - bis auf den schrägen Kettenlauf und der herunterfallenden Kette im kürzesten Gang. Das Werkstatt-Team will sich schlau machen um Abhilfe zu schaffen.
> Geht es nur meinem Radl so? Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem 120 EX oder der Kombi Praxis Girder Kurbelsatz mit Shimano-Kette?
> 
> Immer schön auf'm Sattel bleiben.
> ...


Ist ein "bekanntes" Problem aber ist Cube relativ egal wenn das Rad erstmal beim Händler ist.
Du kannst ein anderes Kettenblatt an der Kurbel verbauen mit mehr oder weniger offset, je nachdem in welche Richtung das Blatt soll (weiter nach innen oder nach außen). Musst nur schauen wie viel Platz dir der Rahmen lässt, je nachdem wie kulant dein Händler ist geht sowas aufs Haus.


----------



## wolfkogel (7. Januar 2022)

MichaelBoe schrieb:


> Hallo, seit 11.10. stolzer Besitzer eines Stereo 120 EX habe ich die ersten Runden auf den Hometrails hinter mich gebracht. Nach etwa 150 km, also seit gestern fällt die Kette ständig nach innen vom Kettenblatt. Der Kettenlauf scheint mir extrem schräg. War damit heute in der Werkstatt des Cube Stores - ohne Befund (Kassette & Kurbel ein- und ausgebaut), alles in Ordnung - bis auf den schrägen Kettenlauf und der herunterfallenden Kette im kürzesten Gang. Das Werkstatt-Team will sich schlau machen um Abhilfe zu schaffen.
> Geht es nur meinem Radl so? Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem 120 EX oder der Kombi Praxis Girder Kurbelsatz mit Shimano-Kette?
> 
> Immer schön auf'm Sattel bleiben.
> ...


Ich habe jetzt mal den Händler bezüglich einer KeFü angeschrieben. Antwort: Man könne eine KeFü mit ISCG05 Standard und Adapterplatte für ein BB92 Tretlager verbauen. Ich habe jedoch keine Adapterplatten für BB92-Pressfit-Lager gefunden. Hat jemand eine Idee? Auf die Antwort des Händlers warte ich noch.


----------



## glitzi7 (7. Januar 2022)

wolfkogel schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal den Händler bezüglich einer KeFü angeschrieben. Antwort: Man könne eine KeFü mit ISCG05 Standard und Adapterplatte für ein BB92 Tretlager verbauen. Ich habe jedoch keine Adapterplatten für BB92-Pressfit-Lager gefunden. Hat jemand eine Idee? Auf die Antwort des Händlers warte ich noch.


Hat der Rahmen nicht noch eine ungenutzte Direct Mount Befestigung für einen Umwerfer?
Dafür gibt es doch auch Kettenführungen.


----------



## Berrgi (7. Januar 2022)

Guten Abend.

Ich besitze jetzt schon 2 Monate mein Cube Stereo 140 hpc sl 2022. Wirklich gutes Bike für mich persönlich.
Jetzt wo es bald Richtung Frühling zugeht und ich die ein oder andere Halde bei mir im Ruhrgebiet befahren möchte und auch mal wieder den Bikepark besuchen möchte frage ich mich wie ernst ich den Aufkleber "Kategorie 4" am Bike nehmen soll.

Die Kategorie 4 reicht bei Cube ja vom AMS bis zum Stereo 150. Das finde ich etwas merkwürdig.
Dass Cube eher vorsichtig mit den Kategorie ist ist ja bekannt.
Ich denke die Kategorie ist wahrscheinlich auch so gemacht, dass selbst der unerfahrenste Biker wie ein nasser Sack mit seinem Rad einen 0.5 Meter Sprung machen kann ohne dass irgendetwas am Rad kaputt geht sprich ein Garantiefall entsteht. So vermute ich zumindest.

Wie macht ihr das denn so? Ich denke ich als jemand der schön öfter mal Bikeparksprünge über 1 Meter gefahren ist und auch relativ gut springen kann sollten diese Sprünge für das Stereo 140 doch kein Problem sein oder?


----------



## wolfkogel (8. Januar 2022)

glitzi7 schrieb:


> Hat der Rahmen nicht noch eine ungenutzte Direct Mount Befestigung für einen Umwerfer?
> Dafür gibt es doch auch Kettenführungen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1398994


Grundsätzlich ne gute Idee, dahinter befindet sich auch irgendwas zum Anschrauben. Direkt Mount ist aber seitlich am Sitzrohr, und hier ist die Anschraubmöglichkeit Richtung Reifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichaelBoe (9. Januar 2022)

wolfkogel schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ne gute Idee, dahinter befindet sich auch irgendwas zum Anschrauben. Direkt Mount ist aber seitlich am Sitzrohr, und hier ist die Anschraubmöglichkeit Richtung Reifen...


Shimano bietet 2x12 Schaltungen an. Denke schon, dass sich hinter der Abdeckung eine Montagemöglichkeit für einen Umwerfer verbirgt, denn im Unterrohr, ist eine weitere Abdeckung vermutlich für die Zugführung.


----------



## MichaelBoe (9. Januar 2022)

ImARallon schrieb:


> Ist ein "bekanntes" Problem aber ist Cube relativ egal wenn das Rad erstmal beim Händler ist.
> Du kannst ein anderes Kettenblatt an der Kurbel verbauen mit mehr oder weniger offset, je nachdem in welche Richtung das Blatt soll (weiter nach innen oder nach außen). Musst nur schauen wie viel Platz dir der Rahmen lässt, je nachdem wie kulant dein Händler ist geht sowas aufs Haus.


Warte jetzt seit 30. Oktober ein anderes Kettenblatt.


----------



## MichaelBoe (9. Januar 2022)

MichaelBoe schrieb:


> Shimano bietet 2x12 Schaltungen an. Denke schon, dass sich hinter der Abdeckung eine Montagemöglichkeit für einen Umwerfer verbirgt, denn im Unterrohr, ist eine weitere Abdeckung vermutlich für die Zugführung.


Übrigens schreibt Praxis Works selbst zu den KB in Wave-Technologie:

In sehr unwegsamem Gelände oder aus reiner Sicherheit empfehlen wir dennoch die Verwendung einer oberen Führung Quelle: https://praxiscycles.com/de/product/mtn-dm-3-bolt-mtn-wave-tech
Verstehe nicht, weshalb Cube das Stereo 120 Ex mit Praxis Girder Kurbel und Wave KB ohne obere Kettenführung ausliefert.


----------



## Freerider.Je. (9. Januar 2022)

Berrgi schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> 
> Ich besitze jetzt schon 2 Monate mein Cube Stereo 140 hpc sl 2022. Wirklich gutes Bike für mich persönlich.
> Jetzt wo es bald Richtung Frühling zugeht und ich die ein oder andere Halde bei mir im Ruhrgebiet befahren möchte und auch mal wieder den Bikepark besuchen möchte frage ich mich wie ernst ich den Aufkleber "Kategorie 4" am Bike nehmen soll.
> ...


Sollte kein Problem darstellen.
Hab selber ein cube stereo hybrid 160 und dass ist auch Kategorie 4 und damit deutlich mehr als die 0,5m gemacht.


----------



## wolfkogel (10. Januar 2022)

MichaelBoe schrieb:


> Übrigens schreibt Praxis Works selbst zu den KB in Wave-Technologie:
> 
> In sehr unwegsamem Gelände oder aus reiner Sicherheit empfehlen wir dennoch die Verwendung einer oberen Führung Quelle: https://praxiscycles.com/de/product/mtn-dm-3-bolt-mtn-wave-tech
> Verstehe nicht, weshalb Cube das Stereo 120 Ex mit Praxis Girder Kurbel und Wave KB ohne obere Kettenführung ausliefert.


Antwort von Cube an meinen Fachhändler:

„Hallo, wir bieten zu diesem Rad keine Kettenführung an. Es ist unsererseits in keiner Modellvariante eine Kettenführung verbaut daher gibt es dafür auch keinen Adapter zur Befestigung.“
Unter der Gummiabdeckung befindet sich eine Aufnahme, an der Umwerfer befestigt werden könnten,

jedoch benötigt man hierzu noch einen eigenen Adapter von Cube.

Über diese Aufnahme lassen sich auch Kettenführungen montieren.

Ich werde hierzu Cube erneut fragen, ob sie mir dieses Teil senden können.

Falls ich hier Rückmeldung von Cube habe bzw. den Adapter könnte ich mich erkundigen ob es hierfür eine passende Kettenführung gibt,

dann könnte ich ihnen ein konkretes Produkt nennen dass kompatibel ist, da es dort verschiedene Aufnahmen gibt.

Im Übrigen scheint das Problem tatsächlich an der schlechten Kompatibilität der Praxis-Kurbeln zu liegen. Ähnliche Probleme gab es schon mit dem 2020er HPC 140 SL...

Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (10. Januar 2022)

MichaelBoe schrieb:


> Warte jetzt seit 30. Oktober ein anderes Kettenblatt.


Welches Kettenblatt hast du denn bestellt?
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, ein SRAM KB mit 6 mm Offset dran zu spaxen, dazu eine SRAM Kette.
Ich hoffe, dadurch dem starken Schräglauf in den leichten Gängen entgegenzuwirken.
Der Hinterbau sollte das eigentlich hergeben, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## ImARallon (10. Januar 2022)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Welches Kettenblatt hast du denn bestellt?
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, ein SRAM KB mit 6 mm Offset dran zu spaxen, dazu eine SRAM Kette.
> Ich hoffe, dadurch dem starken Schräglauf in den leichten Gängen entgegenzuwirken.
> Der Hinterbau sollte das eigentlich hergeben, oder liege ich da falsch?


Korrekt, mit dem KB32 mit 6mm Offset hatte ich schon Erfolg bei einer 1x12 Shimano XT Schaltung.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (10. Januar 2022)

ImARallon schrieb:


> Korrekt, mit dem KB32 mit 6mm Offset hatte ich schon Erfolg bei einer 1x12 Shimano XT Schaltung.


Mit Shimano oder SRAM Kette?


----------



## ImARallon (10. Januar 2022)

Sorry, Shimano. Dürfte eine M6100 gewesen sein.

War auch eine 6100er Kassette


----------



## Schlammcatcher (10. Januar 2022)

ImARallon schrieb:


> Sorry, Shimano. Dürfte eine M6100 gewesen sein.
> 
> War auch eine 6100er Kassette


Danke! Werde das mal testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (12. Januar 2022)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Danke! Werde das mal testen


So, habe dieses Kettenblatt mit 6 mm Offset an mein Stereo EX geschraubt. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass das Laufgeräusch mit der Shimano Kette, zumindest beim Drehen im Montierständer, etwas lauter ist. Beim Fahren hört man jedoch nix mehr. Der Schräglauf der Kette ist in den leichten Gängen nicht mehr so groß. Ich kann leider wegen Schnee, Salz auf der Straße und leichter Rotznase keine längere Testfahrt machen.


----------



## ImARallon (12. Januar 2022)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> So, habe dieses Kettenblatt mit 6 mm Offset an mein Stereo EX geschraubt. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass das Laufgeräusch mit der Shimano Kette, zumindest beim Drehen im Montierständer, etwas lauter ist. Beim Fahren hört man jedoch nix mehr. Der Schräglauf der Kette ist in den leichten Gängen nicht mehr so groß. Ich kann leider wegen Schnee, Salz auf der Straße und leichter Rotznase keine längere Testfahrt machen.


Ich denke die meisten KM fährst Du ja glücklicherweise auf der Straße und nicht am Ständer 

Ein gewisser Schräglauf bei 1x12 ist nur logisch und auch normal. Die Hauptsache ist, dass man im 5-6-7 eine möglichst gerade Kettenlinie hat und sie nicht, was auch vorkommt, im 3 Gang gerade läuft.


----------



## MichaelBoe (15. Januar 2022)

glitzi7 schrieb:


> Hat der Rahmen nicht noch eine ungenutzte Direct Mount Befestigung für einen Umwerfer?
> Dafür gibt es doch auch Kettenführungen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1398994


Servus,
hierzu schrieb mir Cube: "Es ist möglich, an Ihrem CUBE Stereo 120 EX eine optionale Kettenführung zu montieren. Beim Stereo 120 haben wir leider keine ISCG Kettenführungsaufnahme am Tretlager. Stattdessen können Sie bei Ihrem CUBE Händler die Umwerferaufnahme #3222 bestellen. Mit der Aufnahme lässt sich dann eine Kettenführung nach sog. D-Mount Standard montieren, beispielsweise von MRP: https://mrpbike.com/pages/1x-mountain?variant=39615855919288"

Kennt jemand die Umwerferaufnahme #3222?


----------



## wolfkogel (16. Januar 2022)

MichaelBoe schrieb:


> Servus,
> hierzu schrieb mir Cube: "Es ist möglich, an Ihrem CUBE Stereo 120 EX eine optionale Kettenführung zu montieren. Beim Stereo 120 haben wir leider keine ISCG Kettenführungsaufnahme am Tretlager. Stattdessen können Sie bei Ihrem CUBE Händler die Umwerferaufnahme #3222 bestellen. Mit der Aufnahme lässt sich dann eine Kettenführung nach sog. D-Mount Standard montieren, beispielsweise von MRP: https://mrpbike.com/pages/1x-mountain?variant=39615855919288"
> 
> Kennt jemand die Umwerferaufnahme #3222?


Musst Du bei Cube oder Deinem Händler bestellen. Ich lass das über Reklamation laufen, da das ein Mangel ist.


----------



## ImARallon (17. Januar 2022)

So sieht das Ding aus, kannst Du über deinen Fachhändler bestellen, ist aktuell sogar lieferbar.


----------



## S.Turner (20. Januar 2022)

Thema Qualität der Vormontage: an meinem jetzt drei Wochen alten Stereo 150 SL habe ich nach Kauf den Rahmen zerlegt und alle Lager gefettet. 
Dabei habe ich auch alle (dachte ich) Schrauben auf Drehmoment geprüft. Einige waren zu schwach, andere bedeutend zu stark angezogen. 

Gestern auf der dritten Tour seit Kauf ist mir dann die Kassette auseinander gefallen, der Lockring war lose. Also ab nach Hause, das Werkzeug befindet sich nämlich an keinem Multitool (und in lange nicht jeder Werkzeugkiste). 
Kein Thema, alles okay für mich. Dabei ist mir dann aber auch das lose Schaltauge aufgefallen.
Lockring der Kassette und Schaltauge waren vermutlich die einzigen Schrauben, welche ich nicht kontrolliert hatte. 

Was ich damit sagen will? Ich verstehe die immer wieder auftretende Debatte, um die eher schlechte Vormontage. 
Es ist ein wirklich tolles Rad welches mir bisher viel Spaß macht, aber Freude am Schrauben ist definitiv ein guter Begleiter.


----------



## ImARallon (20. Januar 2022)

S.Turner schrieb:


> Thema Qualität der Vormontage: an meinem jetzt drei Wochen alten Stereo 150 SL habe ich nach Kauf den Rahmen zerlegt und alle Lager gefettet.
> Dabei habe ich auch alle (dachte ich) Schrauben auf Drehmoment geprüft. Einige waren zu schwach, andere bedeutend zu stark angezogen.
> 
> Gestern auf der dritten Tour seit Kauf ist mir dann die Kassette auseinander gefallen, der Lockring war lose. Also ab nach Hause, das Werkzeug befindet sich nämlich an keinem Multitool (und in lange nicht jeder Werkzeugkiste).
> ...


Die Erfahrung muss ich so leider bestätigen. Beim Thema Preis-Leistung ist Cube aufgrund der super Anbauteile echt fair, was Montage und Service betrifft jedoch unteres Drittel. Wer selbst ein bisschen schrauben kann hat hier auf jeden Fall Vorteile, aber auf Ersatzteile von denen willst Du nicht warten, das dauert in der Regel mehrere Wochen.


----------



## 7SidedCube (20. Januar 2022)

Dito nach zwei Rädern. Tipp, falls ihr was mit Straßenlenker kauft: schaut, ob das Lenkerband auf beiden Seiten richtig gewickelt ist... Mir ist's leider viel zu spät aufgefallen.
Wobei der Service und die Checks vor der Auslieferung auch stark Verkäufer-abhängig sind. Unerwarteterweise habe ich da bei einer großen Kette sehr engagierte Mitarbeiter erlebt, die bei beiden Rädern sehr hilfreich waren.


----------



## jake (20. Januar 2022)

Das lose Schaltauge ist allerdings nicht unbedingt schlecht. Wenn es etwas lockerer ist fädelt die Steckachse wesentlich besser an. Zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach. 
Der Rahmen ist da wohl nicht sonderlich exakt gearbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7SidedCube (20. Januar 2022)

jake schrieb:


> Das lose Schaltauge ist allerdings nicht unbedingt schlecht. Wenn es etwas lockerer ist fädelt die Steckachse wesentlich besser an. Zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach.
> Der Rahmen ist da wohl nicht sonderlich exakt gearbeitet.


Das stimmt, das Schaltauge wird in komplett montiertem Zustand von der Achse im Rahmen gehalten. Die zwei Teile des Schaltauges werden quasi nur von einer kleinen Schraube zusammengehalten damit sie nicht verloren gehen.

(Zumindest habe ich noch keine andere Konstruktion in der Hand gehabt.)


----------



## S.Turner (21. Januar 2022)

Super Hinweis, danke dafür! Obwohl ich schon lange an Fahrrädern schraube und eigentlich alles selbst mache, war mir das mit dem Schaltauge noch nicht bekannt. Macht aber absolut Sinn, wenn man drüber nachdenkt.


----------



## glitzi7 (2. Februar 2022)

AMS ONE11

Hallo,
hat schon jemand ein AMS ONE11 und kann berichten ob der Sitzwinkel wirklich so schlecht ist?
(Das ist immer noch meine Alternative zum Stereo 120)


----------



## _cappuccino_ (2. Februar 2022)

Wieso soll dieser schlecht sein?


----------



## glitzi7 (5. Februar 2022)

_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> Wieso soll dieser schlecht sein?


mache schreiben man würde durch den Sitzwinkel zu weit hinten sitzen... und sich schwanke noch zwischen AMS und Stereo.


----------



## MichaelBoe (5. Februar 2022)

ImARallon schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1404446
> 
> So sieht das Ding aus, kannst Du über deinen Fachhändler bestellen, ist aktuell sogar lieferbar.


@ImARallon gibt es das Teil nur beim Cube-Händler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _cappuccino_ (5. Februar 2022)

@glitzi7 

Verstehe ich nicht. Der Sitzwinkel ist mit 74,5° identisch zum Vorgänger AMS 100 C:68 SL29


----------



## jake (6. Februar 2022)

MichaelBoe schrieb:


> @ImARallon gibt es das Teil nur beim Cube-Händler?


Da das ein spezielles von Cube für Cube gefertigtes Teil ist - ja gibt es nur von Cube


----------



## ImARallon (7. Februar 2022)

MichaelBoe schrieb:


> @ImARallon gibt es das Teil nur beim Cube-Händler?


Ich denke schon, oder bei Cube direkt. Sollte Dir aber jeder Händler bestellen können.

Wenn Du das Teil nirgends besorgt bekommst kann ich Dir das auch bestellen und zukommen lassen. Ganz offiziell als Händler. Kostet am Ende inkl. Versand wohl um die 20,- € schätze ich.


----------



## MichaelBoe (8. Februar 2022)

ImARallon schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, oder bei Cube direkt. Sollte Dir aber jeder Händler bestellen können.
> 
> Wenn Du das Teil nirgends besorgt bekommst kann ich Dir das auch bestellen und zukommen lassen. Ganz offiziell als Händler. Kostet am Ende inkl. Versand wohl um die 20,- € schätze ich.


Danke für das Angebot. Auf Cube.eu fanden das Teil nicht. Habe es jetzt im örtlichen Multicycle Store bestellt.


----------



## ozoni (10. Februar 2022)

Hallo Michael 
Kann mir das noch nicht wirklich im montierten Zustand vorstellen.
Würdest du mal ein Bild posten wenn Du es montiert hast?
Das wäre super nett!

Viele Grüsse!


----------



## MichaelBoe (10. Februar 2022)

ozoni schrieb:


> Hallo Michael
> Kann mir das noch nicht wirklich im montierten Zustand vorstellen.
> Würdest du mal ein Bild posten wenn Du es montiert hast?
> Das wäre super nett!
> ...


Hallo Ozoni, das mach' ich doch gerne. Noch warte ich auf das Teil. Für eine Kettenführung habe ich mich auch noch nicht entschieden. Frau Google zeigt Dir gerne Bilder wenn Du ihr die Stichworte Kettenführung Direct Mount gibst. Viele Grüße


----------



## wolfkogel (12. Februar 2022)

ozoni schrieb:


> Hallo Michael
> Kann mir das noch nicht wirklich im montierten Zustand vorstellen.
> Würdest du mal ein Bild posten wenn Du es montiert hast?
> Das wäre super nett!
> ...


----------



## .Gh#Z7 (14. Februar 2022)

Wartet noch jemand auf ein Nuroad EX 2022? Bestellt Ende August, aus Lieferung Anfang Oktober wurde zwischendurch Ende Februar und jetzt Anfang Mai :/ Genommen hab ichs ursprünglich wegen der angekündigten Verfügbarkeit im Herbst und weil mir Ausstattung/Preis/Leistung gut gefallen hat. 

Lieferkettenprobleme sind ja jetzt nichts neues, aber da dürfte ja gar nichts das Werk verlassen (zumindest bei diesem Modell?) oder ist das jetzt der "normale Wahnsinn"? Mit der ersten Verzögerung konnte ich noch gut leben, aber mittlerweile überlege ich mich nochmal umzuschauen. Wird aber wahrscheinlich bei anderen Marken mit Bestellung jetzt auch nicht viel besser ausschauen?


----------



## huzzel (14. Februar 2022)

Stereo 140, mitte Juli vormerken lassen, aktuell Ende Februar.


----------



## S.Turner (15. Februar 2022)

Mein Stereo 150 SL Mj 2022 hat weder auf Gabel noch Dämpfer eine Fox Tune ID. Ist das bei euch auch so?
Sehe ich so bei OEM das erste mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ImARallon (15. Februar 2022)

S.Turner schrieb:


> Mein Stereo 150 SL Mj 2022 hat weder auf Gabel noch Dämpfer eine Fox Tune ID. Ist das bei euch auch so?
> Sehe ich so bei OEM das erste mal.


Kommt schon mal vor, hast ja noch die normale Seriennummer, die ist ausreichend


----------



## ozoni (16. Februar 2022)

ImARallon schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, oder bei Cube direkt. Sollte Dir aber jeder Händler bestellen können.
> 
> Wenn Du das Teil nirgends besorgt bekommst kann ich Dir das auch bestellen und zukommen lassen. Ganz offiziell als Händler. Kostet am Ende inkl. Versand wohl um die 20,- € schätze ich.


Hallo ImARallon
Hab Dir eine PN geschrieben, falls das Angebot noch gilt.

Danke und Gruss!


----------



## philfei (21. Februar 2022)

Mein Stereo 120 EX hat leider nach nicht einmal 100 km ein mahlendes Geräusch beim Treten gemacht, das dann noch in ein Quietschen überging. Das war zwar ganz praktisch, weil so die Wanderer schon frühzeitig über mein Kommen informiert wurden, ist aber nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. 

Der Händler hat zunächst ein defektes Innenlager vermutet und die Lieferzeit nicht vor Mai (drei Monate!) beziffert. Nach telefonischer Absprache sollte dann das Innenlager ausgebaut und an den Hersteller geschickt werden, um so ggf. schneller Ersatz zu bekommen. Beim Ausbau hat sich wohl gezeigt, dass das Innenlager "nur" fettfrei und nicht defekt war. Nach einer Reinigung und einer ordentlichen Portion Fett läuft es nun wieder "rund" und leise. Zusätzlich habe ich noch vorne neue Beläge bekommen, da sie nicht ordentlich funktioniert haben. Material und Arbeit liefen natürlich über die Gewährleistung.

In der Summe bin ich zwar ganz froh, dass alles gelöst werden konnte und ich auch keine Kosten hatte. Auf der anderen Seite war ich doch etwas überrascht, dass nach so kurzer Zeit, bzw. Strecke bereits zwei Dinge nachgebessert werden mussten. Aber egal: das Rad läuft wieder!


----------



## ImARallon (21. Februar 2022)

Ich kann nur jedem Fahrer eines Cubes das im Gelände bewegt werden soll raten, das Bike einmal auseinanderzubauen und alles zu fetten!!! Cube hat im Werk scheinbar kein Fett und auf Nachfrage kommt dann "Der Steuersatz kommt so vormontiert und wird nicht extra gefettet. Bei Bedarf (intensiver Nutzung) muss das regelmäßig als Serviceleistung erfolgen".


----------



## philfei (21. Februar 2022)

Das habe ich auch schon gehört und das wird ja hier im Forum von einige Leuten auch gesagt. Ich finde es dennoch etwas "unglücklich", dass das wohl eher die Regel und nicht die Ausnahme ist. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist zwar gut, aber billig sind die Räder ja auch nicht. Da könnte die Montage ja durchaus etwas gewissenhafter gemacht werden. Fett ist ja nicht gerade der Kostentreiber.


----------



## ImARallon (21. Februar 2022)

Naja ob man ein paar hunderttausend Bikes mehr fettet oder halt gar nicht macht unterm Strich bestimmt was aus


----------



## huzzel (2. März 2022)

Update: mein Stereo 140 ist da 😃.
Aber habe es noch nicht testen können, das kommt in nächster Zeit dann. Bei der kurzen Probefahrt hat es sich aber sehr gut angefühlt.

edit: war ja nur eine gefühlte Schwangerschaft, also wie vom Test bis zur Entbindung, 8 Monate 😁


----------



## _cappuccino_ (3. März 2022)

Hat jemand bereits einen Liefertermin vom AMS ZERO99 C:68X SL29 erhalten?


----------



## outbreaker8 (6. März 2022)

Bestellt: Oktober mit Ziel Januar
Aktuelle steht es wohl auf KW13
Ob man das wirklich "Liefertermin" nennen kann: 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huzzel (6. März 2022)

Bei mir ging es beim endgültigen Produktionstermin dann wirklich innerhalb einer Woche, bis ich das Bike hatte.


----------



## and1br (6. März 2022)

hab mittlerweile die erste Tour mit meinem Stereo 120 HPC SLT hinter mir. Bin echt zufrieden, fährt sich super! 👌


----------



## tomnov (7. März 2022)

Seit letzter Woche steht mein 120EX auch endlich zu Hause - 1. Ausfahrt war Super - mit den Feder- und Dämpfer Settings muss ich allerdings noch herumspielen. - Getauscht hab ich einstweilen Decals von der Gabel - Minion DHR ist Vor statt hinten, Ardent hinten, Tubeless, Ergon Griffen - Flaschenhalter kauf ich mir noch einen der Seitlich aufnimmt, weils ein bischen eng ist mit der Flasche


----------



## S.Turner (7. März 2022)

Nicht nur bei engen Platzverhältnissen, sondern ganz grundsätzlich kann ich die Fidlock Flaschen und Halter nur empfehlen. 

Allgemein ist es mir ein Rätsel, warum was anderes außer Fidlock überhaupt noch gefahren wird.


----------



## don_el (7. März 2022)

S.Turner schrieb:


> Nicht nur bei engen Platzverhältnissen, sondern ganz grundsätzlich kann ich die Fidlock Flaschen und Halter nur empfehlen.
> 
> Allgemein ist es mir ein Rätsel, warum was anderes außer Fidlock überhaupt noch gefahren wird.


Kann ich bestätigen, hab mir das neulich auch für mein 120ex geordert und installiert. Passt gut und die 600ml sind auch genug.


----------



## S.Turner (8. März 2022)

Seit diesem (?) Jahr auch als 800 ml-Flasche erhältlich. 

Ich kann nur zur Version mit Deckel raten. Hält nämlich zuverlässig Schmutz vom Mundstück und Einhandbedienung ist dennoch gut möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuke2 (10. März 2022)

Geht doch nix über die Fidlock Flaschen. Einmal die 590er und die 450er bei meinem kleinen.
Der Deckel ist das beste an der Flasche. Nie wieder Staub oder Schlamm am Mundstück.


----------



## 7SidedCube (10. März 2022)

Reicht beim großen Rad nicht schon die Rahmentasche als Dreckschutz?


----------



## _cappuccino_ (12. März 2022)

@outbreaker8 
Eben schickte mir mein Händler die Info, dass sich die Auslieferung der AMS Modelle auf Juni verschoben hat :-( Hast du diese Information auch erhalten?


----------



## outbreaker8 (12. März 2022)

Oh, das wäre nicht schön. Ich habe erst vor wenigen Wochen gefragt... aber dann höre ich vielleicht auch nächste Woche nochmal nach.
Welche Größe hast du bestellt? Ich: XL...


----------



## _cappuccino_ (12. März 2022)

Ich habe mir die Größe L geordert. Grundsätzlich betrifft es dem Anschein nach alle AMS Modelle. Halte mich auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## outbreaker8 (14. März 2022)

Die Nachricht vom Händler: Schockierend.
Du hattest Recht: Alle AMS Modelle werden erst im 2. Halbjahr gefertigt. Meines steht im Moment auf KW40!! Da es zu dieser Rennsaison also nicht mehr reicht: kann es auch sein, dass ich mir es nochmal überlege und es doch ein anderes Rad wird.
Sehr schade!!


----------



## _cappuccino_ (15. März 2022)

Oktober geht mal gar nicht. Da kann man sich den Kauf dieses Jahr dann sparen.


----------



## Chris2hoch (21. März 2022)

Hatte für mich ein 120 SLT bestellt. Das ging noch halbwegs, mit der Lieferung. Habe für meine Söhne zwei Stereo 120 Race und TM bestellt. Beide auch Woche um Woche nach hinten geschoben. Es macht keinen Spaß mehr gerade Bikes zu kaufen. Zumal man fast betteln muss eines zu bekommen.


----------



## okumb4 (25. März 2022)

Servus,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob beim Cube Stereo Hybrid 160 TM 750Wh mit 27,5 Zoll in die Gabel ein 29er Rad passt oder ist die Gabel keine 29/27,5 Version?

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## nuffzuus (1. Mai 2022)

N'abend,

nach Bestellung Mitte Juni '21 und etlichen Verschiebungen war es am Freitag endlich soweit, mein Nuroad Race in olive'n'black stand zur Abholung bereit. Samstag reichte die Zeit leider nur zum Anschrauben von Flaschenhaltern & Co, das Wetter hatte allerdings eh nur Regen zu bieten.

Heute gings früh raus, hätte gerne sonniger und weniger windig sein können aber Hauptsache es war trocken. Die erste Fahrt mit Dropbar, STI's und "rennradiger" Geo und was soll ich sagen, der Hobel fährt sich traumhaft. Zwei Stunden und knapp 45km mit Gegenwind auf der Heimfahrt später, tut der Hintern auch weniger weh als befürchtet.






Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (7. Mai 2022)

Gibt es Infos, wann die 2023er Modelle vorgestellt werden?
Ich hätte gerne das Nuroad Race C62. Aber erstens ist es überall ausverkauft und ich hoffe auch auf etwas andere Farben.


----------



## EnduroMic (8. Mai 2022)

geh mal auf die Website von Fahrrad-XXL und nutze den Live-Chat. So haben wir noch ein Nuroad bekommen, ich meine die bekommen auch noch das Race im Laufe des Sommers rein.

Wenn ich mir die Farbgestaltung der letzten Jahre ansehen, werden sich wohl nur Kleinigkeiten ändern. Was sich aber vor allem ändert ist der Preis.


----------



## jake (8. Mai 2022)

Ich denke die 2023 Räder werden nicht vor August gezeigt


----------



## CrossX (8. Mai 2022)

EnduroMic schrieb:


> geh mal auf die Website von Fahrrad-XXL und nutze den Live-Chat. So haben wir noch ein Nuroad bekommen, ich meine die bekommen auch noch das Race im Laufe des Sommers rein.
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Farbgestaltung der letzten Jahre ansehen, werden sich wohl nur Kleinigkeiten ändern. Was sich aber vor allem ändert ist der Preis.


Ich brauche es erst im September, wenn ich mir ein neues Jobrad aussuchen kann. Da ist meist genau der Modellwechsel in der Zeit


----------



## _cappuccino_ (8. Mai 2022)

Wird es überhaupt viele neue Modelle geben? Vom AMS wurde bist jetzt noch kein einziges ausgeliefert.


----------



## adamkg (10. Mai 2022)

Es werden ein paar interessante Sachen kommen. ;-)


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. Mai 2022)

Kommt das Enduro wohl in Carbon?

Und mit so einem schrottigen Acros-Steuersatz mit Kabelführung...









						Bilder 2022 | BIKE Festival Willingen
					

BIKE Festival Willingen – bei der größten deutschen Outdoormesse im Bereich Mountainbike treffen die alle bekannten Marken aus der Radsport und Lifestyle Branche. Über drei Tage verwandelt sich das Sauerland zum Treffpunkt der Bike Szene. Sportliche Highlights wie der Rocky Mountain BIKE...




					willingen.bike-festival.de


----------



## adamkg (25. Mai 2022)

Es kann auch nur so aussehen, als ob. Es gäbe da auch einen zweiten Eingang auf der anderen Seite des Steuersatzes.


----------



## fweik (25. Mai 2022)

nuffzuus schrieb:


> N'abend,
> 
> nach Bestellung Mitte Juni '21 und etlichen Verschiebungen war es am Freitag endlich soweit, mein Nuroad Race in olive'n'black stand zur Abholung bereit. Samstag reichte die Zeit leider nur zum Anschrauben von Flaschenhaltern & Co, das Wetter hatte allerdings eh nur Regen zu bieten.
> 
> ...


Ich bin das Nuroad auch mal gefahren, die Geo ist eher moderat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adamkg (27. Mai 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Kommt das Enduro wohl in Carbon?
> 
> Und mit so einem schrottigen Acros-Steuersatz mit Kabelführung...
> 
> ...


Du scheinst recht zu haben. Ich habe im Instagram recherchiert und es sieht leider eindeutig nach einem Steuersatz mit Kabelführung aus. Ich hasse die interne Führung sowieso, aber die Lösung durch den Steuersatz finde ich am schlimmsten. Warum ist Design allerheilig gegenüber Funktion und Benutzerfreundlichkeit?! Früher dauerte der Wechsel einer eventuell defekten Hinterradbremse 5-10 Minuten, wenn man eine Ersatzbremse am Rennen mit hatte. Mit innerer Führung ist es viel viel komplizierter, schmutziger und zeitaufwendiger.


----------



## Pixelsign (27. Mai 2022)

Bei der Team Vorstellung auf der Cube Website hängen die Bikes (2x links) auch schon im Hintergrund 😬 .







Auf Instagram ebenfalls schon mehrfach in Action zu sehen: https://www.instagram.com/p/Cd5_lzAgDUQ/

Ist sicherlich das One77 in Carbon.


----------



## adamkg (29. Mai 2022)

2023 ist schon da.😊


----------



## S.Turner (30. Mai 2022)

@adamkg ist das das neue One 77? Und ist das dein Bike bzw. woher hast du denn das Bild? Sieht spannend aus!

Edit: vergiss es, auf dem Screenshot ist ja zu erkennen woher das Bild ist. Danke fürs teilen!


----------



## glitzi7 (30. Mai 2022)

adamkg schrieb:


> Es werden ein paar interessante Sachen kommen. ;-)


Für welche Bikes wird es denn Neuigkeiten geben? AMS, Stereo 1x0? usw. neue Rahmen?


----------



## S.Turner (30. Mai 2022)

Der Cube-Händler in Finale hat erzählt, dass auf jeden Fall ein neues Stereo 150 rauskommt, welches eine modernere Geo erhalten soll. 
Details kenne ich nicht, wäre aber daran interessiert mehr zu erfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adamkg (30. Mai 2022)

Stimmt. Die Formsprache ist identisch, wie die von dem one77.


----------



## .Gh#Z7 (31. Mai 2022)

So, mein Nuroad EX 2022, bestellt Ende August 2021, wird wohl frühestens Anfang September da sein (statt Anfang Oktober 2021 laut Prognose zum Bestellzeitpunkt). Laut Radshop könnte es sein, dass dann stattdessen gleich das 2023er Modell gebaut wird. Hatte schonmal jemand diesen Fall? Abgesehen davon, dass ich das Rad für den heurigen Sommer wieder vergessen kann :/ Ich ärgere mich gerade voll, nach der 2. Verzögerung nicht gleich nach einer Alternative geschaut zu haben. Aber bei immer wieder 2 Monate nach hinten schieben und über den Winter schaut man hald eine Weile zu ....


----------



## Cryptobiker (22. Juni 2022)

Leider ist das mittlerweile die Norm. Das Räder mehrfach verschoben werden. Andere große Marken sind die Lieferzeiten im Durschnitt 1 1/2 Jahre. Ich denke es wird noch schlimmer bis es besser wird. Das Bikes bei Cube in manche Fällen ein Switch auf 2023 vorgenommen wird. Kommt leider auch häufiger vor als im letzten Jahr. Durchhalten


----------



## _cappuccino_ (23. Juni 2022)

Gleiches Spiel beim AMS Zero99 Sl. Warte ebenso seit September 2021 auf dieses Rad.

Nachdem hier noch keiner ein neues AMS, egal welche Variante gepostet hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass noch kein einziges Rad beim Kunden ist.


----------



## CrossX (23. Juni 2022)

Wollte mir eigentlich das 2023er Nuroad C62Race holen. Aber wenn ich das hier lese, lass ich es lieber.
Ich würde mich nur schwarz ärgern.

Funfact: meine Frau hat sich letzten Monat aus einer Laune heraus das normale Nuroad geholt. Direkt verfügbar aus dem Laden. War ein Spontankauf. Anscheinend war das Rad sowas wie das Einhorn der Gravelwelt. 
Ein gesuchtes Rad in der richtigen Größe direkt zum mit nehmen😁


----------



## _cappuccino_ (23. Juni 2022)

@CrossX 
Dieses kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich hatte ein 2021er AMS SL dass ich im Herbst 2021 verkauft habe, da ich das Neue will. Nun sitz ich da ohne MTB... 😢

Zum Glück konnte ich mir ebenso ein Nuroad anschaffen.


----------



## .Gh#Z7 (23. Juni 2022)

Ja, ich glaub ein Einhorn bei einem lokalen Händler zu finden ist echt die einzige "Option". Gerade zwischen 1k und 2k€ scheints aber gerade im Gravelbereich gar nichts zu geben. Zur schlechten Verfügbarkeit kommt noch hinzu, dass auch die Preise der Alternativen beständig steigen. Mit meinem Frühbucherrabatt vom letzten Jahr müsste ich jetzt wahrscheinlich mindestens 500€ mehr rechnen für was Vergleichbares (das dann aber auch nicht lieferbar ist).


----------



## Sauerlaenderin (7. Juli 2022)

Die Rahmen der AMS Reihe werden erst seit Juni in China gebaut. Bis der dann hier ist, ist wahrscheinlich Herbst. Habe mein AMS im Juli 21 bestellt.


----------



## glitzi7 (10. August 2022)

Gibt es denn schon Neuigkeiten zu den 2023 Bikes? speziell die Stereo 120 Modelle?


----------



## bumbklaatt (10. August 2022)

Die Händler haben bereits Kataloge mit allen Modellen für die Preorder bekommen und man kann sie dort auch einsehen um sich ein Bike vorzubestellen.

Auf der Website sollten sie auch demnächst auftauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glitzi7 (10. August 2022)

bumbklaatt schrieb:


> Die Händler haben bereits Kataloge mit allen Modellen für die Preorder bekommen und man kann sie dort auch einsehen um sich ein Bike vorzubestellen.
> 
> Auf der Website sollten sie auch demnächst auftauchen.


Ändert sich etwas am Stereo 120 HPC SLT?


----------



## and1br (10. August 2022)

glitzi7 schrieb:


> Ändert sich etwas am Stereo 120 HPC SLT?


Soweit ich weiß, nicht. Das 150er soll eine neue Geo erhalten, beim 120er bleibt anscheinend alles gleich!


----------



## DH-BXKobolt (10. August 2022)

Hey  weiß jemand ob es ein neues  


 Cube ams geben wird Änderungen sind ja zu erkennen.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (11. August 2022)

@DH-BXKobolt

Das ist doch das alte AMS bis MJ2021.

Kenne niemanden, der ein 2022er AMS erhielt. Warte selbst immer noch auf mein AMS SL 😡


----------



## Sauerlaenderin (11. August 2022)

Das ist das alte AMS. Die ersten 22er Modelle sollen ab Mitte September ausgeliefert werden. Beim 23er ändert sich nur die Farbe, alles andere bleibt gleich. Dafür wird es nochmal deutlich teurer, 300-500 € oben drauf.


----------



## DH-BXKobolt (11. August 2022)

Moin danke euch soweit war ich nicht im Bilde.


----------



## Born2Fly (15. August 2022)

Ich habe mein 2023er bestellt, meine Freundin ebenfalls. Ihr nuroad war das letzte noch verfügbare für die 2023er Saison.

Bei meinen Wunschmodell 2022 hat sich zu 2023er leider die Ausstattung geändert (mit thirty Bremse statt XT). Preis sind allerdings nur um 100€ hoch.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (15. August 2022)

Sauerlaenderin schrieb:


> Das ist das alte AMS. Die ersten 22er Modelle sollen ab Mitte September ausgeliefert werden. Beim 23er ändert sich nur die Farbe, alles andere bleibt gleich. Dafür wird es nochmal deutlich teurer, 300-500 € oben drauf.


Hast du Bilder der neuen AMS 2023 Farben?


----------



## Born2Fly (15. August 2022)

_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> Hast du Bilder der neuen AMS 2023 Farben?


Musst du beim Händler anschauen oder warten bis es offiziell ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlaenderin (15. August 2022)

_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> Hast du Bilder der neuen AMS 2023 Farben?


Selbstverständlich habe ich keine Bilder. Da musst du auf den Launch der 23er Modelle warten oder zu einem Händler gehen. Zu den Farben kann ich nur so viel sagen, dass es meiner Meinung nach sehr langweilig wird, aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden. Bei Rahmen und Komponenten wird sich nichts ändern, dafür wird es halt nochmal teurer und wer weiß schon wann das 23er ausgeliefert wird. Mein AMS kommt in ca. 4 Wochen.


----------



## Born2Fly (15. August 2022)

Sauerlaenderin schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich habe ich keine Bilder. Da musst du auf den Launch der 23er Modelle warten oder zu einem Händler gehen. Zu den Farben kann ich nur so viel sagen, dass es meiner Meinung nach sehr langweilig wird, aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden. Bei Rahmen und Komponenten wird sich nichts ändern, dafür wird es halt nochmal teurer und wer weiß schon wann das 23er ausgeliefert wird. Mein AMS kommt in ca. 4 Wochen.


Wobei ich zB das nuroad (ws) optisch deutlich besser finde 2023 (würde ich sogar als Mann fahren, das 22er bestimmt nicht). Das AMS habe ich mir nicht angeschaut, aber das ONE44 finde ich optisch gut. Mich stört nur die Änderung der Ausstattung. Preise sind bei den von uns bestellten Modellen nur ca 100€ gestiegen.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (15. August 2022)

@Sauerlaenderin
Danke für deine Einschätzung. Ich hoffe das mein AMS SL auch bald kommt. Frage morgen mal den Status bei meinem Händler ab.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (19. August 2022)

_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> @Sauerlaenderin
> Danke für deine Einschätzung. Ich hoffe das mein AMS SL auch bald kommt. Frage morgen mal den Status bei meinem Händler ab.


Gestern nachgefragt. Liefertermin steht nun auf KW36 😊 Das wäre in 3 Wochen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## nosaint77 (27. August 2022)

Mir gefällt dieses Modell, hätte aber gerne Lockout über den Lenker (min. Dämpfer, bestenfalls auch Federgabel):









						Cube AMS ONE11 C:68X TM 29 flashgrey´n´olive
					

Fox 34 Float Gabel, Shimano XT 1x12 und PRAXIS Girder Carbonkurbeln - fertig ist die ultimative High-Speed-Trail-Maschine



					www.cube.eu
				




Kann man da so einen Hebel kaufen und gut ist?



			https://r2-bike.com/FOX-Remote-Hebel-fuer-Federgabel-und-Daempfer-2-POS-schwarz?gclid=CjwKCAjw3qGYBhBSEiwAcnTRLtGj21ADXM1w9hlWxTgQVJ4IcS8c9h3kJaOdYdoITyQnldUN05XV3hoCLVwQAvD_BwE


----------



## 7SidedCube (27. August 2022)

Leider nicht. Die Remote- und normalen Versionen der Dämpfer und Gabeln unterscheiden sich dort, wo normalerweise der Lockout-Hebel bzw der Dämpfungsregler sitzen. Die Umrüstung ist meistens relativ aufwändig - wenn ich es richtig sehe, dann muss dafür die Dämpfung geöffnet werden, was für den Heimmechaniker mindestens mal eine Herausforderung darstellen dürfte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (28. August 2022)

Ok, dann andere Frage... werden die 2023er AMS One11 mit Lockout-Hebel am Lenker kommen?


----------



## _cappuccino_ (29. August 2022)

Nein. Steht ja nichts von Remote in der Beschreibung.


----------



## jake (29. August 2022)

Scheinbar nur die AMS Zero99


----------



## glitzi7 (2. September 2022)

Am Montag war es dann soweit, mein im August 2021 bestelltes Stereo 120 HPC SLT konnte abgeholt werden.

Echt geiles Teil, und mein 2019er Stereo 140 sucht nun einen neuen Besitzer (gerne PM)


----------



## and1br (2. September 2022)

glitzi7 schrieb:


> Am Montag war es dann soweit, mein im August 2021 bestelltes Stereo 140 HPC SLT konnte abgeholt werden.
> 
> Echt geiles Teil, und mein 2019er Stereo 140 sucht nun einen neuen Besitzer (gerne PM)


Ist das nicht das 120er? 🤔


----------



## glitzi7 (2. September 2022)

and1br schrieb:


> Ist das nicht das 120er? 🤔


@and1br 
Mist, vor Freude vertippt, natürlich das 120er 😂


----------



## and1br (2. September 2022)

glitzi7 schrieb:


> @and1br
> Mist, vor Freude vertippt, natürlich das 120er 😂


Kann ich verstehen. Ich habe es auch heuer gekauft und bin echt mega happy 👌👌


----------



## _cappuccino_ (7. September 2022)

Endlich ist es angekommen 🥰


----------



## .Gh#Z7 (25. September 2022)

50 Wochen nach dem ursprünglichen Liefertermin (bestellt Ende August 2021) steht mein Nuroad EX jetzt bei mir  Hab schon aufgegeben und wollte Ende August stornieren, hab dann aber Produktion in KW 37 genannt bekommen und diesmal hat es gehalten.


----------



## CubeAMSZero (29. September 2022)

Hello, my dealer told me that the Cube AMS Zero frames have a design problem and the deliver date delay 3 - 4 months. All Cube AMS Zero frames delivered must be returned for replacement.
Does anyone know more info? what's happening with the frame? Should we been worried about that?

thanks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (30. September 2022)

CubeAMSZero schrieb:


> Hello, my dealer told me that the Cube AMS Zero frames have a design problem and the deliver date delay 3 - 4 months. All Cube AMS Zero frames delivered must be returned for replacement.
> Does anyone know more info? what's happening with the frame? Should we been worried about that?
> 
> thanks


I think your dealer has a problem, but not the frame....


----------



## _cappuccino_ (30. September 2022)

Cubie schrieb:


> I think your dealer has a problem, but not the frame....



Quatsch... Alle Zero99, somit die AMS Reihe wurden von Cube zurückgerufen. Der Austausch des Rahmens durch eine neue Variante wird wie beschrieben 3-4 Monate dauern. 



> Aufgrund eines möglichen, technischen Problems mit dem Rahmen am Oberrohr, welches zum Bruch des Rahmens am Oberrohr führen kann hat der Hersteller leider eine weitere Nutzung des ausgelieferten AMS untersagt.


----------



## wassup_black (4. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab mir auch ein Zero99 SL anfang April 2022 bestellt, sollte in KW30 kommen, auf 33, 36 und jetzt KW40 verschoben. Hatte noch Hoffnung auf 2022 - nach dem durchlesen der oberen Kommentare schwindet diese aber...

Kann mir jemand sagen ob, bzw. wo es genauere Infos zu oben genannten Rückrüf gibt?
@_cappuccino_ - du hattest deins ja für ca. 100km? Musstest es wegen dem genannten Rückrüf zurück zum Händler?
Neben den Qualitätsproblemen welche du in einem anderen Thema beschrieben hast, kannst du mir ein kurzes Fazit nennen? Rentiert sich "warten" auf ein AMS Zero99 SL oder würdest du alternativen suchen?


----------



## _cappuccino_ (4. Oktober 2022)

@wassup_black

Meine Reservierung war bereits im Oktober 2021. Ich bekam laut meinem Händler das einzigste AMS ausgeliefert. Alle anderen Bestellungen waren bei meiner Lieferung bereits auf Anfang 2023 verschoben.

96km bin ich damit gefahren 😃 Am Tag nach dem Kauf, also im Neuzustand stellte ich bereits den Riss im Sattelrohr fest. Dieses wurde regulär über den Händler reklamiert. Angedacht wurde eine Lieferung und Erneuerung des Hauptrahmens. 

Offizielle Informationen zum Rückruf gibt es dazu nicht.

Zitat meines Händlers:


> Aufgrund eines möglichen, technischen Problems mit dem Rahmen am Oberrohr, welches zum Bruch des Rahmens am Oberrohr führen kann hat der Hersteller leider eine weitere Nutzung des ausgelieferten AMS untersagt.



Das Rad wurde somit zu Cube eingeschickt - Die voraussichtliche Dauer des Austausch beträgt laut Cube ca. 3-4 Monate. Denke hier werden erstmal neue, geänderte Rahmen produziert. Ob hier ein 2023 Rahmen mit Sattel- und Kettenstreben verbaut wird, steht in den Sternen und konnte mir nicht genannt werden. Die Farben ändern sich jedenfalls und dieses Rot an der Sattelstrebe war im Katalog nicht mehr ersichtlich.

Mein Händler ist sehr kulant und zahlte mir den Kaufpreis wieder zurück. Sobald das AMS zurück kommt, kann ich es sichten und wieder kaufen. Parallel dazu hat er mir schon mal das 2023er Modell unverbindlich bestellt, bzw. reserviert.

Ob sich das Warten lohnt muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Eine Alternative mit identischer Ausstattung in selbiger Preisklasse wird jedoch schwierig. Gefallen muss es ja optisch dazu auch noch 😃

Die Qualität der Montage vom Cockpit war jedenfalls nicht der Brecher, aber damit kämpfen andere Leute bei anderen Herstellern genauso. Ich bin nicht nachtragend und es kann immer mal was passieren, oder nicht in Ordnung sein. Dafür gibt es ja die Garantie, auch wenn es ärgerlich ist.


----------



## wassup_black (4. Oktober 2022)

Danke für die Rückmeldung, somit rechne ich nicht mit 2022 als Lieferdatum, 2023 wird es wohl werden...

Einzig was ich in deiner Situation schade finde, durch den Rückkauf des Händlers musst du dein Rad erneut zu den neuen Konditionen (und dem möglichen höheren Preis) kaufen. In meinem Fall hoffe ich sehr auf den Kaufpreis welcher 2022 angedacht war. Erste Händler listen ja die 2023 AMS Modelle mit erheblichen Mehrpreis.

Aber im Punkt "Alternative mit identischer Ausstattung" gebe ich dir voll recht, hier ein alternatives Rad zu finden ist schwierig.

Somit bleibt für mich auch nur "warten auf eine Rückmeldung" meines Händlers.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (4. Oktober 2022)

Der Preis wird beim erneuten Kauf sicherlichlich der Gleiche sein, wenn nicht sogar günstiger. Preislich war es eh attraktiv. Ich entschied mich für die Rückgabe, da ja ansonsten seit Anfang September die Garantie läuft. Das Rechnungsdatum sollte hier entscheidend sein 😉

Das 2023er SL Modell bekommt eine SRAM Eagle GX AXS und kostet 6199€. Vom SLT kommen glaub ich 2 unterschiedliche Modelle.


----------



## CubeAMSZero (4. Oktober 2022)

Hello, the frame design problem described on the cube internal notification is on the seatpost tube or the horizontal tube? thanks


----------



## _cappuccino_ (4. Oktober 2022)

@CubeAMSZero 
Please contact your dealer for further information.


----------



## wassup_black (5. Oktober 2022)

Gutes Argument bzgl. Garantie - da hab ich nicht daran gedacht.

Wird es dann überhaupt AMS Konfigurationen geben wie 2022 beschrieben? Oder werden ausschließlich 2023 bestückte Räder verkauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _cappuccino_ (5. Oktober 2022)

wassup_black schrieb:


> Wird es dann überhaupt AMS Konfigurationen geben wie 2022 beschrieben? Oder werden ausschließlich 2023 bestückte Räder verkauft?



Zum jetzigen Bestellen denke ich nicht mehr. Bereits bestellte Räder werden sicher so wie jetzt beschrieben ausgeliefert, bis auf die Frage welcher Rahmen 😃

Jedenfalls fährt sich das Bike erste Sahne und die Geo passt für mich (179cm / 82,5cm) in Größe L perfekt. Hinten ist der Dämpfer bei einem SAG von 15% im Verhältnis zur Gabel fast etwas straff abgestimmt. Denke in der Gabel ist auch nur 1 Token verbaut. 2 zusätzliche Tokens waren beim Rad aber noch dabei. Zeit für mich die passende Abstimmung zu finden hatte ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## fabmass (6. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe diese gefunden : Cube stereo one 22 ?








						2023 Cube STEREO en soldes
					

Super offre pour le vélo 2023 Cube STEREO: Autre - Neuf - taille du cadre M. Plus de 15''000+ vélos et vélos électriques




					velocorner.ch


----------



## 7SidedCube (6. Oktober 2022)

fabmass schrieb:


> Ich habe diese gefunden : Cube stereo one 22 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Immer noch der gleiche Alurahmen? Ich fahr das letzte Alu-TM ja eigentlich mit gewissen Upgrades immer noch gern als moderates, verspieltes Trailbike, aber so langsam dürften sie echt mal ein paar Details verbessern...


----------



## CelticTiger (2. November 2022)

Schön, daß die AMS Familie noch nicht ganz ausgestorben ist.  Die fünf noch angebotenen Modelle sind jedoch vermutlich für nicht wenige Leute in finanzielle Unerreichbarkeit gerückt.
Ich vermisse das luftig fluffige AMS-Design der beginnenden 2010er Jahre. Dieser Linie gehörten die auf dem Markt schönsten Fullys mit traditioneller Vierpunktgeometrie bei 100 bis 150mm an und sahen noch am ehesten nach Fahrrad aus. Hinzu kam noch die außerordentlich komfortable aber leichte Talas 32 Gabel mit ihrer Verstellbarkeit zwischen 100, 130 und 150mm.
Aber ich werde alt... Und mit mir mein nunmehr elf Jahre altes AMS. Doch es läuft noch wie am ersten Tag - auch das Bike...!


----------



## CelticTiger (2. November 2022)

_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> @wassup_black
> 
> Meine Reservierung war bereits im Oktober 2021. Ich bekam laut meinem Händler das einzigste AMS ausgeliefert. Alle anderen Bestellungen waren bei meiner Lieferung bereits auf Anfang 2023 verschoben.
> 
> ...


Toller Service, den in dieser Form wohl die wenigsten Händler anböten.
Cube hat wohl bei den AMS massive Probleme mit der Qualitätskontrolle, wenn ich mir die Reklamationen so anschaue.


----------



## wassup_black (15. Dezember 2022)

Stand heute, mein erneut verschobenens Lieferdatum für mein AMS zero99 ist KW15/2023.... 
Bestell in KW19/2022.

Nun überlege ich auch alternativen - bin um jede Empfehlung froh....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Born2Fly (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich frage mich auch langsam wie es weitergeht, mein bestelltes 2023 wurde noch nicht mal vorgestellt.


----------



## EnduroMic (15. Dezember 2022)

nachdem das bestellte Nuroad (im April bestellt, ursprünglich für Juli geplant) immer wieder verschoben wurde (zuletzt auf KW05), habe ich storniert und ein sofort lieferbares Rose genommen, nachdem dort die Preise gesenkt wurden.


----------



## Chris2hoch (15. Dezember 2022)

Born2Fly schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch langsam wie es weitergeht, mein bestelltes 2023 wurde noch nicht mal vorgestellt.


Cube ist gerade out of order. Händler verkaufen bikes, die gar nicht vorgestellt sind. Händler leaken bikes, die Cube noch nicht kommentiert. Und verschobene bikes werden storniert.


----------



## Born2Fly (15. Dezember 2022)

Chris2hoch schrieb:


> Cube ist gerade out of order. Händler verkaufen bikes, die gar nicht vorgestellt sind. Händler leaken bikes, die Cube noch nicht kommentiert. Und verschobene bikes werden storniert.


Ich habe den Eindruck die haben 2022er Rahmen übrig (nachdem keine Anbauteil verfügbar waren diese Saison) und ziehen deswegen 2023 noch raus.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (15. Dezember 2022)

wassup_black schrieb:


> Stand heute, mein erneut verschobenens Lieferdatum für mein AMS zero99 ist KW15/2023....
> Bestell in KW19/2022.
> 
> Nun überlege ich auch alternativen - bin um jede Empfehlung froh....



Weder von meinen defekten Rückruf AMS ZERO99, noch vom neuen 2023er Modell hörte ich Termine. Das 2023er soll laut Händler im März erscheinen, was ich bezweifle nachdem es noch nicht mal auf der Webseite angekündigt wurde. 

Mir ist das zu blöd und mit solchen Aussagen kann ich nichts anfangen. Das machte ich bereits letztes Jahr mit und hatte deswegen das ganze Jahr über nur mein Gravel. 

Habe mir nun das Orbea OIZ M LTD 2023 bestellt und wird KW12 geliefert.


----------

